# Le cesse contro le bombe atomiche!



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

è arrivato il momento di mettere i puntini sulle i.

ci sono delle categorie di donne che sono indiscutibilmente ed inequivocabilmente delle bombe atomiche.

poi ci sono delle donne che sono delle cozze atomiche e queste possono tranquillamente essere amate, riverite e considerate delle donne bellissime dal compagno di vita che sa cose che noi non sappiamo.

ma esteticamente parlando una donna da 100 kg per 1.60 di altezza non possiamo considerarla " oggettivamente " come una donna bella.

non lo è punto.

che donne vi piacciono a voi?

esteticamente parlando, lasciamo perdere cosa ha nella zucca, perchè la prima volta che la vedete passare una donna per la strada, quella che vi fa girare la testa.....non è di certo il premio nobel per la letteratura.

a me piacciono bionde, non troppo alte, con gli occhi verdi/blu, le tette non sono importanti, ma il culetto è fondamentale, e il sorriso deve essere perfetto.
adoro i denti bianchi e splendenti, capelli lisci non mossi e mai capelli corti.

nella lista dei capelli che mi fanno un sesso assurdo invece ci sono le rosse....fanno un sesso da paura.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Capelli lunghi. Meglio se rosse.
Culetto sodo. Seconda di seno.
Volto sorridente.
Fisicamente ciò che mi attrae di più comunque sono i lunghi capelli sopra un bel sedere.
Non abbiamo gusti dissimili.
Malgrado questo il titolo del thread non mi piace...


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> è arrivato il momento di mettere i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ci sono delle categorie di donne che sono indiscutibilmente ed inequivocabilmente delle bombe atomiche.
> 
> ...


Lds mi sei simpatico e lo sai.
Però non dimenticarti che si parla di persone....!


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Minchia. 
Io sono nana, chiatta, capelli neri e corti.
LDS mi amerai. Io lo so.


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

Quelle che, con un sorriso, ti illuminano la giornata.

Il resto è relativo...


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Io sono nana, chiatta, capelli neri e corti.
> LDS mi amerai. Io lo so.


ma sei un concentrato di sensualità. .


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

l'agendina della gnocca....

[video=youtube;NLit471zoeI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLit471zoeI[/video]


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quelle che, con un sorriso, ti illuminano la giornata.
> 
> Il resto è relativo...


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma sei un concentrato di sensualità. .


Non farmi imbarazzare...


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Io sono nana, chiatta, capelli neri e corti.
> LDS mi amerai. Io lo so.


nana va bene, capelli neri può andare, corti mai nella vita.

e se sei chiatta non va bene.

a me piacciono sportive, in forma, e senza un filo di grasso....

ogni tanto nel letto faccio dei discorsi strani sulla cellulite alla mia ragazza ( gli stessi che ho sempre fatto a tutte ) e ottengo quasi sempre la stessa risposta...

ma non la posso soffrire la cellulite....

quindi mettiti a dieta e vai a correre cazzo.


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Io sono nana, chiatta, capelli neri e corti.
> LDS mi amerai. Io lo so.



ormai per me sei la Marchesini però


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> esteticamente parlando, *lasciamo perdere cosa ha nella zucca*, *perchè la prima volta che la vedete passare una donna per la strada, quella che vi fa girare la testa.*....non è di certo il premio nobel per la letteratura.
> 
> a me piacciono bionde, non troppo alte, con gli occhi verdi/blu, le tette non sono importanti, ma il culetto è fondamentale, e il sorriso deve essere perfetto.
> adoro i denti bianchi e splendenti, capelli lisci non mossi e mai capelli corti.
> ...



LDS però ha chiesto delle caratteristiche fisiche che possono suscitare un interesse istantaneo, ovvero ci fanno voltare la testa per strada, come sottolineo nel neretto del suo post iniziale.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> nana va bene, capelli neri può andare, corti mai nella vita.
> 
> e se sei chiatta non va bene.
> 
> ...


LDS, quello che invece tu non capirai mai è che ci sono uomini a cui piacciono le donne che non piacciono a te.
Viva la differenza.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è arrivato il momento di mettere i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ci sono delle categorie di donne che sono indiscutibilmente ed inequivocabilmente delle bombe atomiche.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda...l'importante è che ci sia qualcosa di strano che le renda uniche.

Per farti capire, chi mi fa impazzire è la letitia casta: un corpo splendido, viso bello. Cosa la rende SPECIALE rispetto ad altre magari più 'bambole perfette'?
Un paio di difetti: denti storti e lieve strabismo.

Che te devo dì? La preferisco tutta la vita a tante bellezze planetarie.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma guarda...l'importante è che ci sia qualcosa di strano che le renda uniche.
> 
> Per farti capire, chi mi fa impazzire è la letitia casta: un corpo splendido, viso bello. Cosa la rende SPECIALE rispetto ad altre magari più 'bambole perfette'?
> Un paio di difetti: denti storti e lieve strabismo.
> ...



Vero, anche a me piace molto.
Tra le "corse", anche Alizee mi intriga parecchio.


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Ross ha detto:


> Ma guarda...l'importante è che ci sia qualcosa di strano che le renda uniche.
> 
> Per farti capire, chi mi fa impazzire è la letitia casta: un corpo splendido, viso bello. Cosa la rende SPECIALE rispetto ad altre magari più 'bambole perfette'?
> Un paio di difetti: denti storti e lieve strabismo.
> ...


A me piace giuliana de sio...ti capisco.:up:


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> nana va bene, capelli neri può andare, corti mai nella vita.
> 
> e se sei chiatta non va bene.
> 
> ...


Dire che una donna ti fa impazzire o meno in base alla cellulite è come rifiutare di assaporare quello che potrebbe essere il miglior vino della tua vita perché non ti piace il bicchiere. Fondamentalmente è una cosa sciocca. Ci sono donne bellissime che sono passionali come un Tavernello e donne non bellissime che ti fanno sentire l'uomopiù fortunato del mondo per averle conosciute. Se non le sai apprezzare giustamente ti fermi al Tavernello.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ormai per me sei la Marchesini però


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Dire che una donna ti fa impazzire o meno in base alla cellulite è come rifiutare di assaporare quello che potrebbe essere il miglior vino della tua vita perché non ti piace il bicchiere. Fondamentalmente è una cosa sciocca. Ci sono donne bellissime che sono passionali come un Tavernello e donne non bellissime che ti fanno sentire l'uomopiù fortunato del mondo per averle conosciute. Se non le sai apprezzare giustamente ti fermi al Tavernello.



Perfetto.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

la marchesini ora sta parecchio male, purtroppo.
aveva un bel fisico
letizia casta?
e ci credo.da giovanissima era un po' con quel viso alla ornella muti prima maniera fra l'innocenza e la malizia


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Dire che una donna ti fa impazzire o meno in base alla cellulite è come rifiutare di assaporare quello che potrebbe essere il miglior vino della tua vita perché non ti piace il bicchiere. Fondamentalmente è una cosa sciocca. Ci sono donne bellissime che sono passionali come un Tavernello e donne non bellissime che ti fanno sentire l'uomopiù fortunato del mondo per averle conosciute. Se non le sai apprezzare giustamente ti fermi al Tavernello.


un grande vino si beve in un grande bicchiere...

bere un grande vino dentro un bicchiere di plastica o un bicchiere del cazzo è una coglionata.

la cellulite mi da fastidio, non la sopporto, è antiestetica.

cosa vuoi che ti dica....


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> LDS, quello che invece tu non capirai mai è che ci sono uomini a cui piacciono le donne che non piacciono a te.
> Viva la differenza.


sicuramente....

qualcuno se le deve pur prendere le cozze.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> la marchesini ora sta parecchio male, purtroppo.
> aveva un bel fisico
> letizia casta?
> e ci credo.da giovanissima era un po' con quel viso alla ornella muti prima maniera fra l'innocenza e la malizia


Giovanissima...38 anni proprio una ragazzina non mi sembra. 
Donna nel fiore degli anni, piuttosto. Che poi così belle non sfioriscano mai...è un altro discorso. 
(a meno di non farsi sfregiare da assassini dispensatori di materiali plastici)


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



LDS ha detto:


> sicuramente....
> 
> qualcuno se le deve pur prendere le cozze.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> la marchesini ora sta parecchio male, purtroppo.
> aveva un bel fisico


si vero, ma infatti lo dicevo solo per la foto dell'avatar...non entravo nel merito del discorso.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Pochi se la ricordano, ma...
Alice, al secolo Carla Bissi.
Bellissima da giovane, si difende benissimo ancora oggi.
Guardatela in questo video. A me fa sangue da paura.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ahwev5CqBg


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un grande vino si beve in un grande bicchiere...
> 
> bere un grande vino dentro un bicchiere di plastica o un bicchiere del cazzo è una coglionata.
> 
> ...


eh però il Tavernello nel bicchiere di Murano te lo bevo tu. E  ancora non capisci come mai hai sempre acidità di stomaco


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

lol......


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pochi se la ricordano, ma...
> Alice, al secolo Carla Bissi.
> Bellissima da giovane, si difende benissimo ancora oggi.
> Guardatela in questo video. A me fa sangue da paura.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ahwev5CqBg


non mi piace la bocca....

e non mi piacciono i capelli.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Sarebbe interessante, per par condicio e per rispetto verso l'altra metà del forum, anche sapere se alle donne c'è qualche tipologia di uomo che fa girare la testa per strada, riferendosi solo all'estetica.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> View attachment 11739
> 
> View attachment 11740
> 
> ...


Spiega un pò il tuo lol?


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

la donna più bella del mondo per me è lei....


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Spiega un pò il tuo lol?


che c'è da spiegare...

ho cliccato laetitia casta su google e mi è comparsa quella foto......in cui sembra uno scorfano.

la foto numero 2 invece è una delle mie pose preferite...mi fa un sesso da paura....

mi arrapa talmente quella posa che spesso la mia ragazza quando torno a casa dal lavoro mi attende così mentre legge....

non lo so spiegare...è semplicemente troppo sexy.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non mi piace la bocca....
> 
> e non mi piacciono i capelli.


A me sono proprio i capelli e la bocca ad attrarmi, oltre ai movimenti che fa col bacino quando canta.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> la donna più bella del mondo per me è lei....
> 
> View attachment 11741



Terribile...na lavandaia polacca!

Vedi come è strano il gusto? Per te la casta è una specie di scorfano... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> *Giovanissima*...38 anni proprio una ragazzina non mi sembra.
> Donna nel fiore degli anni, piuttosto. Che poi così belle non sfioriscano mai...è un altro discorso.
> (a meno di non farsi sfregiare da assassini dispensatori di materiali plastici)


quando lo era (da)


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> che c'è da spiegare...
> 
> ho cliccato laetitia casta su google e mi è comparsa quella foto......in cui sembra uno scorfano.
> 
> ...


... Io l'ho trovata triste, invece. Qui non posso postare altre foto, per spiegarti.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Terribile...na lavandaia polacca!
> 
> Vedi come è strano il gusto? Per te la casta è una specie di scorfano... :rotfl:


no no...la casta è una bomba atomica...

è solo quello scatto ad essere poco attraente.

e non mi toccare la lavandaia polacca...che se fossero tutte così le lavandaie polacche mi trasferirei in polonia di corsa.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Terribile...na lavandaia polacca!
> 
> Vedi come è strano il gusto? Per te la casta è una specie di scorfano... :rotfl:



Neppure a me piace. Ha un'espressione poco intrigante.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Terribile...na lavandaia polacca!
> 
> Vedi come è strano il gusto? Per te la casta è una specie di scorfano... :rotfl:


lavandaia ?
ci sono categorie lavorative di brutte o è lo stato sociale che rende brutti?
e non è la prima volta che categorizzi le donne.
mi sa che non c'è dolo libertà


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Neppure a me piace. Ha un'espressione poco intrigante.


va bene.

allora ragazzi allegria....

non ci ruberemo mai le donne!


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Neppure a me piace. Ha un'espressione poco intrigante.


woody allen la pensa diversamente


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> no no...la casta è una bomba atomica...
> 
> è solo quello scatto ad essere poco attraente.
> 
> e non mi toccare la lavandaia polacca...che se fossero tutte così le lavandaie polacche mi trasferirei in polonia di corsa.





danny ha detto:


> Neppure a me piace. Ha un'espressione poco intrigante.


Che poi qui il discorso era tra cesse e fighe.

La Casta è una gran bella donna, che per il sottoscritto diviene irresistibile per via di due difettucci...
La Polacca è una bella ragazza, che a me non piglia manco a darmi randellate in testa.

La prima è una considerazione oggettiva, la seconda soggettiva.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> lavandaia ?
> ci sono categorie lavorative di brutte o è lo stato sociale che rende brutti?
> e non è la prima volta che categorizzi le donne.
> mi sa che non c'è dolo libertà


io almeno le categorizzo in cesse / termosifoni / bombe atomiche.

non è il lavoro che le rende cozze.....

è il cazzo di grasso...sono i dolci al cioccolato che le rendono chiatte!!!

più corsa, più salute, meno grasso!


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

Mah... Per me resta comunque che l'atteggiamento e il modo di fare sono quelli che attirano la mia attenzione per davvero.

Girarmi per strada possono essere tante cose: quella ha un bel viso, quell'altra ha dei begli occhi, una ha un bel seno, un'altra belle gambe o un bel sedere.

Ma mi chiedevo: non esiste nessuna categoria di mezzo tra le cozze e le strafiche?


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che poi qui il discorso era tra cesse e fighe.
> 
> La Casta è una gran bella donna, che per il sottoscritto diviene irresistibile per via di due difettucci...
> La Polacca è una bella ragazza, che a me non piglia manco a darmi randellate in testa.
> ...



giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i....

la polacca è stata considerata donna più bella del mondo per qualche tempo...

oggettivamente parlando io mi farei prendere a randellate in testa dalla lavandaia....dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> va bene.
> 
> allora ragazzi allegria....
> 
> non ci ruberemo mai le donne!


Ma infatti...
il gusto è estremamente relativo.
A me lo sguardo di Alizee, per esempio, stende.
La Canalis, l'ho vista dal vivo, mi ammoscia. Non è solo questione di bellezza, l'ho trovata... noiosamente tirosa?
Il sedere è importante, ma se si accompagna a uno sguardo spento, non mi piace.
Spesso una sguardo e un volto intriganti ravvivano un corpo non perfetto.


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante, per par condicio e per rispetto verso l'altra metà del forum, anche sapere se alle donne c'è qualche tipologia di uomo che fa girare la testa per strada, riferendosi solo all'estetica.


inizio io.

altezza, barba (incolta, folta, solo pizzetto, come è è basta che c'è) e capelli o completamente rasati o lunghetti.

ah, e il vello  mi attrae moltissimo un torace ampio e villoso.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Per me resta comunque che l'atteggiamento e il modo di fare sono quelli che attirano la mia attenzione per davvero.
> 
> Girarmi per strada possono essere tante cose: quella ha un bel viso, quell'altra ha dei begli occhi, una ha un bel seno, un'altra belle gambe o un bel sedere.
> 
> Ma mi chiedevo: non esiste nessuna categoria di mezzo tra le *cozze e le strafiche*?


esiste esiste....

basta che non siano grasse le donne che sono quasi tutte belle.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> giusto per mettere i puntini sulle i....
> 
> la polacca è stata considerata donna più bella del mondo per qualche tempo...
> 
> oggettivamente parlando io mi farei prendere a randellate in testa dalla lavandaia....dalla mattina alla sera.


Vabbè, allora quando passano a Montecarlo fai sapere: a me lasci Letitia, Scarlet la lascio libera per te .  :carneval:


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Per me resta comunque che l'atteggiamento e il modo di fare sono quelli che attirano la mia attenzione per davvero.
> 
> Girarmi per strada possono essere tante cose: quella ha un bel viso, quell'altra ha dei begli occhi, una ha un bel seno, un'altra belle gambe o un bel sedere.
> 
> Ma mi chiedevo: non esiste nessuna categoria di mezzo tra le cozze e le strafiche?



Le NG: normal girl. 

Ragazze che son carinissime ma non ti giri a guardarle a meno che su di loro non stiano perfette le orecchie un pò a sventola o le tette piccole o il sedere un pò ciccio... 

(un particolare che attiri l'attenzione)


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> inizio io.
> 
> altezza, barba (incolta, folta, solo pizzetto, come è è basta che c'è) e capelli o completamente rasati o lunghetti.
> 
> ah, e il vello  mi attrae moltissimo un torace ampio e villoso.


Villoso?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Villoso?:rotfl::rotfl:


un po'...insomma aborro i depilati ecco  aborro i corpi maschili lisci e depilati. io sono la liscia e depilata :rotfl:non l'uomo che sta con me..


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> *Le NG: normal girl*.
> 
> Ragazze che son carinissime ma non ti giri a guardarle a meno che su di loro non stiano perfette le orecchie un pò a sventola o le tette piccole o il sedere un pò ciccio...
> 
> (un particolare che attiri l'attenzione)



Evviva le NG.
Dove lavoro io c'è vicino un'agenzia di modelle.
Quando fanno i casting si riempie di "stambecchi" femmina.
Dire che me ne piaccia una è dura.
Si fanno notare, di sicuro, per strada le guardi. 
Spesso sono troppo magre.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora quando passano a Montecarlo fai sapere: a me lasci Letitia, Scarlet la lascio libera per te .  :carneval:



me la sogno la notte scarlett...

un giorno la servirò spero.

ne ho servito di attrici / modelle / donne dello spettacolo...

scarlett mai....

un giorno la conoscerò...e dichiarerò il mio amore eterno.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> un po'...insomma aborro i depilati ecco  aborro i corpi maschili lisci e depilati. io sono la liscia e depilata :rotfl:non l'uomo che sta con me..


Fortunatamente per il pelo non ci sono problemi.
Almeno quello cresce spontaneamente.


----------



## LDS (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Evviva le NG.
> Dove lavoro io c'è vicino un'agenzia di modelle.
> Quando fanno i casting si riempie di "stambecchi" femmina.
> Dire che me ne piaccia una è dura.
> ...


meglio troppo magre che troppo grasse....


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> esiste esiste....
> 
> basta che non siano grasse le donne che sono quasi tutte belle.


definisci il "grassa". 

cioè: per te le modelle sono normali o magre?


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> definisci il "grassa".
> 
> cioè: per te le modelle sono normali o magre?


Definisci pure tu grasso....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

nelle modelle ad alti livelli ci sono problemi gravi di anoressia e droga.
se parliamo di ragazze immagine è già diverso


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Fortunatamente per il pelo non ci sono problemi.
> Almeno quello cresce spontaneamente.


diciamo che...non mi piacciono gli uomini "tronista style" . sopracciglia disegnate, depilati, unti e lampadati...

aborro totale


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Definisci pure tu grasso....:rotfl:


grasso uomo o grasso donna? :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> nana va bene, capelli neri può andare, corti mai nella vita.
> 
> e se sei chiatta non va bene.
> 
> ...


Rassegnati, il tempo passa per tutti e se fai dipendere tutto dall' aspetto fisico prima o dopo e vai out tu o va out chi ti si accompagna. 

Secondo me non esistono (quasi) persone che non abbiano qualcosa di bello, chi gli occhi, chi il seno, chi la voce o il sorriso o le ganbe etc. Oppure semplicemente il carattere e la personalità o l'intelligenza..... Bisognerebbe essere un po più concentrati su quello che ciascuno si ritrova immeritatamente ad offrire.

Ieri a Venezia vicino il ponte dell' accademia sembra stessero girando uno spot pubblicitario, c'erano due ragazze vestite da sposa di cui la seconda era praticamente nuda, vestita da un sensualissimo abito di pizzo che non lasciava niente all' imaginazione, era di una bellezza stratosferica. Si muoveva sensualissimamente, sculettando mentre la riprendevano.  Ebbene mi sono soffermato a guardarla e non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare alla sua vita e se avere così tanto da offrire dal punto di vista estetico la rerndese veramente felice, e a che pro. Stranamente è la prima volta che mi vengono questi pensieri.


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Le NG: normal girl.
> 
> Ragazze che son carinissime ma non ti giri a guardarle a meno che su di loro non stiano perfette le orecchie un pò a sventola o le tette piccole o il sedere un pò ciccio...
> 
> (un particolare che attiri l'attenzione)


Se sono carinissime, non sarebbe già quello un particolare che attira l'attenzione? (La mia si ad esempio )


----------



## Spot (20 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> inizio io.
> 
> altezza, barba (incolta, folta, solo pizzetto, come è è basta che c'è) e capelli o completamente rasati o lunghetti.
> 
> ah, e il vello  mi attrae moltissimo un torace ampio e villoso.


Io sono grassa e con la cellulite.

Quindi ne voglio uno grasso e con la cellulite con cui sfondarmi di brownies cheesecake e lardo in agrodolce.

E a correre andateci voi.


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io sono grassa e con la cellulite.
> 
> Quindi ne voglio uno grasso e con la cellulite con cui sfondarmi di brownies cheesecake e lardo in agrodolce.
> 
> E a correre andateci voi.


sono molto tentata....ma mi tengo, per rispetto della tua praivasi. my lovely


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Rassegnati, il tempo passa per tutti e se fai dipendere tutto dall' aspetto fisico prima o dopo e vai out tu o va out chi ti si accompagna.
> 
> Secondo me non esistono (quasi) persone che non abbiano qualcosa di bello, chi gli occhi, chi il seno, chi la voce o il sorriso o le ganbe etc. Oppure semplicemente il carattere e la personalità o l'intelligenza..... Bisognerebbe essere un po più concentrati su quello che ciascuno si ritrova immeritatamente ad offrire.
> 
> Ieri a Venezia vicino il ponte dell' accademia sembra stessero girando uno spot pubblicitario, c'erano due ragazze vestite da sposa di cui la seconda era praticamente nuda, vestita da un sensualissimo abito di pizzo che non lasciava niente all' imaginazione, era di una bellezza stratosferica. Si muoveva sensualissimamente, sculettando mentre la riprendevano.  Ebbene mi sono soffermato a guardarla e non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare alla sua vita e se avere così tanto da offrire dal punto di vista estetico la rerndese veramente felice, e a che pro. *Stranamente è la prima volta che mi vengono questi pensieri*.


Stai leggendo troppo LDS


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Rassegnati, il tempo passa per tutti e se fai dipendere tutto dall' aspetto fisico prima o dopo e vai out tu o va out chi ti si accompagna. *
> 
> Secondo me non esistono (quasi) persone che non abbiano qualcosa di bello, chi gli occhi, chi il seno, chi la voce o il sorriso o le ganbe etc. Oppure semplicemente il carattere e la personalità o l'intelligenza..... Bisognerebbe essere un po più concentrati su quello che ciascuno si ritrova immeritatamente ad offrire.
> 
> Ieri a Venezia vicino il ponte dell' accademia sembra stessero girando uno spot pubblicitario, c'erano due ragazze vestite da sposa di cui la seconda era praticamente nuda, vestita da un sensualissimo abito di pizzo che non lasciava niente all' imaginazione, era di una bellezza stratosferica. Si muoveva sensualissimamente, sculettando mentre la riprendevano.  Ebbene mi sono soffermato a guardarla e non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare alla sua vita e se avere così tanto da offrire dal punto di vista estetico la rerndese veramente felice, e a che pro. Stranamente è la prima volta che mi vengono questi pensieri.


Rispondo con una canzone.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bbWGnGib8M


----------



## Heathcliff (20 Giugno 2016)

Stavo pensando che subire un rifiuto o una delusione da qualcuno che si è scelto per il suo aspetto fisico deve bruciare molto meno che subire le stesse cose da una persona nella quale abbiamo trovato quello che cercavamo.  Nel primo caso una vale l'altra.. Nel secondo. .


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> meglio troppo magre che troppo grasse....


Il mondo è strano, vedi? Per me è vero l'esatto contrario...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Rassegnati, il tempo passa per tutti e se fai dipendere tutto dall' aspetto fisico prima o dopo e vai out tu o va out chi ti si accompagna.



... e con una foto.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Evviva le NG.
> Dove lavoro io c'è vicino un'agenzia di modelle.
> Quando fanno i casting si riempie di "stambecchi" femmina.
> Dire che me ne piaccia una è dura.
> ...


Andiamo d'accordo...la femmina-stambecco poi mai gradita.



marietto ha detto:


> Se sono carinissime, non sarebbe già quello un particolare che attira l'attenzione? (La mia si ad esempio )


Beh si...però nella carineria generale a farmi girare la testa sono i cosiddetti difettucci...


----------



## Spot (20 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono molto tentata....ma mi tengo, per rispetto della tua praivasi. my lovely



Infatti dimenticavo... deve puzzare come una distilleria


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Infatti dimenticavo... deve puzzare come una distilleria


ahaha alla  bukowski


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Non c'è niente di più effimero della bellezza.
Per chi ha superato la quarantina sa cosa voglio dire.
Il gioco di andare a vedere su Facebook gli e le ex di un tempo lo fanno in tanti e quel sottile piacere di vedere i belli di un tempo invecchiati male credo accomuni non poche persone.
Puntare sulla bellezza come caratteristica imprescindibile per formare una coppia non può che creare problemi nelle fasi successive della vita, anche perché non è detto che non si sia noi a imbruttire con gli anni.
Occorrerebbe la maturità e la capacità di vedere le persone al di là di quello che è l'aspetto fisico del presente.


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Infatti dimenticavo... deve puzzare come una distilleria


Grande donna!
Requisito fondamentale!!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più effimero della bellezza.
> Per chi ha superato la quarantina sa cosa voglio dire.
> Il gioco di andare a vedere su Facebook gli e le ex di un tempo lo fanno in tanti e quel sottile piacere di vedere i belli di un tempo invecchiati male credo accomuni non poche persone.
> Puntare sulla bellezza come caratteristica imprescindibile per formare una coppia non può che creare problemi nelle fasi successive della vita, anche perché non è detto che non si sia noi a imbruttire con gli anni.
> Occorrerebbe la maturità e la capacità di vedere le persone al di là di quello che è l'aspetto fisico del presente.


si può rimanere sempre belli rispetto all'età che si ha .
il problema è quando a quaranta vuoi la bellezza dei venti


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più effimero della bellezza.
> Per chi ha superato la quarantina sa cosa voglio dire.
> Il gioco di andare a vedere su Facebook gli e le ex di un tempo lo fanno in tanti e quel sottile piacere di vedere i belli di un tempo invecchiati male credo accomuni non poche persone.
> Puntare sulla bellezza come caratteristica imprescindibile per formare una coppia non può che creare problemi nelle fasi successive della vita, anche perché non è detto che non si sia noi a imbruttire con gli anni.
> Occorrerebbe la maturità e la capacità di vedere le persone al di là di quello che è l'aspetto fisico del presente.


Ecco Danny, questo è l'ennesimo tuo post che mi dà l'impressione che tu rifiuti certe logiche perché 
_rassegnato _
ma che in realtà ti appartengano tanto quanto appartengono a LDS


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di più effimero della bellezza.
> Per chi ha superato la quarantina sa cosa voglio dire.
> Il gioco di andare a vedere su Facebook gli e le ex di un tempo lo fanno in tanti e quel sottile piacere di vedere i belli di un tempo invecchiati male credo accomuni non poche persone.
> Puntare sulla bellezza come caratteristica imprescindibile per formare una coppia non può che creare problemi nelle fasi successive della vita, anche perché non è detto che non si sia noi a imbruttire con gli anni.
> Occorrerebbe la maturità e la capacità di vedere le persone al di là di quello che è l'aspetto fisico del presente.


Una via di mezzo però danny.
A me deve piacere,mi deve prendere,poi dopo andrò a verificare cosa c'è dietro....


----------



## banshee (20 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo però danny.
> *A me deve piacere,mi deve prendere,poi dopo andrò a verificare cosa c'è dietro*....


 d'accordissimo, idem, funziono uguale :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> d'accordissimo, idem, funziono uguale :up:


E si....


----------



## Tradito? (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è arrivato il momento di mettere i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ci sono delle categorie di donne che sono indiscutibilmente ed inequivocabilmente delle bombe atomiche.
> 
> ...


la via di mezzo, che sò la segretaria con gli occhiali e i capelli ricci, con un fisico curato ma anche un pò di pancetta non guasta, l'aria da secchiona ma che poi si trasforma a letto. Quella ragazza gradevole ma che nessuno direbbe bellissima.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> che donne vi piacciono a voi?


La mia. :mrgreen:


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

A me hanno sempre colpito tanto gli occhi. Ma non me ne è mai importato il colore. Devono... non so... deve essere che li guardo e mi viene da distogliere lo sguardo, per non vedere cosa vede mentre mi guarda. E per poi tornare a riguardarli


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> nana va bene, capelli neri può andare, corti mai nella vita.
> 
> e se sei chiatta non va bene.
> 
> ...


Ma grazie a Dio non devo piacere a te.
C'è gente a cui l'arancia piace!


----------



## Spot (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahaha alla  bukowski


Che ci vuoi fare.. a me il vecchio Hank ha sempre fatto tanto sangue


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma grazie a Dio non devo piacere a te.
> *C'è gente a cui l'arancia piace!*


Non estremizziamo...altrimenti si può arrivare a dire che a certe donne piace il cazzetto. 
Continuando sulla similitudine, si tratta di dettagli del tutto irrilevanti, entro certi limiti.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non estremizziamo...altrimenti si può arrivare a dire che a certe donne piace il cazzetto.
> Continuando sulla similitudine, si tratta di dettagli del tutto irrilevanti, entro certi limiti.


Ah per carità... 
Io la cellulite comunque la vendo, prezzi modici e sconti periodo estivo.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> si può rimanere sempre belli rispetto all'età che si ha .
> il problema è quando a quaranta vuoi la bellezza dei venti





Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco Danny, questo è l'ennesimo tuo post che mi dà l'impressione che tu rifiuti certe logiche perché
> *rassegnato *
> ma che in realtà ti appartengano tanto quanto appartengono a LDS





oscuro ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo però danny.
> A me deve piacere,mi deve prendere,poi dopo andrò a verificare cosa c'è dietro....





banshee ha detto:


> d'accordissimo, idem, funziono uguale :up:


Rispondo prima a Ecate: ho conosciuto mia moglie a 17 anni e fisicamente mi attraeva moltissimo. A distanza di 28 anni lei, rughettine a parte, è rimasta uguale. Stessa taglia dell'epoca, stesso fisico asciutto e sportivo.
Io neppure sono troppo cambiato, salvo i capelli grigi. Nessuna rassegnazione dovuta a necessità contingenti, quindi. Ci è andata bene, finora.
Ovviamente, come dice Oscuro, la persona ti deve prendere.
Ma, come giustamente dice Minerva, il problema sorge quando a 40 vuoi la bellezza dei 20.
Anche se ti mantieni, invecchi. 
L'attrazione fisica è il punto di partenza di tanti, forse di tutti, anche se c'è chi fa dei distinguo.
Ma ognuno di noi deve essere consapevole che una relazione duratura non può basarsi solo su quello, deve metterlo in cono.
Perché a 40 anni l'uomo magari ha messo su pancia e perso i capelli, la donna si è inflaccidita dopo le gravidanze.
 Cosa fai se la strafiga taglia 38 dopo dieci anni è diventata una taglia 56 magari per un problema alla tiroide?
La butti in discarica? O ti dai al bere per dimenticare?
E' questo senso spietato dei rapporti che non mi trova d'accordo.
Poi possiamo disquisire per ore su tutte le attrici e gli attori che ci attizzano, ben sapendo che sono chiacchiere piacevoli e nulla più.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quelle che, con un sorriso, ti illuminano la giornata.
> 
> Il resto è relativo...


E poi si arrabbiano quando distinguo in uomini e omuncoli ....


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non la posso soffrire la cellulite....
> 
> quindi mettiti a dieta e vai a correre cazzo.


Sai che la cellulite è genetica? La si assimila a una vera e propria malattia. Puoi fare quanto sport vuoi ma se ti tocca ti tocca. Per questo anche le magrissime han la cellulite



LDS ha detto:


> sicuramente....
> 
> qualcuno se le deve pur prendere le cozze.


Datele a me che ci penso io


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Rispondo prima a Ecate: ho conosciuto mia moglie a 17 anni e fisicamente mi attraeva moltissimo. A distanza di 28 anni lei, rughettine a parte, è rimasta uguale. Stessa taglia dell'epoca, stesso fisico asciutto e sportivo.
> Io neppure sono troppo cambiato, salvo i capelli grigi. Nessuna rassegnazione dovuta a necessità contingenti, quindi. Ci è andata bene, finora.
> Ovviamente, come dice Oscuro, la persona ti deve prendere.
> Ma, come giustamente dice Minerva, il problema sorge quando a 40 vuoi la bellezza dei 20.
> ...


però qui fai un discorso al limite e di salute 
per il resto io penso che , nel limite delle nostre possibilità, mantenersi in forma sia un dovere per noi e anche per l'altro


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Rispondo prima a Ecate: *ho conosciuto mia moglie a 17 anni e fisicamente mi attraeva moltissimo. A distanza di 28 anni lei, rughettine a parte, è rimasta uguale. Stessa taglia dell'epoca, stesso fisico asciutto e sportivo.
> Io neppure sono troppo cambiato, salvo i capelli grigi.* Nessuna rassegnazione dovuta a necessità contingenti, quindi. Ci è andata bene, finora.
> Ovviamente, come dice Oscuro, la persona ti deve prendere.
> Ma, come giustamente dice Minerva, il problema sorge quando a 40 vuoi la bellezza dei 20.
> ...


Pensavo fosse chiaro che non intendevo insinuare nulla riguardo alla bellezza tua o di tua moglie.
Che lei sia bella ai tuoi occhi emerge da tutti i tuoi post.
Ma mi pare che per te l'utilità di relativizzare il valore di bellezza e denaro derivi dalla consapevolezza che sono effimeri.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse chiaro che non intendevo insinuare nulla riguardo alla bellezza tua o di tua moglie.
> Che lei sia bella ai tuoi occhi emerge da tutti i tuoi post.
> *Ma mi pare che per te l'utilità di relativizzare il valore di bellezza e denaro derivi dalla consapevolezza che sono effimeri*.


Sì.
E proprio perché effimeri non possono sostenere una parte determinante in un rapporto che si vuole duraturo.


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però qui fai un discorso al limite e di salute
> per il resto io penso che , nel limite delle nostre possibilità, mantenersi in forma sia un dovere per noi e anche per l'altro


La vita è sempre in agguato, e purtroppo non è sempre un discorso della nostra pur aprezzabile ( e doverosa direi) volontà di essere in forma.

La moglie di un amico si è ritrovata sfigurata da un incidente e lui continua ad amarla, da come ne parla. Mia moglie ha un principio di vitiligine alle mani e ogni volta che ci penso mi sovviene della modella della desigual, povera stellla. Che faccio, non accetto più la madre dei miei figli? 
Da giovani non ci si rende conto proprio di queste problematiche, ma prima o dopo tutti devono affrontarle.

Comunque a me come tipo piace la Green.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La vita è sempre in agguato, e purtroppo non è sempre un discorso della nostra pur aprezzabile ( e doverosa direi) volontà di essere in forma.
> 
> La moglie di un amico si è ritrovata sfigurata da un incidente e lui continua ad amarla, da come ne parla. Mia moglie ha un principio di vitiligine alle mani e ogni volta che ci penso mi sovviene della modella della desigual, povera stellla. Che faccio, non accetto più la madre dei miei figli?
> Da giovani non ci si rende conto proprio di queste problematiche, ma prima o dopo tutti devono affrontarle.
> ...


infatti ho ben scritto nei limiti delle nostre possibilità


----------



## Falcor (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Comunque a me come tipo piace la Green.


Oh non fare pensieri impuri su mia moglie, lei ancora non lo sa ma mi ama 

A proposito della Green, #nickaescile

 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La vita è sempre in agguato, e purtroppo non è sempre un discorso della nostra pur aprezzabile ( e doverosa direi) volontà di essere in forma.
> 
> La moglie di un amico si è ritrovata sfigurata da un incidente e lui continua ad amarla, da come ne parla. Mia moglie ha un principio di vitiligine alle mani e ogni volta che ci penso mi sovviene della modella della desigual, povera stellla. Che faccio, non accetto più la madre dei miei figli?
> *Da giovani non ci si rende conto proprio di queste problematiche, ma prima o dopo tutti devono affrontarle.
> ...



Vero, Spleen.
LDS ha 30 anni e il suo modo di parlare lo definisce ancor più giovane.
Con l'età cominci a prendere atto dell'effimero di quello che vai cercando.


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> E proprio perché effimeri non possono sostenere una parte determinante in un rapporto che si vuole duraturo.


E invece dovrebbe venire dalla consapevolezza che esiste qualcosa di immensamente più grande e potente


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> E proprio perché effimeri non possono sostenere una parte determinante in un rapporto che si vuole duraturo.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è arrivato il momento di mettere i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ci sono delle categorie di donne che sono indiscutibilmente ed inequivocabilmente delle bombe atomiche.
> 
> ...


esteticamente è imprescindibile la misura della coppa.


vedi tu hai la rara capacità di passare da scemo anche quando fai affermazioni sensate.    se rileggi bene cosa hai scritto riguardo la cellulite, trovi anche il motivo per cui morirai di seghe.


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti ho ben scritto nei limiti delle nostre possibilità


Sai dove stà il problema?
Definire i limiti delle nostre possibilità.
Basta guardare ad esempio la galleria degli orrori della chirurgia  estetica, che fa spesso delle persone con potere e denaro dei veri a  propri mitomani.

Comunque a me piace molto anche la Winslet. Più ora che è maturata di un tempo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quelle che, con un sorriso, ti illuminano la giornata.
> 
> Il resto è relativo...


:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> un po'...insomma aborro i depilati ecco  aborro i corpi maschili lisci e depilati. io sono la liscia e depilata :rotfl:non l'uomo che sta con me..


Straquoto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> nana va bene, capelli neri può andare, corti mai nella vita.
> 
> e se sei chiatta non va bene.
> 
> ...


se vuoi smettere di esser lasciato al palo smetti di fare certe osservazioni


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> E invece dovrebbe venire dalla consapevolezza che esiste qualcosa di immensamente più grande e potente


Mi dispiace, ma per me non funziona così.
Tutte le volte che ho avuto una storia con una donna sono stato attratto prima dall'aspetto fisico, immediatamente dopo dalla personalità. In tutti i casi non sarei riuscito a innamorarmi se entrambe le condizioni non fossero state soddisfatte.
L'amore arriva in una fase successiva.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah per carità...
> Io la cellulite comunque la vendo, prezzi modici e sconti periodo estivo.


Mettiamo su una società insieme


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai dove stà il problema?
> *Definire i limiti delle nostre possibilità.*
> Basta guardare ad esempio la galleria degli orrori della chirurgia  estetica, che fa spesso delle persone con potere e denaro dei veri a  propri mitomani.
> 
> Comunque a me piace molto anche la Winslet. Più ora che è maturata di un tempo. :mrgreen:


È un limite che viene sfidato e perso anche nell'anoressia, dove la stessa percezione dell'estetica viene sovvertita


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sai che la cellulite è genetica? La si assimila a una vera e propria malattia. Puoi fare quanto sport vuoi ma se ti tocca ti tocca. Per questo anche le magrissime han la cellulite
> 
> 
> 
> *Datele a me che ci penso io *


Ecco perchè mi avevi chiesto di sposarti


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mettiamo su una società insieme


Vai, andata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esteticamente è imprescindibile la misura della coppa.
> .


e invece questo è il motivo per cui mi dedichi attenzioni tu


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> e invece questo è il motivo per cui mi dedichi attenzioni tu


ovviamente


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È un limite che viene sfidato e perso anche nell'anoressia, dove la stessa percezione dell'estetica viene sovvertita


Sì, indubbiamente.
Questo dovrebbe far riflettere anche sui modelli estetici e del loro variare nel tempo.

Non credo del resto che il nostro LDS sarebbe molto d' accordo con Rubens o Vecellio.
E forse nemmeno con Bernini. 
Vedendo dal vero la sua Dafnne al museo Borghese, recentemente non ho potuto fare a meno di essere colpito dalla sua prodigiosa sensualità.


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma per me non funziona così.
> Tutte le volte che ho avuto una storia con una donna sono stato attratto prima dall'aspetto fisico, immediatamente dopo dalla personalità. In tutti i casi non sarei riuscito a innamorarmi se entrambe le condizioni non fossero state soddisfatte.
> L'amore arriva in una fase successiva.


Guarda, io e te non ci capiamo mai 
È così per tutti, credo, anche se in modi e con criteri diversi.
Intendevo dire che il valore umano prescinde dalla bellezza e dai soldi.
Questa è una cosa oltremodo banale, ma il tuo valore devi essere tu a dartelo.
Chi ci sta intorno percepisce se possediamo il nostro valore o se lo consideriamo minacciato dall'inesorabile evaporazione dell'effimero.


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, indubbiamente.
> Questo dovrebbe far riflettere anche sui modelli estetici e del loro variare nel tempo.
> 
> Non credo del resto che il nostro LDS sarebbe molto d' accordo con Rubens o Vecellio.
> ...


Se devo essere sincera, essendo figlia del mio tempo, neppure io, ma cerco di essere consapevole dei limiti e dei cortocircuiti del sistema per adattarmi al meglio di come posso :sonar:


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Guarda, io e te non ci capiamo mai
> È così per tutti, credo, anche se in modi e con criteri diversi.
> *Intendevo dire che il valore umano prescinde dalla bellezza e dai soldi.
> *Questa è una cosa oltremodo banale, *ma il tuo valore devi essere tu a dartelo*.
> Chi ci sta intorno percepisce se possediamo il nostro valore o se lo consideriamo minacciato dall'inesorabile evaporazione dell'effimero.


Sul sottolineato: il valore umano lo determina il contesto e culturalmente come si è letto si tende spesso a porre soldi e bellezza sul podio, in quanto sono i valori più facili da comunicare e capire, ma anche i più effimeri e pericolosi.
Te ne puoi staccare, uscendo dal contesto, ovvero cercando situazioni e modalità in cui siano definibili altri valori in cui puoi riconoscerti.
Altrimenti il valore che tu ti dai non sarà riconosciuto da alcuno.
Non è una cosa alla portata di tutti, in quanto richiede uno sforzo per contrastare l'omologazione che non tutti sono in grado di fare. 
Chi ci sta intorno percepisce quello che da noi vuol percepire: la sensibilità degli altri è dote rara.


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *esteticamente è imprescindibile la misura della coppa.
> *
> 
> vedi tu hai la rara capacità di passare da scemo anche quando fai affermazioni sensate.    se rileggi bene cosa hai scritto riguardo la cellulite, trovi anche il motivo per cui morirai di seghe.



Ecco... io allora sono senza speranze :mexican:


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco... io allora sono senza speranze :mexican:



siamo senza speranze ma ci vediamo le scarpe :rotfl:dovrei cominciare a comprare delle scarpe migliori forse


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> siamo senza speranze ma ci vediamo le scarpe :rotfl:dovrei cominciare a comprare delle scarpe migliori forse



Sì... e pensa che porto il 36 :carneval:


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sul sottolineato: il valore umano lo determina il contesto e culturalmente come si è letto si tende spesso a porre soldi e bellezza sul podio, in quanto sono i valori più facili da comunicare e capire, ma anche i più effimeri e pericolosi.
> Te ne puoi staccare, uscendo dal contesto, ovvero cercando situazioni e modalità in cui siano definibili altri valori in cui puoi riconoscerti.
> Altrimenti il valore che tu ti dai non sarà riconosciuto da alcuno.
> Non è una cosa alla portata di tutti, in quanto richiede uno sforzo per contrastare l'omologazione che non tutti sono in grado di fare.
> Chi ci sta intorno percepisce quello che da noi vuol percepire: la sensibilità degli altri è dote rara.


È un po' un circolo -virtuoso o vizioso, dipende-  perché cerchiamo e scegliamo le persone in cui vediamo del valore


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco... io allora sono senza speranze :mexican:


non è indispensabile che siano enormi, ma almeno una coppa B devi riempirla.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È un po' un circolo -virtuoso o vizioso, dipende-  perché cerchiamo e scegliamo le persone in cui vediamo del valore


Non è detto lo si faccia consapevolmente. Per esempio, LDS non trasmette felicità e soddisfazione di sé ma non comprende le motivazioni. Eppure sta con donne bellissime che corrispondono ai suoi canoni.


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è indispensabile che siano enormi, ma *almeno una coppa B *devi riempirla.


Spè che vado a googolare per vedere cos'è la coppa B, son pessimista però


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

*Nella vita non si finisce mai di imparare....*

Io manco lo sapevo. Cioè... sì, so che nominavano la "coppa", ma non ci ho mai fatto troppo caso. Sarà che nella mia cessitudine son sportiva. Ma mi hanno sempre venduto la B. Sono andata su Wikipedia.... dopo una spiega incomprensibile, dice che la B indica proporzioni normali..... 

Fiuuuuuuuu 

Seconda B. Come a scuola. Confessovi :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io manco lo sapevo. Cioè... sì, so che nominavano la "coppa", ma non ci ho mai fatto troppo caso. Sarà che nella mia cessitudine son sportiva. Ma mi hanno sempre venduto la B. Sono andata su Wikipedia.... dopo una spiega incomprensibile, dice che la B indica proporzioni normali.....
> 
> Fiuuuuuuuu
> 
> Seconda B. Come a scuola. Confessovi :carneval:


rimandata a settembre allora


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> rimandata a settembre allora


:incazzato:


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è detto lo si faccia consapevolmente. Per esempio, LDS non trasmette felicità e soddisfazione di sé ma non comprende le motivazioni. Eppure sta con donne bellissime che corrispondono ai suoi canoni.


Stando a quel che dice LDS, non si capacita del fatto che la sua ex l'abbia lasciato e si sia messa con un pezzente.
E se si fosse messa con uno più ricco e bello, allora sarebbe ok.
Al di là del fatto che è evidente che se la racconta da solo e pure male (_serenità_ ... Se si fosse messa con uno più bello e più ricco avremmo letto lo sfogo relativo ad un altro tipo di _serenità_, fidati) mi sembra piuttosto sbigottito dal sovvertimento delle leggi auree che pensava potessero assicurargli la donna che vuole. Invece no.
Perché anche comprarsi l'amore, perdona l'ossimoro, bisogna saperlo fare.
Se hai i soldi e vuoi assicurarti una bella donna *con quelli*, meglio non sceglierla indipendente, per esempio.
Meglio non sceglierla troppo ambiziosa, se te la vuoi tenere, perché c'è sempre uno più ricco di te.
Meglio non piacere troppo a suo padre, se è problematica.
Meglio non farle troppi discorsi da parvenu, se la scegli che abbia un minimo di classe.
Sennò c'è il rischio che vada a sciacquarsi i panni in Arno coltivando patate per un po'.


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì... e pensa che porto il 36 :carneval:


su questo ti batto 37,5/38:rotfl:



Foglia ha detto:


> Io manco lo sapevo. Cioè... sì, so che nominavano la "coppa", ma non ci ho mai fatto troppo caso. Sarà che nella mia cessitudine son sportiva. Ma mi hanno sempre venduto la B. Sono andata su Wikipedia.... dopo una spiega incomprensibile, dice che la B indica proporzioni normali.....
> 
> Fiuuuuuuuu
> 
> Seconda B. Come a scuola. Confessovi :carneval:


anche a me si è aperto un mondo poco tempo fa, compravo sempre a casaccio provando viavia...


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> su questo ti batto 37,5/38:rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> *anche a me si è aperto un mondo poco tempo fa, compravo sempre a casaccio provando viavia*...



Meno male che non sono la sola. Mi stavo sentendo inadeguata, non tanto per la taglia, quanto proprio per l'ignoranza....


----------



## oro.blu (20 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io almeno le categorizzo in cesse / termosifoni / bombe atomiche.
> 
> *non è il lavoro che le rende cozze.....
> 
> ...


e che due par di BALLE i tuoi sono pregiudizi belli e buoni. 
E ti dirò se potessi scegliere mi vedrei esattamente nella tua descrizione, ma non ho potuto scegliere ne gli occhi ne questi stupidi capelli che non stanno ne dritti ne ricci, ne le gambe lunghe. 
La genetica mi ha fatto un unico e gradito regalo MAI AVUTO PANCIA
Per quanto riguarda il peso e la cellulite lasciamo perdere che tra ginnastica, drenanti,creme ( estetista no perché non posso permettermela) evitare dolci ecc.ecc.ecc  nemmeno a 20 anni sono mai riuscita a non avere la cellulite.

UFFA


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È così per tutti, credo, anche se in modi e con criteri diversi.
> Intendevo dire che il valore umano prescinde dalla bellezza e dai soldi.
> Questa è una cosa oltremodo banale, ma il tuo valore devi essere tu a dartelo.
> Chi ci sta intorno percepisce se possediamo il nostro valore o se lo consideriamo minacciato dall'inesorabile evaporazione dell'effimero.


Per forza poi mi tocca quotarti [emoji2]


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sul sottolineato: il valore umano lo determina il contesto e culturalmente come si è letto *si tende spesso a porre soldi e bellezza sul podio,* in quanto sono i valori più facili da comunicare e capire, ma anche i più effimeri e pericolosi.
> Te ne puoi staccare, uscendo dal contesto, ovvero cercando situazioni e modalità in cui siano definibili altri valori in cui puoi riconoscerti.
> Altrimenti il valore che tu ti dai non sarà riconosciuto da alcuno.
> Non è una cosa alla portata di tutti, in quanto richiede uno sforzo per contrastare l'omologazione che non tutti sono in grado di fare.
> Chi ci sta intorno percepisce quello che da noi vuol percepire: la sensibilità degli altri è dote rara.


Male, sarà il caso cambiare registro


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me hanno sempre colpito tanto gli occhi. Ma non me ne è mai importato il colore. Devono... non so... deve essere che li guardo e mi viene da distogliere lo sguardo, per non vedere cosa vede mentre mi guarda. E per poi tornare a riguardarli


Oh *_* si gli occhi come li descrivi te...ci troviamo oggi io e te 



Comunque discorso a parte (perché non so commentare LDS o LSD...no forse questo è il nome di un'altra cosetta), una volta vidi un video in cui un ritrattista disegnava le persone senza vederle, seguendo le loro descrizioni, e poi disegnava di nuovo seguendo le descrizioni di una persona a caso che guardava la persona di prima. Era bello vedere come chi si descrive crea un'immagine abbastanza bruttina e sciapa di se, invece i quadri con la descrizione della stessa persona fatta da altri venivano molto più belli.

Tipo se mi descrivo io sembro un troll fangoso....invece sono un goblin in forma!:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Deve esser biondo scuro, occhi tendenti al verde. Non più basso di 1,85. Fisico sportivo, tipo nuotatore. Meglio se con addome definito. Spalle e petto senza peli, anche zone intime depilate. Mi piacciono mani grandi e piedi grandi, ed altro grande e d8 giusto spessore :rotfl:  
Capelli sempre corti e classico viso da nordico, duro. Meglio se di nazionalità tedesca  

Non maschilista, intelligente, che sia culturalmente curioso. Che pratica uno sport, e che ama viaggiare. Che sia indipendente, e non deve pagare per me, e neppure aprirmi le porte. Deve esser gentiluomo con l'onestà, e nel farmi sentire unica. Deve avere l'atteggiamento da figo che non sa di esserlo. Quello mi fa impazzire.


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Deve esser biondo scuro, occhi tendenti al verde. Non più basso di 1,85. Fisico sportivo, tipo nuotatore. Meglio se con addome definito. Spalle e petto senza peli, anche zone intime depilate. Mi piacciono mani grandi e piedi grandi, ed altro grande e d8 giusto spessore :rotfl:
> Capelli sempre corti e classico viso da nordico, duro. Meglio se di nazionalità tedesca
> 
> Non maschilista, intelligente, che sia culturalmente curioso. Che pratica uno sport, e che ama viaggiare. Che sia indipendente, e non deve pagare per me, e neppure aprirmi le porte. Deve esser gentiluomo con l'onestà, e nel farmi sentire unica. Deve avere l'atteggiamento da figo che non sa di esserlo. Quello mi fa impazzire.



altro?:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> altro?:mexican:


Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile!


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È un limite che viene sfidato e perso anche nell'anoressia, dove la stessa percezione dell'estetica viene sovvertita


E a tal proposito...

[video=youtube_share;2LndPQw0-lA]https://youtu.be/2LndPQw0-lA[/video]


Fermatemi, perchè ne ho una per praticamente ogni occasione...


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E a tal proposito...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;2LndPQw0-lA]https://youtu.be/2LndPQw0-lA[/video]
> 
> ...


 bella


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile!


se cerca un culo di adamantio diventa difficile:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Deve esser biondo scuro, occhi tendenti al verde. Non più basso di 1,85. Fisico sportivo, tipo nuotatore. Meglio se con addome definito. Spalle e petto senza peli, anche zone intime depilate. Mi piacciono mani grandi e piedi grandi, ed altro grande e d8 giusto spessore :rotfl:
> Capelli sempre corti e classico viso da nordico, duro. Meglio se di nazionalità tedesca
> 
> Non maschilista, intelligente, che sia culturalmente curioso. Che pratica uno sport, e che ama viaggiare. Che sia indipendente, e non deve pagare per me, e neppure aprirmi le porte. Deve esser gentiluomo con l'onestà, e nel farmi sentire unica. Deve avere l'atteggiamento da figo che non sa di esserlo. Quello mi fa impazzire.





Tulipmoon ha detto:


> altro?:mexican:





Nicka ha detto:


> Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma il culo del nordico ?


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Deve esser biondo scuro, occhi tendenti al verde. Non più basso di 1,85. Fisico sportivo, tipo nuotatore. Meglio se con addome definito. Spalle e petto senza peli, anche zone intime depilate. Mi piacciono mani grandi e piedi grandi, ed altro grande e d8 giusto spessore :rotfl:
> Capelli sempre corti e classico viso da nordico, duro. Meglio se di nazionalità tedesca
> 
> Non maschilista, intelligente, che sia culturalmente curioso. Che pratica uno sport, e che ama viaggiare. Che sia indipendente, e non deve pagare per me, e neppure aprirmi le porte. Deve esser gentiluomo con l'onestà, e nel farmi sentire unica. Deve avere l'atteggiamento da figo che non sa di esserlo. Quello mi fa impazzire.


Non capisco perché d'un tratto hai cominciato a parlare di me.

Esigo spiegazioni!


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non capisco perché d'un tratto hai cominciato a parlare di me.
> 
> Esigo spiegazioni!


Ross... Tu con le cesse che rapporto hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non capisco perché d'un tratto hai cominciato a parlare di me.
> 
> Esigo spiegazioni!


Nel frattempo che esigi,  tasta  il culo che nicka dovrebbe avertene tagliato una fettina :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ross... Tu con le cesse che rapporto hai?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel frattempo che esigi,  tasta  il culo che nicka dovrebbe avertene tagliato una fettina :rotfl:


Con le cesse grande rapporto di intesa, soprattutto dopo il soggiorno premio in Germania. 
Tra l'altro negli ultimi mesi a Düsseldorf mi sono cresciuti i capelli biondo platino, ho perso ogni pelo superfluo e ho iniziato a nuotare meglio di un fottuto squalo. 

Controindicazioni per la mutazione? Mi fa all'improvviso male la chiappa.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Con le cesse grande rapporto di intesa, soprattutto dopo il soggiorno premio in Germania.
> Tra l'altro negli ultimi mesi a Düsseldorf mi sono cresciuti i capelli biondo platino, ho perso ogni pelo superfluo e ho iniziato a nuotare meglio di un fottuto squalo.
> 
> Controindicazioni per la mutazione? Mi fa all'improvviso male la chiappa.


Allora intendiamoci... 
Tu che non sai nulla, vieni con me... 
Ti renderò edotto...


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> altro?:mexican:





Nicka ha detto:


> Una fetta di culo tagliata sottile!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma il culo del nordico ?


Deve aver un bel culo ovviamente  :rotfl: questa è la versione base. 

  [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] quando ci vediamo?  :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora intendiamoci...
> Tu che non sai nulla, vieni con me...
> Ti renderò edotto...


Non chiedo di meglio che essere edotto.

Si.
Si.
Educimi.
Educimi tutto.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non chiedo di meglio che essere edotto.
> 
> Si.
> Si.
> ...


E tu ghignami tutta...


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Deve aver un bel culo ovviamente  :rotfl: questa è la versione base.
> 
> [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] quando ci vediamo?  :rotfl:


Ho paura delle versione accessoriata...


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho paura delle versione accessoriata...


Si alzerà elettricamente... Chissà se la chiave deve essere inserita (e soprattutto dove...)


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho paura delle versione accessoriata...


Di sicuro non come la nuova panda che il 5o posto non è compreso :incazzato: :rotfl: 

Deve essere come un compressore volumetrico, lo preferisco al turbo


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu ghignami tutta...


Ross di Düsseldorf è laureato in cunnilingus, tesi in ghigno all'università di Bonn. 



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Deve aver un bel culo ovviamente  :rotfl: questa è la versione base.
> 
> [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] quando ci vediamo?  :rotfl:


Di serie sono apparecchiato con un bel culo. Con gli optional possiamo renderlo addirittura superlativo nonchè depilato.


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si alzerà elettricamente... Chissà se la chiave deve essere inserita (e soprattutto dove...)


:scared:
Se ha pure la vibrazione fatemi sapere però!


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ross di Düsseldorf è laureato in cunnilingus, tesi in ghigno all'università di Bonn.
> 
> 
> 
> Di serie sono apparecchiato con un bel culo. Con gli optional possiamo renderlo addirittura superlativo nonchè depilato.


Ok sono innamorata. Dammi l'indirizzo. 

Ps. Paragone uomini/auto è da me volutamente voluto


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ross di Düsseldorf è laureato in cunnilingus, tesi in ghigno all'università di Bonn.


Ho bisogno di sapere i master effettuati...
Sai, guardo il curriculum...


----------



## Ross (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di sapere i master effettuati...
> Sai, guardo il curriculum...


Master in pizzicotto perineale.

Dottorato di ricerca in cluster clitorideo. 

Che te ne pare?


----------



## Nicka (20 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Master in pizzicotto perineale.
> 
> Dottorato di ricerca in cluster clitorideo.
> 
> Che te ne pare?


Sono le basi... 
Questi sono master elementari... 
Ma vabbè, pazienza... Mi tocca insegnarti altro, ma ho tempo e voglia...


----------



## Tulipmoon (20 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :scared:
> Se ha pure la vibrazione fatemi sapere però!



e sticazzi direi! A sto punto con 10€ in più te la fai mettere diamine!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si alzerà elettricamente... Chissà se la chiave deve essere inserita (e soprattutto dove...)


:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Oh *_* si gli occhi come li descrivi te...ci troviamo oggi io e te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo sia importante capire come ci vedono gli altri per avere più equilibrio, noi, nel guardare noi stessi. Però alla fine siamo noi che ci guardiamo. Pur anche visti con gli occhi di altri. E allora credo che alla bellezza, intesa "alla LDS",per intenderci, occorre dare il giusto peso. Perché non dura. Per definizione. Bisogna saper accettare che invecchiamo. E non è vero che si migliora. Credo che solo così non diventiamo succubi dei nostri canoni estetici


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo sia importante capire come ci vedono gli altri per avere più equilibrio, noi, nel guardare noi stessi. Però alla fine siamo noi che ci guardiamo. Pur anche visti con gli occhi di altri. E allora credo che alla bellezza, intesa "alla LDS",per intenderci, occorre dare il giusto peso. *Perché non dura*. Per definizione. Bisogna saper accettare che invecchiamo. E non è vero che si migliora. Credo che solo così non diventiamo succubi dei nostri canoni estetici


Anche a te, muovo la stessa obiezione che ho mosso a Danny. Scartare la bellezza come valore in quanto effimera è fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche a te, muovo la stessa obiezione che ho mosso a Danny. Scartare la bellezza come valore in quanto effimera è fare di necessità virtù.


No

Io non l'ho affatto scartata. Anzi ho detto che ti apre tante porte. Dico che, in quanto effimera, non le affiderei più peso di quanto, indubbiamente, ha.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> No
> 
> Io non l'ho affatto scartata. Anzi ho detto che ti apre tante porte. Dico che, in quanto effimera, non le affiderei più peso di quanto, indubbiamente, ha.


Se vogliamo... È temporanea la bellezza, è temporanea la salute, è temporaneo un equilibrio, un modo di ragionare, è temporanea una stabilità economica....

Anche la bruttezza è temporanea a volte. Mesi fa incontrai una mia compagna di superiori, era "cessetta" oggi è una topa che... Beh
.
Lasciamo stare, è tardi..


----------



## Ecate (20 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No
> 
> Io non l'ho affatto scartata. Anzi ho detto che ti apre tante porte. Dico che, in quanto effimera, non le affiderei più peso di quanto, indubbiamente, ha.


Non la scarto neppure io, ma ai miei occhi non è la sua fugacità a determinarne il minor peso


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se vogliamo... È temporanea la bellezza, è temporanea la salute, è temporaneo un equilibrio, un modo di ragionare, è temporanea una stabilità economica....
> 
> Anche la bruttezza è temporanea a volte. Mesi fa incontrai una mia compagna di superiori, era "cessetta" oggi è una topa che... Beh
> .
> Lasciamo stare, è tardi..


Buona notte


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non la scarto neppure io, ma ai miei occhi non è la sua fugacità a determinarne il minor peso


No. Non è solo la fugacità. Concordo. E al contempo spero di non sminuirla.


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma grazie a Dio non devo piacere a te.
> C'è gente a cui l'arancia piace!


l'arancia non piace a nessuno.

oramai sei così e ti tiene così come sei.

stai pur tranquilla che se sei chiatta non sei bella per nessuno.

può essere innamorato, avere profondo amore per la relazione che avete insieme, trovarti anche molto sensuale e sexy, tutto quello che vuoi.

ma se avessi 10 kg di meno staresti meglio.

non solo per lui, ma pure per te stessa.

e se dici il contrario, menti sapendo di mentire.

sfondati di cioccolata e pancetta, abboffati di burro e marmellata alla mattina, non fare sport, fai come ti pare, la vita è tua.

ma venirmi a dire che una donna è bella quando è grassa, questa è una minchiata gigantesca.


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

la bellezza la scarti come caratteristica fondamentale quando non ce l'hai più o quando non puoi permetterla.

una donna normale di 45 anni con la pancia perchè non ha mai fatto sport in vita sua, si è sfondata di cioccolata quando non doveva, oggi è una donna normale che avrà se è fortunata un marito con dei figli, vivrà la routine della sua vita in maniera tutto sommato monotona e ha ben poco da voler cercare il bello di uomo, che ringrazi che ne ha uno di già.

stessa cosa per l'uomo che a 45 anni, mezzo pelato, una vita in poltrona a bere birre, zero sport e attività fisica, ha ben poco da voler andare a cercare la figa a meno che non cacci il biglietto giallo.

perciò a quel punto ci si concentra su altre cose, sapendo benissimo che la bellezza esteriore, quella ha molto meno valore perchè non ce la si può più permettere.

a 20 anni la donna invece se è bella di suo ha bisogno di poco per mantenersi in forma, essere bella e piacere al mondo.

se non lo capite non so che dirvi, ma questa è la realtà, e non è la mia realtà, è la realtà universale.

una cessa sta con un cesso, e un bello sta con una bella.

poi si contano le eccezioni come in ogni caso, e ce ne sono.

ma le eccezioni ci stanno in ogni frangente della vita, l'eccezione non fa la regola.

la regola è sei chiatta, starai con un chiatto, sei cessa, starai con un cesso.

ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> la bellezza la scarti come caratteristica fondamentale quando non ce l'hai più o quando non puoi permetterla.
> 
> una donna normale di 45 anni con la pancia perchè non ha mai fatto sport in vita sua, si è sfondata di cioccolata quando non doveva, oggi è una donna normale che avrà se è fortunata un marito con dei figli, vivrà la routine della sua vita in maniera tutto sommato monotona e ha ben poco da voler cercare il bello di uomo, che ringrazi che ne ha uno di già.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che ti sbagli. Le grosse ad alcuni piacciono. Oppure non mi spiego la categoria bbw nel porno.  
Dalle mie parti pagano certe prostitute molto grosse. Proprio obese. Se non piacciono perchè pagare?


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti sbagli. Le grosse ad alcuni piacciono. Oppure non mi spiego la categoria bbw nel porno.
> Dalle mie parti pagano certe prostitute molto grosse. Proprio obese. Se non piacciono perchè pagare?


bisogna provare tutto nella vita.

ma guarda che il tuo corpo a seconda della tua altezza è fatto per portare in giro un peso, non 10-15 kg di più.

ti fa male alla salute oltre che essere anti estetico.

se siete sovrappeso, datevi da fare e vedete di buttare giù qualche kg.

il vostro compagno fra 2 mesi vi scoperà con più gusto e voi potrete guardarvi allo specchio essendo meno disgustate.

male non vi fa.

il chiatto è tendenzialmente brutto. salvo eccezioni.


non mi chiedere perchè la gente paga per andare con le obese, che ne so di cosa ha la gente nel cervello.

di coglionate ce ne sono su internet....

ci stanno donne incinta, donne che si infilano braccia nel culo, che si fanno pisciare in bocca...

la perversione della gente non la commento...


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da @_LDS_ che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.

il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?

non è per niente ma...la cellulite è un INESTETISMO, e se qualcuno dice "non mi piace un inestetismo" io non lo reputo aberrante. 

la dimensione del seno è una CARATTERISTICA, non è un DIFETTO. eppure nessuna si infastidisce?

Io da donna mi sento molto più “offesa” nel leggere che se non ho un seno che riempie la coppa B non posso esser proprio presa in considerazione piuttosto che “la cellulite è brutta.”

ps lo sottolineo per chiarezza altrimenti già immagino i commenti "si ma lui ha detto che con le cesse non ci parla", vi anticipo, l'ho letto e non condivido


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.
> 
> il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?
> 
> ...


Bravissima banshee...:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da @_LDS_ che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.
> 
> il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?
> 
> ...


la differenza credo che sia nel prosieguo ... Perplesso sta esprimendo un suo gusto personale senza dire che quelle con una coppa inferiore sono da mandare al macero  [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] le manderebbe tutte al macero le altre e mi sembra evidente da come scrive, lui è quello del termosifone 
Anche a me piacciono i mori rispetto ai biondi ma mi o dico che i biondi sono dei cessi


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la differenza credo che sia nel prosieguo ... Perplesso sta esprimendo un suo gusto personale senza dire che quelle con una coppa inferiore sono da mandare al macero  @_LDS_ le manderebbe tutte al macero le altre e mi sembra evidente da come scrive, lui è quello del termosifone
> Anche a me piacciono i mori rispetto ai biondi ma mi o dico che i biondi sono dei cessi


no no Fiammy, Perplesso ha scritto chiaramente che se non riempi una coppa B non puoi proprio essere presa in considerazione, ed è la stessa identica cosa di quello che dice LDS sul chiattume e cellulite.

identica proprio!

poi, ovviamente sto parlando SOLO del discorso deirequisiti perché, come ho già ripetuto a più riprese, il discorso "se unaè cessa manco ci parlo" non mi trova concorde.


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Bravissima banshee...:up:


 
grazie cara.. non per essere polemica ma per capire il metro di giudizio e per essere coerenti. 

se ci da fastidio LDS ci deve dar fastidio anche questo. o no?

a me LDS non infastidisce se dice che non gli piace la donna chiatta, come non mi infastidisce perplesso se dice che gli piacciono le tettone, o chiunque dica "per me il tot requisito è imprescindibile". che mi frega :rotfl: a ciascuno il suo e liberi tutti!



OT sono contenta di rileggerti  ..era un po' che eri sparita! fine OT


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da @_LDS_ che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.
> 
> il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?
> 
> ...




Ciao

non ho detto nulla perché con Perplesso non ho nessun dialogo,
e perché lo trovo di una fesseria colossale, che non merita neanche un commento. 
Più discriminante di così ... poi sta in contraddizione con la pretesa di cambiare mentalità. 
Mah ... no comment. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Aggiungo che altri hanno scritto che preferiscono il culo così o cosa, preferiscono le rosse ma non hanno dato giudizi tranchant su chi non è così come fa [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION]
per capirci [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] se fosse nato ai tempi di Sparta avrebbe buttato giù dalla montagna un sacco di gente :rotfl:
spero di esser stata chiara


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no no Fiammy, Perplesso ha scritto chiaramente che se non riempi una coppa B non puoi proprio essere presa in considerazione, ed è la stessa identica cosa di quello che dice LDS sul chiattume e cellulite.
> 
> identica proprio!
> 
> poi, ovviamente sto parlando SOLO del discorso deirequisiti perché, come ho già ripetuto a più riprese, il discorso "se unaè cessa manco ci parlo" non mi trova concorde.


Da lui e va bene 
a me sta pure bene che @_LDS_ dica che non prende i considerazione quelle meno che bellissime ma quando dice che le altre sono cesse da un giudizio netto 
perplesso ha scritto che una coppa inferiore è un cesso ? Che non ci parla ? Che nemmeno la considera umanamente ?perché è questo che sostiene @_LDS_, attenzione il discorso di @_LDS_ e' molto ma molto chiaro


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho detto nulla perché con Perplesso non ho nessun dialogo,
> e perché lo trovo di una fesseria colossale, che non merita neanche un commento.
> ...


ciao sienne... come scrivevo più su ad Eratò, a me non interessano le "condizioni imprescindibili" di nessuno. nel senso, se arriva [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] (ciao amico mio te metto in mezzo ) che dice "per me se non hai la caviglia sottile (esempio) sei un cesso" non mi interessa, è suo gusto!

però se si critica LDS per "la cellulite fa schifo" allora bisogna criticare anche altre asserzioni analoghe anche se su caratteristiche diverse :up: la famosa obiettività!


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no no Fiammy, Perplesso ha scritto chiaramente che se non riempi una coppa B non puoi proprio essere presa in considerazione, ed è la stessa identica cosa di quello che dice LDS sul chiattume e cellulite.
> 
> identica proprio!
> 
> poi, ovviamente sto parlando SOLO del discorso deirequisiti perché, come ho già ripetuto a più riprese, il discorso "se unaè cessa manco ci parlo" non mi trova concorde.


entrambe scrivono delle discrete minchiate


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao sienne... come scrivevo più su ad Eratò, a me non interessano le "condizioni imprescindibili" di nessuno. nel senso, se arriva @_Ross_ (ciao amico mio te metto in mezzo ) che dice "per me se non hai la caviglia sottile (esempio) sei un cesso" non mi interessa, è suo gusto!
> 
> però se si critica LDS per "la cellulite fa schifo" allora bisogna criticare anche altre asserzioni analoghe anche se su caratteristiche diverse :up: la famosa obiettività!



Ciao

è questo che intendevo con la frase della pretesa ... :up:


sienne


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da lui e va bene
> a me sta pure bene che @_LDS_ dica che non prende i considerazione quelle meno che bellissime ma quando dice che le altre sono cesse da un giudizio netto
> perplesso ha scritto che una coppa inferiore è un cesso ? Che non ci parla ? Che nemmeno la considera umanamente ?perché è questo che sostiene @_LDS_, attenzione il discorso di @_LDS_ e' molto ma molto chiaro



Fiamma..... 


banshee ha detto:


> *al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da @LDS che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.*
> 
> il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?
> 
> ...



pensavo di essere stata sufficientemente chiara! non condivido questi discorsi.

ma mi spiace, nello specifico del discorso sui requisiti,  scrivere "la cellulite mi fa schifo" e scrivere "se non hai una coppa B non puoi proprio esser presa in considerazione" è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> l'arancia non piace a nessuno.
> 
> oramai sei così e ti tiene così come sei.
> 
> ...




ad essere malignetti c'è da dire che le povere panzone volendo possono smettere con  la cioccolata e fare palestra ma libertà , ahimé alto 1.85 non potrà mai diventarlo


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> l'arancia non piace a nessuno.
> 
> oramai sei così e ti tiene così come sei.
> 
> ...


Ammazza come sei delicato e gentile...
Ti ringrazio per questo bellissimo post, ora la mia giornata inizia bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiamma.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quei discorsi sono predominanti 
ripeto anche tu avrai dei canoni estetici ( non so quali ) per cui parlando con che so amiche o altri diresti (forse) :ma io con uno ( faccio un esempio ) con la panza non ci starei mai perché mi fa schifo .
ok ma se tu dici che uno con la panza nemmeno ci stai a perder tempo a parlare perché non rientra nei tuoi canoni estetici dici una cosa ben precisa e molto più discriminante 3 questo concetto [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] lo ha scritto più volte


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

non si può negare, che il nostro periodo è completamente ossessionato dalla bellezza estetica. Creme, interventi, promesse, moda ... una vera armata che promette gioventù eterna ... E tanti saltano su questo treno, e tentano di raggiungere questo ideale così irraggiungibile ... 

Ma non c'è bellezza che tenga, difronte all'essere una bella persona ... 
Una costante che perdura da secoli ... e incitare i nostri figli a rendersene conto, è il nostro compito. 





sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> l'arancia non piace a nessuno.
> 
> oramai sei così e ti tiene così come sei.
> 
> ...


Il neretto è la mentalità di @_LDS_ 
lui sta dicendo a nicka non solo che se è chiatta non piace a lui ( cosa del tutto lecita) ma che non piace sicuramente a nessuno .. Questo è il discrimine è piuttosto grave 
poi per il resto per la sua professionalità ( almeno da come racconta ) chapeau ...ma sul giudizio che dà alle persone non ci siamo proprio e non ha attenutanti


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da @_LDS_ che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.
> 
> il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?
> 
> ...


La differenza sta nella preferenza per una donna. A lui non piace con poco seno non ha scritto che chi ha poco seno fa schifo e deve operarsi.
Lds sono giorni che parla di cesse, di gente che si strafoga di cioccolato e ch se sei grassa ti disgusta guardarti allo specchio. La cellulite non piace a nessuno nemmeno a me che ce l'ho ma pee la mia esperienza ho incontrato uomini che pur avendo notato la mia cellulite sono andati oltre forse perché oltre alla cellulite c'è di più. 
Non ho mai contestato quelli a cui piacciono le donne magre o con il fisico da modelle. Sono gusti. Contesto se quel che non piace a te lo cataloghi come schifo


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quei discorsi sono predominanti
> ripeto anche tu avrai dei canoni estetici ( non so quali ) per cui parlando con che so amiche o altri diresti (forse) :ma io con uno ( faccio un esempio ) con la panza non ci starei mai perché mi fa schifo .
> ok ma se tu dici che uno con la panza nemmeno ci stai a perder tempo a parlare perché non rientra nei tuoi canoni estetici dici una cosa ben precisa e molto più discriminante 3 questo concetto @_LDS_ lo ha scritto più volte


la pancetta mi piace 

la pensiamo diversamente su questa cosa  per me, dire che qualcuno non può esser preso in considerazione perché ha/non ha un determinato requisito è la medesima cosa, a prescindere dal requisito di cui si parli.

chiaro che se dico "la cellulite" colpisco 8 donne su 10, se dico "la coppa a" ne colpisco 2 su 10, ma questi sono fatti di lds...il requisito imprescindibile gli restringe nettamente il campo :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza sta nella preferenza per una donna. *A lui non piace con poco seno non ha scritto che chi ha poco seno fa schifo e deve operarsi.*
> Lds sono giorni che parla di cesse, di gente che si strafoga di cioccolato e ch se sei grassa ti disgusta guardarti allo specchio. La cellulite non piace a nessuno nemmeno a me che ce l'ho ma pee la mia esperienza ho incontrato uomini che pur avendo notato la mia cellulite sono andati oltre forse perché oltre alla cellulite c'è di più.
> Non ho mai contestato quelli a cui piacciono le donne magre o con il fisico da modelle. Sono gusti. Contesto se quel che non piace a te lo cataloghi come schifo


perplesso ha scritto che non puoi proprio esser presa in considerazione se non riempi una coppa B, non ha scritto " a me non piace il seno piccolo". 

sul resto dei discorsi di lds ho specificato più volte di essere in disaccordo..


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ammazza come sei delicato e gentile...
> Ti ringrazio per questo bellissimo post, ora la mia giornata inizia bene.


...ma lo posso dire o mi taccio?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da lui e va bene
> a me sta pure bene che @_LDS_ dica che non prende i considerazione quelle meno che bellissime ma quando dice che le altre sono cesse da un giudizio netto
> perplesso ha scritto che una coppa inferiore è un cesso ? Che non ci parla ? Che nemmeno la considera umanamente ?perché è questo che sostiene @_LDS_, attenzione il discorso di @_LDS_ e' molto ma molto chiaro


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> la pancetta mi piace
> 
> la pensiamo diversamente su questa cosa  per me, dire che qualcuno non può esser preso in considerazione perché ha/non ha un determinato requisito è la medesima cosa, a prescindere dal requisito di cui si parli.
> 
> chiaro che se dico "la cellulite" colpisco 8 donne su 10, se dico "la coppa a" ne colpisco 2 su 10, ma questi sono fatti di lds...il requisito imprescindibile gli restringe nettamente il campo :rotfl: :rotfl:


Allora credo che non riesco a spiegarmi a te anche se avessi una prima, perplesso ti inviterebbe a prendere un caffè al bar per fare due chiacchiere, [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] nel tempo ha ben spiegato che in un locale vicino ad una cessa nemmeno ci si siede accanto 
e non è la stessa cosa, credimi


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad essere malignetti c'è da dire che le povere panzone volendo possono smettere con  la cioccolata e fare palestra ma libertà , ahimé alto 1.85 non potrà mai diventarlo


E nemmeno sviluppare la parte di cervello che non si è sviluppata fino ad ora


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al netto di tutti i discorsi fatti da @_LDS_ che -come ho detto ieri - non condivido, ho un "però" anche oggi.
> 
> il mio però: se LDS dice che non gli piace la cellulite è uno scemo/superficiale e tutti gli epiteti coniati in questi giorni, poi arriva  Perplesso che scrive che non si può prescindere dalla misura della coppa e questo va bene. perché?
> 
> ...


Banshee, ho già fatto un discorso la settimana scorsa in merito all'opportunità di correggersi in certi pensieri e atteggiamenti.
Ma la strada più facile è quella della cacarella emotiva ed espressiva, senza grandi ragionamenti e mediazioni, ovvero dico quel che mi viene più facile.
Condivido anche le virgole del tuo post, ma a volte vale la pena di sorvolare.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che altri hanno scritto che preferiscono il culo così o cosa, preferiscono le rosse ma non hanno dato giudizi tranchant su chi non è così come fa [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION]
> per capirci [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] se fosse nato ai tempi di Sparta avrebbe buttato giù dalla montagna un sacco di gente :rotfl:
> spero di esser stata chiara


Ma preferire è una cosa e ci mancherebbe che una persona non avesse dei gusti...è il dire in maniera più o meno marcata che sono indegne le chiatte da una parte e le piatte dall'altra che risulta antipatico.


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora credo che non riesco a spiegarmi a te anche se avessi una prima, perplesso ti inviterebbe a prendere un caffè al bar per fare due chiacchiere, @_LDS_ *nel tempo ha ben spiegato* che in un locale vicino ad una cessa nemmeno ci si siede accanto
> e non è la stessa cosa, credimi


chiedo scusa io queste cose non le so  mi sono basata su ciò che ho letto in questi giorni..

comunque ho capito il tuo punto di vista e accetto e rispetto quello di tutte voi. per questo spero e credo che potrete accettare e rispettare anche il mio sentire e la mia opinione


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora credo che non riesco a spiegarmi a te anche se avessi una prima, perplesso ti inviterebbe a prendere un caffè al bar per fare due chiacchiere, @_LDS_ nel tempo ha ben spiegato che in un locale vicino ad una cessa nemmeno ci si siede accanto
> e non è la stessa cosa, credimi



Ciao

ne avevamo parlato e credo a riguardo si è fatto confusione. 
Entrambi non prenderebbero un café se il fine sarebbe una relazione sentimentale, 
perché i requisiti richiesti non sono soddisfacenti (mi sembra di stare all'asta delle mucche ...). 

Se si tratta di amicizia è un'altro discorso. Ma ciò non è stato preso in considerazione. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora credo che non riesco a spiegarmi a te anche se avessi una prima, perplesso ti inviterebbe a prendere un caffè al bar per fare due chiacchiere, [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] nel tempo ha ben spiegato che in un locale vicino ad una cessa nemmeno ci si siede accanto
> e non è la stessa cosa, credimi


Allora il non prendere in considerazione a cosa si riferisce?


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Banshee, ho già fatto un discorso la settimana scorsa in merito all'opportunità di correggersi in certi pensieri e atteggiamenti.
> Ma la strada più facile è quella della cacarella emotiva ed espressiva, senza grandi ragionamenti e mediazioni, ovvero dico quel che mi viene più facile.
> Condivido anche le virgole del tuo post, ma a volte vale la pena di sorvolare.


hai ragione  come sempre del resto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E nemmeno sviluppare la parte di cervello che non si è sviluppata fino ad ora


 non è l'unico


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perplesso ha scritto che non puoi proprio esser presa in considerazione se non riempi una coppa B, non ha scritto " a me non piace il seno piccolo".
> 
> sul resto dei discorsi di lds ho specificato più volte di essere in disaccordo..


Da lui non puoi essere presa in considerazione. O almeno io l'ho intesa così. Megkio che spieghi lui ;D
Che sei in disaccordo con il resto dei discorsi di Lds non ho dubbi per quel poco che ti conosco sei troppo intelligente per esserlo


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma preferire è una cosa e ci mancherebbe che una persona non avesse dei gusti..*.è il dire in maniera più o meno marcata che sono indegne le chiatte da una parte e le piatte dall'altra che risulta antipatico.*



grazie Nì per la tua capacità di sintesi.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è l'unico


Sicuramente. Infatti scarto senza andare oltre quando li incontro


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

ho parlato di altezza perché libertà si da un po' la zappa nei piedi quando s'infervora in questi discorsi superficiali di perfezione estetica secondo i quali lui , alto 1.70 da una modella non dovrebbe mai essere preso in considerazione


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma preferire è una cosa e ci mancherebbe che una persona non avesse dei gusti...è il dire in maniera più o meno marcata che sono indegne le chiatte da una parte e le piatte dall'altra che risulta antipatico.


Ma a me essere indegna ( chi lo ha scritto ?) per X o y frega meno di zero, se però X o y dice che io sono indegna per chiunque gli do uno stop 
continuo a  non spiegarmi bene, evidentemente oppure c'è dell'altro ... Magari leggendo ci arrivo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> chiedo scusa io queste cose non le so  mi sono basata su ciò che ho letto in questi giorni..
> 
> comunque ho capito il tuo punto di vista e accetto e rispetto quello di tutte voi. per questo spero e credo che potrete accettare e rispettare anche il mio sentire e la mia opinione


Certo che accetto il tuo punto di vista, ci mancherebbe 
ho solo  espresso il mio


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ne avevamo parlato e credo a riguardo si è fatto confusione.
> Entrambi non prenderebbero un café se il fine sarebbe una relazione sentimentale,
> ...


No [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] racconto' di un episodio in un locale ben chiaro e quella cessa alla quale si riferiva era solo una seduta lì a farsi gli affari suoi  ma era comunque non umanamente considerabile


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho parlato di altezza perché libertà si da un po' la zappa nei piedi quando s'infervora in questi discorsi superficiali di perfezione estetica secondo i quali lui , alto 1.70 da una modella non dovrebbe mai essere preso in considerazione


Ma adesso ti dirà che è talmente interessante che le modelle passano sopra a questa sua caratteristica. 
Il che rende queste donne un attimo più intelligenti di quello che mostra essere lui con tutti i paletti che mette.
Se davvero tutti gli uomini ragionassero così come lui io mi sarei dovuta eliminare a 12 anni.
E sentire che gente normale (oh, la cellulite non solo è una malattia, ma colpisce davvero la quasi totalità delle donne) non è degna nemmeno della compagnia di LDS a un caffè è deprimente.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma a me essere indegna ( chi lo ha scritto ?) per X o y frega meno di zero, se però X o y dice che io sono indegna per chiunque gli do uno stop
> continuo a  non spiegarmi bene, evidentemente oppure c'è dell'altro ... Magari leggendo ci arrivo


Nessuno ha scritto dell'indegnitudine, ma è quello che passa a leggere certe cose...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No @_LDS_ racconto' di un episodio in un locale ben chiaro e quella cessa alla quale si riferiva era solo una seduta lì a farsi gli affari suoi  ma era comunque non umanamente considerabile



Ciao

che LDS va oltre, è un'altro discorso. 
La base, però, è la stessa ... e su quel livello mi sto pronunciando. 
Non so, se riesco a spiegarmi ... 


sienne


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che LDS va oltre, è un'altro discorso.
> La base, però, è la stessa ... e su quel livello mi sto pronunciando.
> ...


sì, perfettamente sienne :up: la penso come te..


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma preferire è una cosa e ci mancherebbe che una persona non avesse dei gusti...è il dire in maniera più o meno marcata che sono indegne le chiatte da una parte e le piatte dall'altra che risulta antipatico.


Sicuramente hai ragione. Ma mentre uno generalizza l'altro a mio avviso soggettivizza (esiste?)
Tanto che alla sua frase io ho fatto la battuta su di me non leggendolo offensivo esattamente come quando molti utenti parlano delle donne magre/magrissime o con la seconda di seno. 
 Trovo offensivo dire a te che non piacerai a nessuno (cosa che ovviamente è una cagata colossale)


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora il non prendere in considerazione a cosa si riferisce?


Di chi? [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] non prende in considerazione di parlare con te se non sei come dice lui. 
Dico lo ha detto talmente tante volte che non capisce come altri ragazzi escano con ragazze cesse ( secondo la sua idea) uscire non significa avere una relazione e nemmeno pensare di averla 
almeno per come l'ho letto io se [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esce con una compagnia di persone e tra quelle ci sono cesse e bellissime, lui alle prime manco chiede come si chiamano


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perplesso ha scritto che non puoi proprio esser presa in considerazione se non riempi una coppa B, non ha scritto " a me non piace il seno piccolo".
> 
> sul resto dei discorsi di lds ho specificato più volte di essere in disaccordo..


non puoi essere presa in considerazione da me.  e sì è un discrimine.   perchè tutti discriminiamo. e oguno di noi ricerca caratteristiche che attraggono e prova repulsione per altre cose.

tu ad esempio hai scritto che non ti piace l'uomo depilato.   è un tuo discrimine.   ed è giusto e naturale che tu ne abbia.

sono 4 anni che sono qui e sono 4 anni che scrivo che sì a me piace la donna col seno importante e che no, avrei difficoltà con una donna con un seno piccolo o inesistente.    e ho anche scritto varie volte che è un mio limite, perchè sicuramente ci sono donne con poco seno che sessualmente saranno strepitose.   

solo che a me non stimolano.    come hanno sottolineato Fiamma e Farfalla, mica penso che se una è piatta, non troverà mai un uomo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che LDS va oltre, è un'altro discorso.
> La base, però, è la stessa ... e su quel livello mi sto pronunciando.
> ...


Ma è l"oltre che è discriminante perché ti spiega che tu non solo non sei di suo gradimento ma che non lo sei per nessuno 
ma porco zio ... Parlo arabo stamattina


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è l"oltre che è discriminante perché ti spiega che tu non solo non sei di suo gradimento ma che non lo sei per nessuno
> ma porco zio ... Parlo arabo stamattina


Anche io 
Ma poi diventa la difesa di [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] e non l'attacco a un modo di pensare quindi mi ritiro dalla discussione.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non puoi essere presa in considerazione da me.  e sì è un discrimine.   perchè tutti discriminiamo. e oguno di noi ricerca caratteristiche che attraggono e prova repulsione per altre cose.
> 
> tu ad esempio hai scritto che non ti piace l'uomo depilato.   è un tuo discrimine.   ed è giusto e naturale che tu ne abbia.
> 
> ...


Invece se io sono chiatta per [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] manco il cane mi guarda :rotfl:
beata gioventù :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Mai con...
depilati - cesse - cellulitiche - basse - grasse - magre...
Questo thread sta diventando un elenco di paletti.
Noto che ognuno di noi ne ha messo qualcuno.
Mi interrogherei più che altro sul bisogno di introdurli.
Io non ho paletti: ho gusti, alcune caratteristiche femminili mi attraggono più di altre.
Ma ciò non mi fa pensare che altre caratteristiche possano mettere in ombra quelle che non mi piacciono e modificare il mio modo di vedere.
Ho detto che mi piacciono le rosse perché mia moglie lo è.
Perché è il mio modello femminile da anni.
Ma solo per questo.
Non è che proiettiamo tutti il desiderio della persona amata?
O di qualcuna che ci è rimasta particolarmente nel cuore?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io
> Ma poi diventa la difesa di @_perplesso_ e non l'attacco a un modo di pensare quindi mi ritiro dalla discussione.


Ah beh se è una questione di attaccare o difendere la persona e non l'idea di ciò che piace o meno mi ritiro pure io


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non puoi essere presa in considerazione da me.  e sì è un discrimine.   perchè tutti discriminiamo. e oguno di noi ricerca caratteristiche che attraggono e prova repulsione per altre cose.
> 
> tu ad esempio hai scritto che non ti piace l'uomo depilato.   è un tuo discrimine.   ed è giusto e naturale che tu ne abbia.
> 
> ...


se hai letto i miei post, avrai sicuramente capito che non è necessario sottolineare che anche io discrimino  in quanto ho specificato a più riprese che a me i "criteri imprescindibili" di ognuno non toccano, che credo li abbiano *tutti*, che credo che la maggior parte delle persone non li dicano, ed infine che [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] sia semplicemente una persona a cui non frega nulla di esser diplomatica ed accomodante su un forum.

personalmente non credo affatto che sia un tuo limite. è un tuo gusto. infatti quello che fatico a capire è perché infastidisce LDS nel dire "chiatta no" e non infastidisce "piatta no". 

per dire, io non sono "maggiorata" ma allo stesso tempo non sono una modella 20enne uscita da Victoria's Secret. eppure non mi sento toccata da nessuna delle vostre affermazioni!


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io
> Ma poi diventa la difesa di @_perplesso_ e non l'attacco a un modo di pensare quindi mi ritiro dalla discussione.


il discorso l'ho introdotto io e non ho alcuna intenzione di attaccare/difendere nessuno, cosa che in due anni di forum non credo di aver mai fatto, tra l'altro.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mai con...
> depilati - cesse - cellulitiche - basse - grasse - magre...
> Questo thread sta diventando un elenco di paletti.
> Noto che ognuno di noi ne ha messo qualcuno.
> ...


non è un bisogno, è che è naturale che ognuno di noi sia attratto da certe caratteristiche e non lo sia da altre. 

ed + vero che la prima volta che incontriamo una donna (ma suppongo che il ragionamento si possa fare anche a parti invertite) la prima cosa che notiamo è l'aspetto, perchè ancora non abbiamo avuto il tempo di conoscerla.

boh mi pare che si stia discorrendo dell'ovvio.  così come non mi sorprende il fatto che LDS generalizzi.

perchè lui è classista d'animo e gli viene naturale.    lui starebbe benissimo nel sistema castale indiano.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mai con...
> depilati - cesse - cellulitiche - basse - grasse - magre...
> Questo thread sta diventando un elenco di paletti.
> Noto che ognuno di noi ne ha messo qualcuno.
> ...


io non mi sono ancora espressa: mai con uno stupido


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Diciamo che i gradimento e i discrimini sul mondo femminile da parte di LDS sono eccessivamente vissuti sulla pelle di qualche utentessa.. 

Come se io sentissi qualcuna che scrive che un uomo che non è biondo e alto almeno 180 cm, e non ha un cazzo di almeno 22 cm non esiste come maschio... 

E mi sentissi "ferito" come maschio che è del tutto privo di quei requisiti


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se hai letto i miei post, avrai sicuramente capito che non è necessario sottolineare che anche io discrimino  in quanto ho specificato a più riprese che a me i "criteri imprescindibili" di ognuno non toccano, che credo li abbiano *tutti*, che credo che la maggior parte delle persone non li dicano, ed infine che @_LDS_ sia semplicemente una persona a cui non frega nulla di esser diplomatica ed accomodante su un forum.
> 
> personalmente non credo affatto che sia un tuo limite. è un tuo gusto. infatti quello che fatico a capire è perché infastidisce LDS nel dire "chiatta no" e non infastidisce "piatta no".
> 
> per dire, io non sono "maggiorata" ma allo stesso tempo non sono una modella 20enne uscita da Victoria's Secret. eppure non mi sento toccata da nessuna delle vostre affermazioni!


Ma nemmeno io mi sento toccata 
da [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] poi :rotfl:non scherziamo 


per me l' [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] pensiero nella valutazione del genere umano è molto fallace, punto


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perplesso ha scritto che non puoi proprio esser presa in considerazione se non riempi una coppa B, non ha scritto " a me non piace il seno piccolo".
> 
> sul resto dei discorsi di lds ho specificato più volte di essere in disaccordo..


Ban,

ti rispondo io (non ho ancora letto le pagine che seguono), visto che il discorso sulla "coppa" è partito con me. Ed era un discorso in tono scherzoso, un po' provocatorio da parte mia se vogliamo, che ho detto di non avere speranze . Nella risposta ho percepito tutto fuorché quel senso di "esclusione" per cui se non hai la coppa B non sei considerabile da nessuno. Perplesso ha solo detto che PER LUI è requisito imprescindibile. Cosa ben diversa dal dire che se non hai la coppa B sei un cesso per chiunque. Ognuno ha i suoi requisiti, ci mancherebbe . L'importante è non pensare che quel che non piace a te non debba piacere e punto. Perché appunto di piacere si parla, e non già di bellezza.


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che i gradimento e i discrimini sul mondo femminile da parte di LDS sono eccessivamente vissuti sulla pelle di qualche utentessa..
> 
> *Come se io sentissi qualcuna che scrive che un uomo che non è biondo e alto almeno 180 cm, e non ha un cazzo di almeno 22 cm non esiste come maschio...
> *
> E mi sentissi "ferito" come maschio che è del tutto privo di quei requisiti


Ti adoro


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se hai letto i miei post, avrai sicuramente capito che non è necessario sottolineare che anche io discrimino  in quanto ho specificato a più riprese che a me i "criteri imprescindibili" di ognuno non toccano, che credo li abbiano *tutti*, che credo che la maggior parte delle persone non li dicano, ed infine che @_LDS_ sia semplicemente una persona a cui non frega nulla di esser diplomatica ed accomodante su un forum.
> 
> personalmente non credo affatto che sia un tuo limite. è un tuo gusto. infatti quello che fatico a capire è perché infastidisce LDS nel dire "chiatta no" e non infastidisce "piatta no".
> 
> per dire, io non sono "maggiorata" ma allo stesso tempo non sono una modella 20enne uscita da Victoria's Secret. eppure non mi sento toccata da nessuna delle vostre affermazioni!


quello che infastidisce di LDS è la generalizzazione.    

io dico che a me le piatte non piacciono, come non mi piacciono quelle modelle o starlette televisive cui puoi contare le costole eppure hanno ste mongolfiere davanti, chiaramente opera di chirurgo plastico.

Danny ama le donne coi capelli rossi, altri hanno detto che la prima cosa che guardano è il culo.   Solo che io, Danny e gli altri si esprimono nostre preferenze senza pretese di universalità.


LDS si pone dichiaratamente come metro di riferimento e dice in modo chiaro che quello che non piace a lui non dovrebbe piacere a nessuno e se qualcuno si prende una chiatta è perchè è un disperato che non può "permettersi" altro che una chiatta.

e per quanto sia urticante da leggere,  è persino coerente.   perchè LDS è un classista nato, lui ha sempre classificato e distinto le persone in base a criteri molto materiali.   basta che ripensi a quello che ha scritto l'altro giorno sull'istruzione e le scuole private.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non mi sono ancora espressa: mai con uno stupido


Questo credo non trovi opposizione in alcuno.


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ban,
> 
> ti rispondo io (non ho ancora letto le pagine che seguono), visto che il discorso sulla "coppa" è partito con me. Ed era un discorso in tono scherzoso, un po' provocatorio da parte mia se vogliamo, che ho detto di non avere speranze . Nella risposta ho percepito tutto fuorché quel senso di "esclusione" per cui se non hai la coppa B non sei considerabile da nessuno. Perplesso ha solo detto che PER LUI è requisito imprescindibile. Cosa ben diversa dal dire che se non hai la coppa B sei un cesso per chiunque. Ognuno ha i suoi requisiti, ci mancherebbe . *L'importante è non pensare che quel che non piace a te non debba piacere e punto.* Perché appunto di piacere si parla, e non già di bellezza.


ma...io non capisco una cosa invece..

lds vuole dire che le chiatte con cellulite non trovano un uomo? e lo dicesse. la realtà è un'altra! e lo sappiamo tutti molto bene. i suoi paletti e i suoi diktat così rigidi rendono la "conquista" più difficile a lui, mica a noi 

non so se mi spiego..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che i gradimento e i discrimini sul mondo femminile da parte di LDS sono eccessivamente vissuti sulla pelle di qualche utentessa..
> 
> Come se io sentissi qualcuna che scrive che un uomo che non è biondo e alto almeno 180 cm, e non ha un cazzo di almeno 22 cm non esiste come maschio...
> 
> E mi sentissi "ferito" come maschio che è del tutto privo di quei requisiti


Non e' che stai tentando di descrivere [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di chi? [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] non prende in considerazione di parlare con te se non sei come dice lui.
> Dico lo ha detto talmente tante volte che non capisce come altri ragazzi escano con ragazze cesse ( secondo la sua idea) uscire non significa avere una relazione e nemmeno pensare di averla
> almeno per come l'ho letto io se [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esce con una compagnia di persone e tra quelle ci sono cesse e bellissime, lui alle prime manco chiede come si chiamano


Di perplesso


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma...io non capisco una cosa invece..
> 
> lds vuole dire che le chiatte con cellulite non trovano un uomo? e lo dicesse. la realtà è un'altra! e lo sappiamo tutti molto bene. i suoi paletti *e i suoi diktat così rigidi rendono la "conquista" più difficile a lui, mica a noi *
> 
> non so se mi spiego..



Ma infatti io la penso proprio così. L'importante - ripeto - è non fare dei propri gusti delle generalizzazioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma...io non capisco una cosa invece..
> 
> lds vuole dire che le chiatte con cellulite non trovano un uomo? e lo dicesse. la realtà è un'altra! e lo sappiamo tutti molto bene. i suoi paletti e i suoi diktat così rigidi rendono la "conquista" più difficile a lui, mica a noi
> 
> non so se mi spiego..


Certo che ti spieghi 
infatti [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] lo si prende anche abbastanza in giro proprio per queste sue estremizzazioni che prevedo con la maturità riuscirà a smussare


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che infastidisce di LDS è la generalizzazione.
> 
> io dico che a me le piatte non piacciono, come non mi piacciono quelle modelle o starlette televisive cui puoi contare le costole eppure hanno ste mongolfiere davanti, chiaramente opera di chirurgo plastico.
> 
> ...


Sì, è questo.


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che i gradimento e i discrimini sul mondo femminile da parte di LDS sono eccessivamente vissuti sulla pelle di qualche utentessa..
> 
> Come se io sentissi qualcuna che scrive che un uomo che non è biondo e alto almeno 180 cm, e non ha un cazzo di almeno 22 cm non esiste come maschio...
> 
> E mi sentissi "ferito" come maschio che è del tutto privo di quei requisiti


infatti. 

nelsenso: se tu scrivessi (ipotesi) "aborro la pelle chiara, le lentiggini ei capelli lisci, bleah! mai con una così" a me non importerebbe. puravendo i tre requisiti da te citati, io non lo vivrei come un attaccopersonale. se a te non piacciono, non piacciono. puoi pure dire "ma come cazzo fa a piacere una con le lentiggini bleah sembra malata di spruzzolosi (cit Harry Potter ) ma.. a me che mi frega? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che ti spieghi
> infatti [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] lo si prende anche abbastanza in giro proprio per queste sue estremizzazioni che prevedo con la maturità riuscirà a smussare


Un uomo a 30 anni dovrebbe essere sufficientemente maturo...


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questo credo non trovi opposizione in alcuno.


Più che altro per nostro amor proprio. Nessuno ammetterebbe volentieri di intendersi con uno stupido


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Di perplesso


Perplesso credo, ma sarà lui a dirlo magari, che prenderebbe un caffè e farebbe due chiacchiere con chiunque qui dentro anche se la coppa ( non mi ricordo quale ) non fosse di suo gradimento 
LDS ... Dubito 
comunqje attendo che LDS si esprima magari mi invita a cena nonostante ho superato i 40 
Nel caso [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] vino come si deve, mi affido alla tua professionalità


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Di perplesso


Perplesso credo, ma sarà lui a dirlo magari, che prenderebbe un caffè e farebbe due chiacchiere con chiunque qui dentro anche se la coppa ( non mi ricordo quale ) non fosse di suo gradimento 
LDS ... Dubito 
comunqje attendo che LDS si esprima magari mi invita a cena nonostante ho superato i 40 
Nel caso [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] vino come si deve, mi affido alla tua professionalità


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti.
> 
> nelsenso: se tu scrivessi (ipotesi) "aborro la pelle chiara, le lentiggini ei capelli lisci, bleah! mai con una così" a me non importerebbe. puravendo i tre requisiti da te citati, io non lo vivrei come un attaccopersonale. se a te non piacciono, non piacciono. puoi pure dire "ma come cazzo fa a piacere una con le lentiggini bleah sembra malata di spruzzolosi (cit Harry Potter ) ma.. a me che mi frega? :rotfl:


Eh però è anche vero che a me LDS dice che piaccio a uno per pura botta di culo, che dovrei solo che ringraziare che mi si pigli e senz'altro quelli che nella mia vita si sono abbassati al mio livello sono dei cessi pari requisiti... :rotfl:
Il che non è del tutto vero, ma che lo pensi pure!! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti adoro


ma no, je suis 56 kg per 1,73 taglia 40 barra 42 piede 38 seno 3° misura 
....un solito piccolissimo problema : carampanissima


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh però è anche vero che a me LDS dice che piaccio a uno per pura botta di culo, che dovrei solo che ringraziare che mi si pigli e senz'altro quelli che nella mia vita si sono abbassati al mio livello sono dei cessi pari requisiti... :rotfl:
> Il che non è del tutto vero, ma che lo pensi pure!! :rotfl:


ma non è vero no, lui lo pensa ed il problema è squisitamente il suo. i paletti rigidi sono roba che limita lui...non noi

infatti tu lo pigli amabilmente per i fondelli  e non aggiungo altro


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

Comunque se ho imparato qualcosa fino ad oggi e mai dire mai....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un uomo a 30 anni dovrebbe essere sufficientemente maturo...


Vero ma credo che si sia così tanto concentrato sui suoi obiettivi professionali che deve aver perso di vista altro 
peraltro probabile che l'ambiente che frequenta sempre per motivi professionali non aiuti a vedere una prospettiva diversa 
perché il discrimine di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] non è solo sui canoni estetici che per lui devono essere unici ( secondo i suoi diktat) e universali ma leggendolo ho anche percepito un buon discrimine nella scala sociale ed economica 
se fai il coltivatore di patate sei un fallito e questo è quello che cerco di dire che la sua è una mentalità pericolosa per lui mica per gli altri, gli altri semmai lo prendono ampiamente per il culo e non è certo piacevole


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un uomo a 30 anni dovrebbe essere sufficientemente maturo...


Vero ma credo che si sia così tanto concentrato sui suoi obiettivi professionali che deve aver perso di vista altro 
peraltro probabile che l'ambiente che frequenta sempre per motivi professionali non aiuti a vedere una prospettiva diversa 
perché il discrimine di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] non è solo sui canoni estetici che per lui devono essere unici ( secondo i suoi diktat) e universali ma leggendolo ho anche percepito un buon discrimine nella scala sociale ed economica 
se fai il coltivatore di patate sei un fallito e questo è quello che cerco di dire che la sua è una mentalità pericolosa per lui mica per gli altri, gli altri semmai lo prendono ampiamente per il culo e non è certo piacevole


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, je suis 56 kg per 1,73 taglia 40 barra 42 piede 38 seno 3° misura
> ....un solito piccolissimo problema : carampanissima


Ehm... lo dicevo a Skorpio 

Comunque guà..... lovvo pur'attè


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao sienne... come scrivevo più su ad Eratò, a me non interessano le "condizioni imprescindibili" di nessuno. nel senso, se arriva @_Ross_ (ciao amico mio te metto in mezzo ) che dice "per me se non hai la caviglia sottile (esempio) sei un cesso" non mi interessa, è suo gusto!
> 
> però se si critica LDS per "la cellulite fa schifo" allora bisogna criticare anche altre asserzioni analoghe anche se su caratteristiche diverse :up: la famosa obiettività!



Amica che mi tira in mezzo... 

Mi pare di aver capito che qui si cerchi di non considerare che un 'bello assoluto' esiste eccome. 

Ovviamente non si deve estremizzare il concetto...però ammettere che se non c'è cellulite è meglio non mi pare sconvolgente. Voglio dire che se una è figa lo è punto è basta.

Se vedo un bel tipo al massimo dico 'beato lui'! A me che sia il più gaggio del quartiere sposta qualcosa?

Poi ognuno di noi ha tolleranze o preferenze differenti : [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] con onestà ci dice che è particolarmente esigente e fissa con chiarezza i suoi canoni. Bisogna dire che sia un imbecille per questo? 

Io dico di no.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non è vero no, lui lo pensa ed il problema è squisitamente il suo. i paletti rigidi sono roba che limita lui...non noi
> 
> infatti tu lo pigli amabilmente per i fondelli  e non aggiungo altro


Vieni in chiesa con me a ringraziare che ogni tanto ci hanno degnato di uno sguardo pur non essendo ultramodelle?! 
Vengo a fare il giro delle chiese a Roma!!! 
Mi metto pure la veletta per coprire il mio brutto muso!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Amica che mi tira in mezzo...
> 
> Mi pare di aver capito che qui si cerchi di non considerare che un 'bello assoluto' esiste eccome.
> 
> ...


È un imbecille uno che dice a me che devo solo ringraziare che qualcuno mi si sia pigliato, per pena e perché ugualmente cesso.
Qui non si discute di gusti, che sono assolutamente leciti e sfido chiunque a non averne.


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Giugno 2016)

*Io dico*

Mai con una che mi ha dato il due di picche.
Lo so, ho pregiudizi.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Mai con una che mi ha dato il due di picche.
> Lo so, ho pregiudizi.


:up:
La migliore tra tutte.
Ti quoto ampiamente.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Mai con una che mi ha dato il due di picche.
> Lo so, ho pregiudizi.


Possiamo rimediare se ti impegni...

...


...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Mai con una che mi ha dato il due di picche.
> Lo so, ho pregiudizi.



Ciao

beh ... certo. 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (21 Giugno 2016)

rispondo in modo generico.
Capisco che in gioventù attragga di più una bella ragazza ma ci facciamo una domanda , siamo all'altezza della stessa?
Perchè mi pongo questo quesito il fatto che noi non ci vediamo e non possiamo capire a chi piaciamo quindi la differenza la fa la conoscenza della persona con tutte le sue problematiche ed anche le nostre , questo per dire che ognuno ha i suoi parametri del piacere e quindi non generalizziamo.
Altra cosa che mi colpisce provate ha guardarvi intorno quando siete in mezzo alla gente siamo una moltitudine di alti, bassi ,magri, grassi, con pancia ,belli ,brutti e via di seguito poi osservate le coppie non dico tanto anziane , ma giovanili trovate che siano tutti adoni ?
Sapete quando accompagno la mia signora a scegliere qualche capo di abbigliamento mi chiede come gli sta e se gli cade a piombo o tira da qualche parte e io ha chiedergli ma tu come te lo vedi, perchè gli dico sempre che le taglie sono standard e possono variere dalla ditta che li confezionano  e poi gli faccio notare le altre donne e ce ne fosse una eguale all'altra.
Morale della favola " non è bello quel che è bello ma ciò che piace ":up:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

comunque sia. Lo trovo di una tristezza assoluta, mettere dei paletti fisici ...
È una cosa che proprio non riesco a cogliere e per me è solo segno di povertà d'animo. 
È l'insieme che rende una persona attraente, bella, luminosa e unica ... 
Pancetta, seno piatto e che ne so io che sia ... 

Il contrario mi ricorda troppo lo spezzatino ... come essere dal macellaio ... 

Ridurre una persona alla grandezza di coppa, o ad un certo modello di bellezza ... mah ... 
non vedo differenze ... 

sienne


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> rispondo in modo generico.
> Capisco che in gioventù attragga di più una bella ragazza ma ci facciamo una domanda , siamo all'altezza della stessa?
> Perchè mi pongo questo quesito il fatto che noi non ci vediamo e non possiamo capire a chi piaciamo quindi la differenza la fa la conoscenza della persona con tutte le sue problematiche ed anche le nostre , questo per dire che ognuno ha i suoi parametri del piacere e quindi non generalizziamo.
> Altra cosa che mi colpisce provate ha guardarvi intorno quando siete in mezzo alla gente siamo una moltitudine di alti, bassi ,magri, grassi, con pancia ,belli ,brutti e via di seguito poi osservate le coppie non dico tanto anziane , ma giovanili trovate che siano tutti adoni ?
> ...


Io credo che, se cresci insieme ad una persona, porti avanti un progetto di vita che.... dura, quella vita.... bé, finisci con l'accettare anche di trovarti una taglia 50 accanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perplesso credo, ma sarà lui a dirlo magari, che prenderebbe un caffè e farebbe due chiacchiere con chiunque qui dentro anche se la coppa ( non mi ricordo quale ) non fosse di suo gradimento
> LDS ... Dubito
> comunqje attendo che LDS si esprima magari mi invita a cena nonostante ho superato i 40
> Nel caso [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] vino come si deve, mi affido alla tua professionalità


Non hai risposto.
Invero non dovevo chiederlo a te, ma l'ho fatto perché ti vedevo ben sul pezzo nella difesa di perplesso.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il discorso l'ho introdotto io e non ho alcuna intenzione di attaccare/difendere nessuno, cosa che in due anni di forum non credo di aver mai fatto, tra l'altro.


che tu non stessi attaccando mi era chiarissimo
Sono io che sembra che sono entrata in difesa 
Era una critica a me non a te 
Il tuo intendo mi è chiaro, abbiamo interpretato la cosa in maniera diversa


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*

La banalità mica sta nella coppa 2 o nel giro vita 70...
La banalità sta nel definire paletti fisici fuori dai quali una donna non è "femmina"... E come tale possibilmente interessante,intrigante, desiderabile...
Meritevole di conoscenza e approfondimento..

Qualifica chi questi paletti li ha

E vale anche al femminile, peraltro


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che i gradimento e i discrimini sul mondo femminile da parte di LDS sono eccessivamente vissuti sulla pelle di qualche utentessa..
> 
> Come se io sentissi qualcuna che scrive che un uomo che non è biondo e alto almeno 180 cm, e non ha un cazzo di almeno 22 cm non esiste come maschio...
> 
> E mi sentissi "ferito" come maschio che è del tutto privo di quei requisiti


guarda parlo per me che sono l'esatto esempio di quello che LDs non vuole
Mi sento offesa zero, anche perchè manco se mi pagassero andrei con un uomo così, quindi certi "giudizi" mi lasciano indifferenti
Il tentativo è di fargli capire che ha delle idee che possono essere condivisibili se non generalizzate ma quando uno non ce la fa, non ce la fa


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vieni in chiesa con me a ringraziare che ogni tanto ci hanno degnato di uno sguardo pur non essendo ultramodelle?!
> Vengo a fare il giro delle chiese a Roma!!!
> Mi metto pure la veletta per coprire il mio brutto muso!!


E ogni tanto ci hanno degnato anche di qualcosa di diverso di uno sguardo:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> guarda parlo per me che sono l'esatto esempio di quello che LDs non vuole
> Mi sento offesa zero, anche perchè manco se mi pagassero andrei con un uomo così, quindi certi "giudizi" mi lasciano indifferenti
> Il tentativo è di fargli capire che ha delle idee che possono essere condivisibili se non generalizzate ma quando uno non ce la fa, non ce la fa


Spiegagli che non lo prendereesti mai in considerazione anche tu fossi il prototipo di donna ideale x lui...

Poiché tu non rappresenti questo prototipo, lui capirà che i suoi paletti ti offendono come femmina...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Spiegagli che non lo prendereesti mai in considerazione anche tu fossi il prototipo di donna ideale x lui...
> 
> Poiché tu non rappresenti questo prototipo, lui capirà che i suoi paletti ti offendono come femmina...


Troppo faticoso da spiegare


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non hai risposto.
> Invero non dovevo chiederlo a te, *ma l'ho fatto perché ti vedevo ben sul pezzo nella difesa di perplesso*.


Non trovo discriminante perplesso come non trovo discriminate oscuro quando parla di culi e come devono essere per piacergli, come non trovo discriminante nessuno che da un suo giudizio personale su ciò che piace o meno
trovo discriminante se un ragazzo dice che chi coltiva patate è uno sfigato, chi va a vendere al mercato èsfigato, chi non ha certi canoni estetici non può piacere a nessuno e di grazia se trova uno che la/lo degna di attenzioni di qualsiasi natura esse siano 
e la trovo discriminate perché è una mentalità gretta che si estende ad un modo di vivere la vita e i rapporti personali secondo me pericoloso per chi lo attua
io esprimo un'opinione su quello che ho scritto ora ora, se lo avesse scritto [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] o [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] o [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] avrei agito nello stesso modo perché [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] ha una mentalità  estrema che spero correva nel tempo, e parlo come se fossi una madre 
a questo punto, però, mi chiedo se a scrivere fosse stato qualcun altro invece che perplesso avrei letto certi giudizi e me lo chiedo proprio per il tuo neretto 
la domanda la rivolgo a tutti coloro che hanno partecipato 
l'obiettivo era il contenuto o chi ha espresso il parere personale ? Perché se è una questione personale invito chiunque a chiarirsi in separata sede con perplesso 
già detto che non sono capro espiatorio di nessuno qui dentro ? Se non l'ho scritto tenetelo bene a mente che ora l'ho fatto 
ora mi assento lieta di rispondere ad eventuali altri quesiti, ciao 
abbiate pazienza ma sono una che va dritta al punto e  sono il tutor di nessuno anche se so di essere molto saggia


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Per inciso non alrrezzo perplesso quando si parla di migranti e politica e certe sue affermazioni su chi è diverso da noi ma lui lo sa benissimo, nonostante ciò non mi sembra mi abbia mai discriminato


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ogni tanto ci hanno degnato anche di qualcosa di diverso di uno sguardo:rotfl:


Mi sento in colpa... Poveracci... Chissà che tedio... Che sforzo!! Andare con creature immonde cellulitiche...e magari hanno pure goduto!!! Sarà stato fisiologico, sicuramente...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Troppo faticoso da spiegare


E allora non capirà.. 

Bisogna anche capire con che tipi di cervelli si ha a che fare, prima di spiegare


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda parlo per me che sono l'esatto esempio di quello che LDs non vuole
> Mi sento offesa zero, anche perchè manco se mi pagassero andrei con un uomo così, quindi certi "giudizi" mi lasciano indifferenti
> Il tentativo è di fargli capire che ha delle idee che possono essere condivisibili se non generalizzate ma quando uno non ce la fa, non ce la fa


Io ad esempio non vedo la connessione tra non scopare con una "cessa" e non rivolgerle la parola. E' questo (e solo questo) che mi urta: il disprezzo. E non lo salva il fatto che lo dica senza peli sulla lingua. Che sennò siam tutti buoni ad essere stronzi, che tanto siam sinceri e parliamo a cotiche e fagioli. E peraltro mi chiedo: "ma perché, cazzo... tu vuoi scopare con tutte quelle a cui rivolgi parola, visto che alle altre manco parli? Ammazza.... altro che intelligenza al primo posto 

Però non mi sento di stigmatizzare nessuno.... che al massimo è sempre lui che ci perde 


A me non scandalizza affatto invece che dica che non je la fa, e non je la vuole fare, con una che non corrisponde ai suoi personali canoni estetici..... de gustibus!


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora non capirà..
> 
> Bisogna anche capire con che tipi di cervelli si ha a che fare, prima di spiegare



Ciao

lui sta rinchiuso nel suo mando, e crede che quel mondo sia valido per tutti. 
Come la 14enne che crede, che ora tutto il mondo sa, che si è lasciata con il suo ragazzo. 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm... lo dicevo a Skorpio
> 
> Comunque guà..... lovvo pur'attè


.aspetta, avevo capito che adoravi lui....rispondevo in merito al rodimento:singleeye:


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Non trovo discriminante perplesso come non trovo discriminate oscuro quando parla di culi e come devono essere per piacergli, come non trovo discriminante nessuno che da un suo giudizio personale su ciò che piace o meno*
> trovo discriminante se un ragazzo dice che chi coltiva patate è uno sfigato, chi va a vendere al mercato èsfigato, chi non ha certi canoni estetici non può piacere a nessuno e di grazia se trova uno che la/lo degna di attenzioni di qualsiasi natura esse siano
> e la trovo discriminate perché è una mentalità gretta che si estende ad un modo di vivere la vita e i rapporti personali secondo me pericoloso per chi lo attua
> io esprimo un'opinione su quello che ho scritto ora ora, se lo avesse scritto @_oscuro_ o @_danny_ o @_marietto_ avrei agito nello stesso modo perché @_LDS_ ha una mentalità  estrema che spero correva nel tempo, e parlo come se fossi una madre
> ...


perdonami se puntualizzo, ma Claudio ha scritto in tutte le salse che adora i bei culi etc etc ma io non ho mai letto che "se non ha il culo alto sodo e rotondo faccio fatica pure a farmelo alzare" o "se non hai almeno il culo alto non puoi proprio essere presa in considerazione". 

sul neretto, per quanto mi riguarda assolutamente sì. se leggerò commenti del siffatto tipo scritti da qualsiasi altro utente, lo farò sicuramente presente 

e comunque, se posso permettermi... il post l'ho scritto io, e una serie di utenti hanno scritto che la pensano così, perchè deve diventare "un attacco a Perplesso?"

allora giro la questione: si può scrivere su questo forum o, meglio, si può far notare quando Perplesso dice qualcosa che non si condivide o diventa un attacco all'amministratore?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sento in colpa... Poveracci... Chissà che tedio... Che sforzo!! Andare con creature immonde cellulitiche...e magari hanno pure goduto!!! Sarà stato fisiologico, sicuramente...


Persone malate


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Persone malate


Oddio...i miei non sono molto col registro a posto... :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non trovo discriminante perplesso come non trovo discriminate oscuro quando parla di culi e come devono essere per piacergli, come non trovo discriminante nessuno che da un suo giudizio personale su ciò che piace o meno
> trovo discriminante se un ragazzo dice che chi coltiva patate è uno sfigato, chi va a vendere al mercato èsfigato, chi non ha certi canoni estetici non può piacere a nessuno e di grazia se trova uno che la/lo degna di attenzioni di qualsiasi natura esse siano
> e la trovo discriminate perché è una mentalità gretta che si estende ad un modo di vivere la vita e i rapporti personali secondo me pericoloso per chi lo attua
> io esprimo un'opinione su quello che ho scritto ora ora, se lo avesse scritto @_oscuro_ o @_danny_ o @_marietto_ avrei agito nello stesso modo perché @_LDS_ ha una mentalità  estrema che spero correva nel tempo, e parlo come se fossi una madre
> ...



Ciao

io mi riferisco sempre sul contenuto. Per quanto riguarda chi lo esprime, è chiaro, se c'è dialogo mi rivolgo al diretto interessato. Nel mio caso non c'è, perciò non mi sono neanche espressa ma ho ben ignorato, ma ho condiviso il sentire di Ban. Che, per forza di cose, oltre le antipatie e simpatie, condivido. 

Edit: non trasformiamo ora una questione semplice di contenuti, in una lotta contro qualcuno. Di questo proprio non ne ho bisogno. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lui sta rinchiuso nel suo mando, e crede che quel mondo sia valido per tutti.
> Come la 14enne che crede, che ora tutto il mondo sa, che si è lasciata con il suo ragazzo.
> ...


Sai.. L incongruenza che vedo grossa è che lui giustamente la vuole anche intelligente...

Ma una bellona e intelligente non sono perfettamente sicuro che aneli ad un uomo che ha questi paletti selettivi, anzi

Se è intelligente, si incazza tanto più quanto capisce che la hai selezionata per la coppa o per il giro vita

Se è una cretina no, ma se disgraziatamente è intelligente, vuol esser scelta per la sua testa...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai.. L incongruenza che vedo grossa è che lui giustamente la vuole anche intelligente...
> 
> Ma una bellona e intelligente non sono perfettamente sicuro che aneli ad un uomo che ha questi paletti selettivi, anzi
> 
> ...



Ciao

dipende cosa s'intende per intelligenti. E lui a riguardo si è espresso: sapere più lingue e aver studiato. 
Purtroppo, e parlo con cognizione di causa, avere una laurea non è sinonimo d'intelligenza umana ... 
Non so a che tipo di intelligenza lui si riferisce.


PS: di intelligenze differenti si sono fino ad oggi constatati sette tipi differenti. Ma ciò è un'altro discorso. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende cosa s'intende per intelligenti. E lui a riguardo si è espresso: sapere più lingue e aver studiato.
> Purtroppo, e parlo con cognizione di causa, avere una laurea non è sinonimo d'intelligenza umana ...
> ...


Non saprei...
Ma se sei una gran topa, da stamani alle 8 te lo han già detto in 15...

Dal tuo uomo desideri che colga l intelligenza che senti di avere (se lo sei), di complimenti e apprezzamenti fisici seibpiena da mattina a sera.

Uno più uno meno.....


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei...
> Ma se sei una gran topa, da stamani alle 8 te lo han già detto in 15...
> 
> Dal tuo uomo desideri che colga l intelligenza che senti di avere (se lo sei), di complimenti e apprezzamenti fisici seibpiena da mattina a sera.
> ...



Ciao

personalmente non ho mai puntato sulla carta della bellezza o del piacere a qualcuno. 
Non mi dà da mangiare e non mi riempie il conto in banca per pagare le bollette. 
È solo un solletico al mio ego, che però svanisce appena tocco la realtà ... 

E a chi punta su ciò, lo mando a fare in culo per direttissima. Non sono un giocattolo. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La banalità mica sta nella coppa 2 o nel giro vita 70...
> La banalità sta nel definire paletti fisici fuori dai quali una donna non è "femmina"... E come tale possibilmente interessante,intrigante, desiderabile...
> Meritevole di conoscenza e approfondimento..
> 
> ...


ALLELUIA


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami se puntualizzo, ma Claudio ha scritto in tutte le salse che adora i bei culi etc etc ma io non ho mai letto che "se non ha il culo alto sodo e rotondo faccio fatica pure a farmelo alzare" o "se non hai almeno il culo alto non puoi proprio essere presa in considerazione".
> 
> sul neretto, per quanto mi riguarda assolutamente sì. se leggerò commenti del siffatto tipo scritti da qualsiasi altro utente, lo farò sicuramente presente
> 
> ...


Io non prendo le difese di nessuno, tanto meno credo Perplesso ne abbia bisogno.

Però faccio notare che la "vexata quaestio" è nata da un gioco. Cioè... lui aveva detto che un certo seno era imprescindibile, per certe finalità. Io avevo risposto che non avrei avuto chances. L'ho detto ridendo, eh   E lui ha precisato che il minimo sindacale era la famosa coppa B.... e alle mie precisazioni che ero rimandata a settembre. Ora, davvero, ragazzi.... non so cosa ci sia da non condividere. Chiedo scusa, sarò ottenebrata io....


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non prendo le difese di nessuno, tanto meno credo Perplesso ne abbia bisogno.
> 
> Però faccio notare che la "vexata quaestio" è nata da un gioco. Cioè... lui aveva detto che un certo seno era imprescindibile, per certe finalità. Io avevo risposto che non avrei avuto chances. L'ho detto ridendo, eh   E lui ha precisato che il minimo sindacale era la famosa coppa B.... e alle mie precisazioni che ero rimandata a settembre. Ora, davvero, ragazzi.... non so cosa ci sia da non condividere. Chiedo scusa, sarò ottenebrata io....



Ciao

ora, non confondiamo. Non è perché si passa allo scherzo, la disriminante cambia in qualcosa o di significato. Rimane. Per quella che è. Un triage ... 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> personalmente non ho mai puntato sulla carta della bellezza o del piacere a qualcuno.
> Non mi dà da mangiare e non mi riempie il conto in banca per pagare le bollette.
> ...



Io invece credo ci sia situazione e situazione. Se qualcuno mi fa un complimento sincero, nel giusto contesto, apprezzo eccome :up:.

A volte il contesto è sbagliato.

Ricordo una volta, al lavoro, il mio capo. Persona di un certo peso, sempre in giro, quindi non aveva tempo da dedicarti. Ti dovevi arrangiare prendendoti sovente molte responsabilità. Ero incasinatissima, e avevo bisogno di un suo parere per una questione. Lo avvicinai e gli dissi "scusa, ma ho proprio bisogno....". Lui mi guardò e mi rispose "ciao, bambola". E se ne andò. Bambola. Cosa che, poi peraltro, decisamente non sono. E quel che è peggio è che mi aveva lasciato nella merda. Ecco, contesto sbagliato, e complimento che mi suonò come una pigliata per il kiul. Pure se non lo era da parte sua, eh.

Non so se mi spiego. Cioè, quella volta mi sono sentita pure io un giocattolo. Il più delle volte invece mi fan piacere. E tanto guà..... mica me li fanno spesso


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non prendo le difese di nessuno, tanto meno credo Perplesso ne abbia bisogno.
> 
> Però faccio notare che la "vexata quaestio" è nata da un gioco. Cioè... lui aveva detto che un certo seno era imprescindibile, per certe finalità. Io avevo risposto che non avrei avuto chances. L'ho detto ridendo, eh   E lui ha precisato che il minimo sindacale era la famosa coppa B.... e alle mie precisazioni che ero rimandata a settembre. Ora, davvero, ragazzi.... non so cosa ci sia da non condividere. Chiedo scusa, sarò ottenebrata io....


Si esprime forse con troppa intransigenza. Però dire che una selezione fisica non la facciano tutti è un'enormità.

Io son cesso. Se una figa stellare mi dice che a letto con me non viene perché fisicamente non mi trova attraente che faccio? Capisco e giro i tacchi.


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora, non confondiamo. Non è perché si passa allo scherzo, la disriminante cambia in qualcosa o di significato. Rimane. Per quella che è. Un triage ...
> 
> ...


vabbuò... sul serio se io ti dicessi - che so - che se non son biondi con me non se ne fa nulla, sarei da contraddire? Non lo so, evviva le diversità


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si esprime forse con troppa intransigenza. Però dire che una selezione fisica non la facciano tutti è un'enormità.
> 
> Io son cesso. Se una figa stellare mi dice che a letto con me non viene perché fisicamente non mi trova attraente che faccio? Capisco e giro i tacchi.


Ma chi ha detto che non si fa selezione fisica?


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non si fa selezione fisica?


Mi sembra lo abbiano detto. Non tu. Ma lo hanno detto. Sienne in maniera molto esplicita, poco sopra. Non mi fare come LDS.... che pensa che quel che crede lui credon tutti


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non si fa selezione fisica?


Allora dove è il problema?
LDS ha standard precisi e più alti della media.

Punto.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Si esprime forse con troppa intransigenza. Però dire che una selezione fisica non la facciano tutti è un'enormità.
> 
> Io son cesso. Se una figa stellare mi dice che a letto con me non viene perché fisicamente non mi trova attraente che faccio? Capisco e giro i tacchi.


Io non la faccio. Mi interessa il fisico, certo, ma non a livello selettivo.

A me interessa la femmina che sta dentro la figa stellare...


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non prendo le difese di nessuno, tanto meno credo Perplesso ne abbia bisogno.
> 
> Però faccio notare che la "vexata quaestio" è nata da un gioco. Cioè... lui aveva detto che un certo seno era imprescindibile, per certe finalità. Io avevo risposto che non avrei avuto chances. L'ho detto ridendo, eh   E lui ha precisato che il minimo sindacale era la famosa coppa B.... e alle mie precisazioni che ero rimandata a settembre. Ora, davvero, ragazzi.... non so cosa ci sia da non condividere. Chiedo scusa, sarò ottenebrata io....


so benissimo che non stai prendendo le difese, ci mancherebbe. 

ma tu sei arrivata da poco  non è la prima volta che si leggono le "teorie della coppa" o i discorsi sui minimi sindacali. e sul fatto che c'è chi ha difficoltà ad andare con una piatta.

non c'è bisogno che ti scusi di essere ottenebrata, qui non è ottenebrato nessuno, nè io, nè tu, nè chi è intervenuto  almeno a mio parere..


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> vabbuò... sul serio se io ti dicessi - che so - che se non son biondi con me non se ne fa nulla, sarei da contraddire? Non lo so, evviva le diversità



Ciao

fare un triage in base ad una caratteristica fisiologica, è discriminare. Perché riduce la persona a quella caratteristica. 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fare un triage in base ad una caratteristica fisiologica, è discriminare. Perché riduce la persona a quella caratteristica.
> 
> ...


Non condivido, ma appunto... siam vari


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora, non confondiamo. Non è perché si passa allo scherzo, la disriminante cambia in qualcosa o di significato. Rimane. Per quella che è. *Un triage ...*
> 
> ...


termine delizioso e preciso


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> so benissimo che non stai prendendo le difese, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ma tu sei arrivata da poco  non è la prima volta che si leggono le "teorie della coppa" o i discorsi sui minimi sindacali. e sul fatto che c'è chi ha difficoltà ad andare con una piatta.
> 
> non c'è bisogno che ti scusi di essere ottenebrata, qui non è ottenebrato nessuno, nè io, nè tu, nè chi è intervenuto  almeno a mio parere..



Boh... non so.... ovviamente "i precedenti" non li so.... però dico che, se leggo qualcosa *qui*, rispondo quel che mi viene da dire nel contesto in cui, quel qualcosa, si riferisce e (soprattutto) si trova. 

Comunque non voglio essere polemica, davvero..... e ripeto. Varietà.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Allora dove è il problema?
> LDS ha standard precisi e più alti della media.
> 
> Punto.


I suoi standard sono i suoi standard, io ho i miei, tu hai i tuoi.
Ma né io né tu diciamo quello che dice lui.
Leggi quello che ha risposto a me.
Secondo lui io ho solo da ringraziare che qualcuno (cesso e disperato) mi abbia degnata...e io mi accontento in una vita noiosa perché non posso aspirare a qualcosa di meglio perché sono un gabinetto. 
Il mio uomo è un poveraccio perché si è innamorato, ma se trova una più bella (non meglio, solo più figa) mi dà un calcio in culo.
Ah...e sicuramente, essendo io cessa, ho avuto solo cessi disperati.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non condivido, ma appunto... siam vari



Ciao

se la buttiamo sulla varietà, allora tutto non ha più un valore. Perché tutto trova validità. 
Ma lo stigma, è una cosa reale. Vallo a raccontare a chi lo subisce, che è un fattore di varietà. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I suoi standard sono i suoi standard, io ho i miei, tu hai i tuoi.
> Ma né io né tu diciamo quello che dice lui.
> Leggi quello che ha risposto a me.
> Secondo lui io ho solo da ringraziare che qualcuno (cesso e disperato) mi abbia degnata...e io mi accontento in una vita noiosa perché non posso aspirare a qualcosa di meglio perché sono un gabinetto.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I suoi standard sono i suoi standard, io ho i miei, tu hai i tuoi.
> Ma né io né tu diciamo quello che dice lui.
> Leggi quello che ha risposto a me.
> Secondo lui io ho solo da ringraziare che qualcuno (cesso e disperato) mi abbia degnata...e io mi accontento in una vita noiosa perché non posso aspirare a qualcosa di meglio perché sono un gabinetto.
> ...


però , nicka ....cessa ti ci sei definita tu.perché?


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Allora dove è il problema?
> LDS ha standard precisi e più alti della media.
> 
> Punto.


Non è quello il problema.
Porto un esempio:
uno viene da me a lamentarsi che la sua villa hollywoodiana con piscina olimpionica gli costa troppo di spese ed è in difficoltà.
Io dal mio 90mq gli posso rispondere che tutto ha un prezzo. Se non riesce più a pagarlo, cambi casa con una più piccola.
Lui a quel punto obietta che quello è lo standard a cui lui è abituato e che una casa più piccola gli farebbe schifo, come non dormirebbe mai in una casa che non abbia almeno tre bagni e una sala da 80mq e non capisce quei pezzenti che vivono tutta la vita in case di merda.
Che gli rispondo a quel punto?
Arrangiati, e la chiudo qui.
Puoi avere tutte le pretese e gli standard che vuoi, ma non venire a lamentarti se non riesci a sostenerli.


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se la buttiamo sulla varietà, allora tutto non ha più un valore. Perché tutto trova validità.
> Ma lo stigma, è una cosa reale. Vallo a raccontare a chi lo subisce, che è un fattore di varietà.
> ...


Ma non ho capito.... cioè.... vuoi obbligare Perplesso (ora dico lui ma è per fare un esempio concreto) ad andare con una piatta pure se quella piatta non glielo fa tirare?

Il tutto in nome di cosa, della par condicio?

Scusa eh....


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> però , nicka ....cessa ti ci sei definita tu.perché?


Perché non rientro in nessun parametro di gradimento a LDS. Parametri che lui ha dato più volte.
Lui a me non chiederebbe manco come mi chiamo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché non rientro in nessun parametro di gradimento a LDS. Parametri che lui ha dato più volte.
> Lui a me non chiederebbe manco come mi chiamo.


ma mica ti ha vista.
tu come ti senti?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> I suoi standard sono i suoi standard, io ho i miei, tu hai i tuoi.
> Ma né io né tu diciamo quello che dice lui.
> Leggi quello che ha risposto a me.
> Secondo lui io ho solo da ringraziare che qualcuno (cesso e disperato) mi abbia degnata...e io mi accontento in una vita noiosa perché non posso aspirare a qualcosa di meglio perché sono un gabinetto.
> ...


Nicka.. Ti invito a riflettere però...
Se lui a te è stato nella possibilità di argomentare in questo modo cosi carino, se fai 2 + 2.. Che razza di argomenti affascinanti e interessanti sarà in condizione di portare alla sua donna nel tempo, magari durante un dissidio..?

Cioè... Voglio dire... Diamo il giusto peso alle cose...


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mica ti ha vista.
> tu come ti senti?


Io? Un tipo simpatico! 
Seriamente, credo di essere nella norma. Sono piaciuta tanto e ho fatto pure schifo, come credo tante altre persone.
Ci sono persone molto più gradevoli di me e altrettante più sgradevoli...questo su una base di canoni generici di bellezza.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nicka.. Ti invito a riflettere però...
> Se lui a te è stato nella possibilità di argomentare in questo modo cosi carino, se fai 2 + 2.. Che razza di argomenti affascinanti e interessanti sarà in condizione di portare alla sua donna nel tempo, magari durante un dissidio..?
> 
> Cioè... Voglio dire... Diamo il giusto peso alle cose...


Ma pensi che io sia colpita?!
Io con LDS scherzo da tempo su questa cosa. Mi fa ridere...poi lo incalzo e mi fa venire pure il nervoso, ma spero di apparirgli in sonno per fargli fare qualche incubo! :rotfl:
Sai che mi frega di quello che dice, tra l'altro alcune cose che lui ha detto a me non hanno alcuna corrispondenza nel mio reale.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io? Un tipo simpatico!
> Seriamente, credo di essere nella norma. Sono piaciuta tanto e ho fatto pure schifo, come credo tante altre persone.
> *Ci sono persone molto più gradevoli di me e altrettante più sgradevoli...*questo su una base di canoni generici di bellezza.


 infatti questo vale per tutti noi , poi quel che conta sul serio è la nostra unicità.
con e senza cellulite


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma pensi che io sia colpita?!
> Io con LDS scherzo da tempo su questa cosa. Mi fa ridere...poi lo incalzo e mi fa venire pure il nervoso, ma spero di apparirgli in sonno per fargli fare qualche incubo! :rotfl:
> Sai che mi frega di quello che dice, tra l'altro alcune cose che lui ha detto a me non hanno alcuna corrispondenza nel mio reale.


Un po si.. Infastidita ecco.. 
Ma è una mia sensazione....


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Giugno 2016)

A me è sempre capitato che quando mi piace una donna, quando una donna mi è entrata in testa e quando non riesco a guardarla senza sentire voglia di toccarla mi siano piaciuti i suoi seni perché erano i suoi le sue caviglie perché erano le sue e anche tutte le sue caratteristiche fisiche perché erano le sue. E non mi interesso della cellulite del naso storto della misura del seno o di un pancino abbondante quando l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando sento la sua voce o la vedo arrivare da lontano è di perdermi in lei. Ovviamente anche io quando vedo una bella donna la guardo con piacere. Posso ammirare una vita sottile sopra dei bei fianchi e mi piacciono due belle gambe sotto una minigonna. mi piace la curva che disegna un seno pieno e tondo. Ma questa cose appagano l'occhio non l'uomo.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> A me è sempre capitato che quando mi piace una donna, quando una donna mi è entrata in testa e quando non riesco a guardarla senza sentire voglia di toccarla mi siano piaciuti i suoi seni perché erano i suoi le sue caviglie perché erano le sue e anche tutte le sue caratteristiche fisiche perché erano le sue. E non mi interesso della cellulite del naso storto della misura del seno o di un pancino abbondante quando l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando sento la sua voce o la vedo arrivare da lontano è di perdermi in lei. Ovviamente anche io quando vedo una bella donna la guardo con piacere. Posso ammirare una vita sottile sopra dei bei fianchi e mi piacciono due belle gambe sotto una minigonna. mi piace la curva che disegna un seno pieno e tondo. Ma questa cose appagano l'occhio non l'uomo.


Quoto e condivido.:up::up::up:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito.... cioè.... vuoi obbligare Perplesso (ora dico lui ma è per fare un esempio concreto) ad andare con una piatta pure se quella piatta non glielo fa tirare?
> 
> Il tutto in nome di cosa, della par condicio?
> 
> Scusa eh....



Ciao

non obbligo nessuno a nulla. Ma riflettere un po' prima di dare aria alle parole ... 

Ma tu stesso stai riducendo una persona alla sua coppa di seno ... come lo fa anche LDS ... ai suoi canoni. 

Poi possiamo parlare quanto vogliamo, ma è proprio questa riduzione che fa guadagnare fior di quattrini ai medici di estetista. Quanti minorenni non si augurano un'ingrandimento di seno, ad esempio, come regalo per i loro 18 anni? Da qualcosa questo trend malato deriva pure ... È una deduzione della persona ad una caratteristica. Per me, brutto proprio chi vede il mondo in questa maniera. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> A me è sempre capitato che quando mi piace una donna, quando una donna mi è entrata in testa e quando non riesco a guardarla senza sentire voglia di toccarla mi siano piaciuti i suoi seni perché erano i suoi le sue caviglie perché erano le sue e anche tutte le sue caratteristiche fisiche perché erano le sue. E non mi interesso della cellulite del naso storto della misura del seno o di un pancino abbondante quando l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando sento la sua voce o la vedo arrivare da lontano è di perdermi in lei. Ovviamente anche io quando vedo una bella donna la guardo con piacere. Posso ammirare una vita sottile sopra dei bei fianchi e mi piacciono due belle gambe sotto una minigonna. mi piace la curva che disegna un seno pieno e tondo. Ma questa cose appagano l'occhio non l'uomo.



Ciao

Alleluia ... !!!!

:up:

Il resto è veramente triste da leggere ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un po si.. Infastidita ecco..
> Ma è una mia sensazione....


È appunto una tua sensazione, non mi conosci.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non obbligo nessuno a nulla. Ma riflettere un po' prima di dare aria alle parole ...
> 
> ...


Questa cosa è terribile.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito.... cioè.... vuoi obbligare Perplesso (ora dico lui ma è per fare un esempio concreto) ad andare con una piatta pure se quella piatta non glielo fa tirare?
> 
> Il tutto in nome di cosa, della par condicio?
> 
> Scusa eh....


ma no, quello è solo pregiudizio.   ripeto, sono 4 anni che quando si parla di forma del seno, esprimo questo mio pensiero.   ed è sempre stato chiaro che mi riferisco alla mia esperienza personale, per la quale una donna con seno inesistente la trovo interessante,divertente, piacevole da frequentare.....ma non sessualmente attraente.

e ho sempre ribadito che probabilmente mi perdo un mondo.   ma io sono questo e la misura della coppa è il mio limite.


il resto è non voler ammettere che c'è differenza tra il mio pensiero e quello di LDS, che, per inciso, per quanto classista sia, rappresenta una fetta non trascurabile del pensiero maschile.


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> A me è sempre capitato che quando mi piace una donna, quando una donna mi è entrata in testa e quando non riesco a guardarla senza sentire voglia di toccarla mi siano piaciuti i suoi seni perché erano i suoi le sue caviglie perché erano le sue e anche tutte le sue caratteristiche fisiche perché erano le sue. E non mi interesso della cellulite del naso storto della misura del seno o di un pancino abbondante quando l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando sento la sua voce o la vedo arrivare da lontano è di perdermi in lei. Ovviamente anche io quando vedo una bella donna la guardo con piacere. Posso ammirare una vita sottile sopra dei bei fianchi e mi piacciono due belle gambe sotto una minigonna. mi piace la curva che disegna un seno pieno e tondo. Ma questa cose appagano l'occhio non l'uomo.


Ah, l'amour, l'amour


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami se puntualizzo, ma Claudio ha scritto in tutte le salse che adora i bei culi etc etc ma io non ho mai letto che "se non ha il culo alto sodo e rotondo faccio fatica pure a farmelo alzare" o "se non hai almeno il culo alto non puoi proprio essere presa in considerazione".
> 
> sul neretto, per quanto mi riguarda assolutamente sì. se leggerò commenti del siffatto tipo scritti da qualsiasi altro utente, lo farò sicuramente presente
> 
> ...


Guarda che è stata Chiara a dire che io ero in difesa di [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] ed io ho risposto a quel dubbio che ho esteso perché mentre io cerco di specificare le carenza di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] nel valutare il genere umano che secondo me sono il discrimine, altri forse sono focalizzati su un altro obiettivo ...nel caso mi ritiro  in buon ordine 
non sono io che ha citato difese o accuse a perplesso, prima farfalla ( che peraltro non mi sembra sia stata  presa in considerazione) poi Chiara ... Quindi a questo punto dico boh


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io mi riferisco sempre sul contenuto. Per quanto riguarda chi lo esprime, è chiaro, se c'è dialogo mi rivolgo al diretto interessato. Nel mio caso non c'è, perciò non mi sono neanche espressa ma ho ben ignorato, ma ho condiviso il sentire di Ban. Che, per forza di cose, oltre le antipatie e simpatie, condivido.
> 
> ...


Ripeto a te quello che ho scritto a ban, non sono io che ho citato accusa o difesa, vi confondete temo


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*

E io dico che l attrazione fisica x me conta cosi marginalmente, che io qui dentro almeno 2 o 3 utenti le incontrerei a occhi chiusi anche al buio bendato! Tie!


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma no, quello è solo pregiudizio.   ripeto, sono 4 anni che quando si parla di forma del seno, esprimo questo mio pensiero.   ed è sempre stato chiaro che mi riferisco alla mia esperienza personale, per la quale una donna con seno inesistente la trovo interessante,divertente, piacevole da frequentare.....ma non sessualmente attraente.
> 
> e ho sempre ribadito che probabilmente mi perdo un mondo.   ma io sono questo e la misura della coppa è il mio limite.
> 
> ...


Bah.... io dico che meno male che si hanno ancora preferenze, a sto mondo. Perché anche quando diciamo di "cogliere una persona nel suo insieme" ne abbiamo. Per quella persona invece di un'altra, che non ci piace, o ci piace meno. E sinceramente non mi metto a sindacare sulla "profondità" - presunta o meno - delle preferenze. Che ci mancherebbe altro . Che poi tra l'altro, se tutti preferissimo gli stessi e le stesse.... allora sì che per alcuni sarebbero guai. O forse no.

Io ad esempio mi sa che sto bene da sola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> A me è sempre capitato che quando mi piace una donna, quando una donna mi è entrata in testa e quando non riesco a guardarla senza sentire voglia di toccarla mi siano piaciuti i suoi seni perché erano i suoi le sue caviglie perché erano le sue e anche tutte le sue caratteristiche fisiche perché erano le sue. E non mi interesso della cellulite del naso storto della misura del seno o di un pancino abbondante quando l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando sento la sua voce o la vedo arrivare da lontano è di perdermi in lei. Ovviamente anche io quando vedo una bella donna la guardo con piacere. Posso ammirare una vita sottile sopra dei bei fianchi e mi piacciono due belle gambe sotto una minigonna. mi piace la curva che disegna un seno pieno e tondo. Ma questa cose appagano l'occhio non l'uomo.


Ciao Tuba <3


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E io dico che l attrazione fisica x me conta cosi marginalmente, che io qui dentro almeno 2 o 3 utenti le incontrerei a occhi chiusi anche al buio bendato! Tie!


quello che ti fa più  onore è che ti piacerebbe anche incontrare me in siffatto modo


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba <3


eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> A me è sempre capitato che quando mi piace una donna, quando una donna mi è entrata in testa e quando non riesco a guardarla senza sentire voglia di toccarla mi siano piaciuti i suoi seni perché erano i suoi le sue caviglie perché erano le sue e anche tutte le sue caratteristiche fisiche perché erano le sue. E non mi interesso della cellulite del naso storto della misura del seno o di un pancino abbondante quando l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente quando sento la sua voce o la vedo arrivare da lontano è di perdermi in lei. Ovviamente anche io quando vedo una bella donna la guardo con piacere. Posso ammirare una vita sottile sopra dei bei fianchi e mi piacciono due belle gambe sotto una minigonna. mi piace la curva che disegna un seno pieno e tondo. Ma questa cose appagano l'occhio non l'uomo.


Diamo tempo a [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] di crescere e magari si innamora sul serio 
poi vedrai che tutti i canoni estetici diventano fuffa


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Heathcliff ha detto:


> quello che ti fa più  onore è che ti piacerebbe anche incontrare me in siffatto modo


Si 
E dopo il "siffatto" sei balzato in cima alla lista dei desideri..


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che è stata Chiara a dire che io ero in difesa di @_perplesso_ ed io ho risposto a quel dubbio che ho esteso perché mentre io cerco di specificare le carenza di @_LDS_ nel valutare il genere umano che secondo me sono il discrimine, altri forse sono focalizzati su un altro obiettivo ...nel caso mi ritiro  in buon ordine
> non sono io che ha citato difese o accuse a perplesso, prima farfalla ( che peraltro non mi sembra sia stata  presa in considerazione) poi Chiara ... Quindi a questo punto dico boh



Fiammy, io ti ho risposto per me  non posso parlare per farfalla o chiara. 

io ho espresso un mio parere: io banshee penso che l'affermazione di perplesso sui requisiti minimi del seno sia equivalente a quella di LDS sulla cellulite. 

Non sono minimamente infastidita da nessuna delle due affermazioni e chiedevo a chi è stato infastidito da una sì e una no il perchè.

Ho specificato - credo alla nausea - che mi riferisco alle singole affermazioni concernenti i requisiti minimi e non all'intero discorso di LDS.. a tal proposito credo sarebbe estremamente inutile e ridondante specificare ancora che non lo condivido, no? 

Il discorso è che non essendo il Padre Eterno, come nessuno di noi qui, non è che ciò che dico io è legge, nè tantomeno pretendo di convincere altri rispetto al mio pensiero. 

Io rimango della mia opinione e ho fatto una domanda. tu sei stata cortese e mi hai spiegato il tuo punto di vista... per me questo è normale  e sano.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diamo tempo a [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] di crescere e magari si innamora sul serio
> poi vedrai che tutti i canoni estetici diventano fuffa


Fiammetta, lo ripeto perché se no divento scema...non ha 15 anni, non penso cambierà molto data l'età che ha. Ma non sono problemi nostri del resto...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ripeto a te quello che ho scritto a ban, non sono io che ho citato accusa o difesa, vi confondete temo



Ciao

non mi sono proprio espressa a riguardo. Mi sono solo aggregata ad un parallelismo che ha fatto notare Ban. Perché l'avevo notato pure io ... ma per i motivi citati, ho sorvolato. A difendere la questione del parallelismo sei intervenuta tu. Comunque sia, per me la base è uguale, che poi ci sono le ramificazioni, lo vorrei ben sperare. 

tutto a posto, comunque. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh?


Uno, nessuno e centomila!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fiammetta, lo ripeto perché se no divento scema...non ha 15 anni, non penso cambierà molto data l'età che ha. Ma non sono problemi nostri del resto...


In effetti non è cambiato nemmeno dopo che la ex lo ha mollato ( nonostante lui le concedesse una bella vita e bla, bla, bla) 
era un ottima occasione per porsi due/tre domande 
la speranza, però, è l'ultima a morire


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> eh?



Ciao

Tuba è un'utente che non scrive più, ma il suo pensiero corrisponde, più o meno, a ciò che hai espresso. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non è cambiato nemmeno dopo che la ex lo ha mollato ( nonostante lui le concedesse una bella vita e bla, bla, bla)
> era un ottima occasione per porsi due/tre domande
> la speranza, però, è l'ultima a morire


Mi piace il tuo ottimismo!!!


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E io dico che l attrazione fisica x me conta cosi marginalmente, che io qui dentro almeno 2 o 3 utenti le incontrerei a occhi chiusi anche al buio bendato! Tie!



Ciao

sono curiosa. 

Mi sussuri i nomi?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi sono proprio espressa a riguardo. Mi sono solo aggregata ad un parallelismo che ha fatto notare Ban. Perché l'avevo notato pure io ... ma per i motivi citati, ho sorvolato. A difendere la questione del parallelismo sei intervenuta tu. Comunque sia, per me la base è uguale, che poi ci sono le ramificazioni, lo vorrei ben sperare.
> 
> ...


No, scusa io ho negato vi fosse un parallelo ( per me ) tra la visione di [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] e di [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] sulle donne 
ma appunto ho messo in evidenza  una opinione per me diversa tra i due
poi ti mi dici che per te sono uguali, ok, io però sono libera di dire la mia


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diamo tempo a @_LDS_ di crescere e magari si innamora sul serio
> poi vedrai che tutti i canoni estetici diventano fuffa


questo sarebbe molto auspicabile per lui, anche perché la rigidità dei paletti che impone non gli consentirebbe di vivere in modo felice l'andare avanti col tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo ottimismo!!!


Lo sono di natura, è un mio pregio 
pure a novant'anni pensato di arrivare certamente ai 100


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, scusa io ho negato vi fosse un parallelo ( per me ) tra la visione di @_LDS_ e di @_perplesso_ sulle donne
> ma appunto ho messo in evidenza  una opinione per me diversa tra i due
> poi ti mi dici che per te sono uguali, ok, io però sono libera di dire la mia



Ciao

cappero, Fiammetta, ciò lo dò per scontato ... 
Mica ti ho aggredita sul piano che non ti puoi esprimere?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo sarebbe molto auspicabile per lui, anche perché la rigidità dei paletti che impone non gli consentirebbe di vivere in modo felice l'andare avanti col tempo


Può essere pure che quei paletti che pone hanno avuto un certo peso nella decisione della sua ex di lasciarlo 
onestamente se io avessi un uomo che mi martella con certi argomenti, sicuramente sarei felice di andare cavare patate  almeno sarebbe un diversivo 
Un po' come la Magda di Verdone :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cappero, Fiammetta, ciò lo dò per scontato ...
> Mica ti ho aggredita sul piano che non ti puoi esprimere?
> ...


Appunto infatti ho messo la faccetta sorridente


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto infatti ho messo la faccetta sorridente



Ciao

non uso le faccine, o solo raramente, perché non le so interpretare. 
Perfetto. Tutto chiaro ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono curiosa.
> 
> ...


Heathcliff
Il ragazzo della brughiera
L uomo che parlava alle piante


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Tuba è un'utente che non scrive più, ma il suo pensiero corrisponde, più o meno, a ciò che hai espresso.
> 
> ...


Mai una volta che mi dite che sono originale.


----------



## Heathcliff (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Heathcliff
> Il ragazzo della brughiera
> L uomo che parlava alle piante


cucciolo no... hethcliff non è di legno ma neanche di ferro...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Mai una volta che mi dite che sono originale.



Ciao

sorry ... ma ti leggo per quello che sei senza fare paragoni ... 
Come faccio con tutti. Anche se certo, riconosco delle somiglianze tra alcuni ... 
Era solo per spiegare la battuta di Chiara ... 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] come la mettiamo ora se ti invita a cena?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non uso le faccine, o solo raramente, perché non le so interpretare.
> Perfetto. Tutto chiaro ...
> ...


Al contrario mio che ne faccio un uso consistente


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> @_LDS_ come la mettiamo ora se ti invita a cena?View attachment 11749



in più si è fatta i capelli corti......

se mi invita a cena prendo il primo volo per new york comunque.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> in più si è fatta i capelli corti......
> 
> se mi invita a cena prendo il primo volo per new york comunque.


Perché?


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché?


boh, 

cosa vuoi pretendere da una donna di 30 e passa anni che ha avuto un figlio?

che sia come quando ne aveva 20?

se vuoi la perfezione di una di 20, prenditene una di 20.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho parlato di altezza perché libertà si da un po' la zappa nei piedi quando s'infervora in questi discorsi superficiali di perfezione estetica secondo i quali lui , alto 1.70 da una modella non dovrebbe mai essere preso in considerazione


Lds è alto 1,70?????  ma allora de che stamo a parla  :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lds è alto 1,70?????  ma allora de che stamo a parla  :rotfl:


anfatti


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è quello il problema.
> Porto un esempio:
> uno viene da me a lamentarsi che la sua villa hollywoodiana con piscina olimpionica gli costa troppo di spese ed è in difficoltà.
> Io dal mio 90mq gli posso rispondere che tutto ha un prezzo. Se non riesce più a pagarlo, cambi casa con una più piccola.
> ...



Ma a quanto sostiene i SUOI standard riesce a sostenerli e bene, con la modella finnica.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti


.... È partita la vendetta...


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lds è alto 1,70?????  ma allora de che stamo a parla  :rotfl:


Di niente...


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .... È partita la vendetta...


ma và, io adoro libertà di scelta


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché?


ma lei chi e'?


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lds è alto 1,70?????  ma allora de che stamo a parla  :rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti


1.70 è poco per un uomo?


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

la cosa imperdonabile è la questione del profilattico e della prevenzione sulla quale è un ignorantone che va cazziato da mattina a sera.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma lei chi e'?


Non è la Scarlett?!


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> 1.70 è poco per un uomo?


se il tuo target sono le modelle certamente


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> 1.70 è poco per un uomo?


... Più che altro.. Uno che è alto 170 si può definire "uomo?"


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> 1.70 è poco per un uomo?


Pagherei per vedere la tua faccia ahahahaha


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è la Scarlett?!


ah, si? Sara' meglio che non le faccia vedere a mia moglie, queste foto; fisicamente sta messa uguale (difetti compresi), solo che lei ha 47 anni e non ha mai fatto 5 minuti di palestra in vita sua...Si monterebbe la testa ancora piu' che adesso


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pagherei per vedere la tua faccia ahahahaha


Il sottoscritto ha ben 10 cm in più a dare serenità...cara la mia farfalla. 

Comunque era per capire. Pensavo 1.70/1.80 fosse normale.


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Più che altro.. Uno che è alto 170 si può definire "uomo?"


Ecchedè, un elfo?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa imperdonabile è la questione del profilattico e della prevenzione sulla quale è un ignorantone che va cazziato da mattina a sera.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il sottoscritto ha ben 10 cm in più a dare serenità...cara la mia farfalla.
> 
> Comunque era per capire. Pensavo 1.70/1.80 fosse normale.


Be però 1.80 e 1.70 sono un tantino diversi
Non mettevo in dubbio la tua altezza, ammesso che possa avere importanza per me


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Ecchedè, un elfo?


Io fossi una donna, sotto i 175 non lo guarderei nemmeno un uomo..

Ora che ci penso bene.. Non mi guarderei nemmeno me... Cielo!!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Comunque. ...
Libertà di scelta è molto carino.  Altezza o no.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Comunque. ...
> Libertà di scelta è molto carino.  Altezza o no.


ci credo .deve maturare e diventare uomo .


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma guarda...l'importante è che ci sia qualcosa di strano che le renda uniche.
> 
> Per farti capire, chi mi fa impazzire è la letitia casta: un corpo splendido, viso bello. Cosa la rende SPECIALE rispetto ad altre magari più 'bambole perfette'?
> Un paio di difetti: denti storti e lieve strabismo.
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> A me piace giuliana de sio...ti capisco.:up:





Minerva ha detto:


> la marchesini ora sta parecchio male, purtroppo.
> aveva un bel fisico
> letizia casta?
> e ci credo.da giovanissima era un po' con quel viso alla ornella muti prima maniera fra l'innocenza e la malizia



Bontà loro si accontentano. Anch'io preferisco Robert Redford trentenne con il naso con la gobba a tanti modelli alti e perfetti. Che vi devo dire, mi accontento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiammy, io ti ho risposto per me  non posso parlare per farfalla o chiara.
> 
> io ho espresso un mio parere: io banshee penso che l'affermazione di perplesso sui requisiti minimi del seno sia equivalente a quella di LDS sulla cellulite.
> 
> ...


Secondo me sbagli. Io mi ricordo uno dei primi post di Perplesso qui sopra. Lui spiegava che non vede alcun motivo per dover resistere a quello che è secondo lui il fascino femminile, in particolare mi ricordo che faceva questo esempio: se io sto con te e tu mi presenti la tua amica gnocca, poi non ti meravigliare se io ci provo con lei.
Io trovo questa affermazione di un'onestà disarmante, e da questo punto di vista provo a ragionare. 
La ricerca del bello ha nella storia dell'arte, della letteratura e della filosofia un ruolo decisivo. 
Noi possiamo anche avere bisogno di essere rassicurati dal fatto di avere un valore intrinseco: troveremo forse l'uomo che lo vedrà oppure troveremo l'uomo che a prescindere da questo valore, dal punto di vista dell'attrazione sessuale, possa preferire a noi la prima che trova maggiormente attraente.
A quel punto però dobbiamo essere coscienti che la relazione si fonda su una serie di circostanze che trascendono la nostra essenza, ovvero caratteristiche fisiche di un certo tipo e l'assenza di altre persone maggiormente attraenti nei pressi. Però questo riguarda la sfera sessuale, e poichè Perplesso non ha mai fatto mistero di non aver intenzione di instaurare legami di coppia , evidentemente quando ha un rapporto con una donna la componente fondamentale è quella: a questo punto io capisco benissimo, essendo predominante il senso della vista nell'eccitazione sessuale maschile, che le caratteristiche fisiche e la disponibilità nei suoi confronti siano propedeutiche.
Come capisco altrettanto che, qualora si presentasse l'occasione di una donna più attraente, l'attenzione sarebbe interamente spostata altrove.
Però, essendo la tipologia del rapporto dichiarata ed i parametri compatibili con questa, sarebbe ipocrita pretendere o pensare che alla base del rapporto vi sia altro. Insomma il suo ragionamento mi sembra coerente.
Mentre LDS sceglie in base all'aspetto fisico quelle che poi desidera che diventino compagne di vita, alle quali propone il matrimonio, dalle quali vorrebbe magari avere figli.
In questa tipologia di relazione diventa assurda la scala di valori che lui utilizza, e le conseguenze sono la sua incapacità di comprendere gli eventi che accadono e le motivazioni di quegli eventi.
Infatti lui stesso dice che non capisce.
Non capisce neppure che dopo il sesso, se parli ad una donna della sua cellulite, non stai gettando le basi per un rapporto duraturo, stai invece operando un maltrattamento psicologico, perchè mini l'autostima di una persona e la metti in una condizione di attendere con ansia che l'età o magari una gravidanza la rendano non più attraente ai suoi occhi. 
E a quel punto il raccoglitore di patate, che magari ti fa sentire l'unica donna al mondo anche il giorno che hai la colite e la pancia gonfia, al confronto ti sembra il principe azzurro.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bontà loro si accontentano. Anch'io preferisco Robert Redford trentenne con il naso con la gobba a tanti modelli alti e perfetti. Che vi devo dire, mi accontento.


io jude law e alain da giovane ....che spettacolo.e pure il virilissimo sean connery giovane e ancheun po'  meno giovane,
e il solito vincent cassel


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

brad pitt di ti presento joe black


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci credo .deve maturare e diventare uomo .


Claro. :up:
 Ma lo farà. L'impressione che ho da quando lo conosco e' uno molto attivo e intelligente  (e molto piu' sensibile di quello che appare qui!). Sul forum appare solo uno spicchio dell'arancia, lui è molto di più. 
Per il maturare. ...sono ottimista


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> me la sogno la notte scarlett...
> 
> un giorno la servirò spero.
> 
> ...



Non aspetta altro.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Claro. :up:
> Ma lo farà. L'impressione che ho da quando lo conosco e' uno molto attivo e intelligente  (e molto piu' sensibile di quello che appare qui!). Sul forum appare solo uno spicchio dell'arancia, lui è molto di più.
> Per il maturare. ...sono ottimista


Non parlare di arancia che si altera...
Meglio uno spicchio d'aglio!!!


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> brad pitt di ti presento joe black


Quanto vi sforzate, vi asciugo il sudore


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non parlare di arancia che si altera...
> Meglio uno spicchio d'aglio!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi fai sbucciare dal ridere :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io sono grassa e con la cellulite.
> 
> Quindi ne voglio uno grasso e con la cellulite con cui sfondarmi di brownies cheesecake e lardo in agrodolce.
> 
> E a correre andateci voi.


Sei adorabile come sei bugiarda credibile.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti





Nicka ha detto:


> Di niente...





Ross ha detto:


> Allora dove è il problema?
> LDS ha standard precisi e più alti della media.
> 
> Punto.


Il problema è che lui è più basso della media! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: scusatemi mi è scappata.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il problema è che lui è più basso della media! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: scusatemi mi è scappata.


perfida


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io jude law e alain da giovane ....che spettacolo.e pure il virilissimo sean connery giovane e ancheun po'  meno giovane,
> e il solito vincent cassel





Minerva ha detto:


> brad pitt di ti presento joe black


Ci si accontenta.


----------



## Falcor (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per inciso non alrrezzo perplesso *quando si parla di migranti* e politica e certe sue affermazioni su chi è diverso da noi ma lui lo sa benissimo, nonostante ciò non mi sembra mi abbia mai discriminato


Sei una migrante sorella? 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Tuba è un'utente che non scrive più, ma il suo pensiero corrisponde, più o meno, a ciò che hai espresso.
> 
> ...


E anche al pensiero di altri milioni di uomini per fortuna 



Ross ha detto:


> 1.70 è poco per un uomo?


Beh dai è pochino per un uomo. L'altezza media degli italiani maschi mi pare sia sul metro e 77.


----------



## Bender (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti.
> 
> nelsenso: se tu scrivessi (ipotesi) "aborro la pelle chiara,* le lentiggini* ei capelli lisci, bleah! mai con una così" a me non importerebbe. puravendo i tre requisiti da te citati, io non lo vivrei come un attaccopersonale. se a te non piacciono, non piacciono. puoi pure dire "ma come cazzo fa a piacere una con le lentiggini bleah sembra malata di spruzzolosi (cit Harry Potter ) ma.. a me che mi frega? :rotfl:


:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho parlato di altezza perché libertà si da un po' la zappa nei piedi quando s'infervora in questi discorsi superficiali di perfezione estetica secondo i quali lui , alto 1.70 da una modella non dovrebbe mai essere preso in considerazione


Vabbè ma allora si spiega tutto. Se una non è minuta  lui scompare.
Poi assolutizza perché parla come un sedicenne di terza media.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma a quanto sostiene i SUOI standard riesce a sostenerli e bene, con la modella finnica.


Non ti sembra, in generale, un po' una lagna, comunque?
Boh, sarà una mia impressione.
Hai la modella finnica?
Dovresti essere mooolto su di giri.
Boh.


----------



## Falcor (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hai la modella finnica?
> Dovresti essere mooolto su di giri.
> Boh.


Quoto, se io avessi una modella, ma non per forza finnica ma anche una meno ricercata italianana, forse manco starei qui ora a scrivere


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh dai è pochino per un uomo. L'altezza media degli italiani maschi mi pare sia sul *metro e 77*.


Precisiamo: wikipedia parla di 1.74 per l'uomo e 1.62 per la donna.

Quindi in effetti LDS è sotto la media italica. 


Per la gioia delle donne del forum!   :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me sbagli. Io mi ricordo uno dei primi post di Perplesso qui sopra. Lui spiegava che non vede alcun motivo per dover resistere a quello che è secondo lui il fascino femminile, in particolare mi ricordo che faceva questo esempio: se io sto con te e tu mi presenti la tua amica gnocca, poi non ti meravigliare se io ci provo con lei.
> Io trovo questa affermazione di un'onestà disarmante, e da questo punto di vista provo a ragionare.
> La ricerca del bello ha nella storia dell'arte, della letteratura e della filosofia un ruolo decisivo.
> Noi possiamo anche avere bisogno di essere rassicurati dal fatto di avere un valore intrinseco: troveremo forse l'uomo che lo vedrà oppure troveremo l'uomo che a prescindere da questo valore, dal punto di vista dell'attrazione sessuale, possa preferire a noi la prima che trova maggiormente attraente.
> ...


beata la tua memoria, io sta cosa del "non ti meravigliare se ci provo con la tua amica" mica me lo ricordo di averla scritta....


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] come la mettiamo ora se ti invita a cena?View attachment 11749


Nooooo gli hai spezzato il cuoricino. Come sei cattiva!  :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Però la presenza di LDS (che sembra sempre sotto lsd) fa comprendere la funzione dei troll nei forum.
In pochi giorni ha detto che lui se una non è bellissima, sexy, magra, atletica, laureata non ha possibilità con lui. Non ha aggiunto di pura razza ariana perché se lo riserva per i prossimi giorni.
E stiamo sempre qui a rispondergli?


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me sbagli. Io mi ricordo uno dei primi post di Perplesso qui sopra. Lui spiegava che non vede alcun motivo per dover resistere a quello che è secondo lui il fascino femminile, in particolare mi ricordo che faceva questo esempio: se io sto con te e tu mi presenti la tua amica gnocca, poi non ti meravigliare se io ci provo con lei.
> Io trovo questa affermazione di un'onestà disarmante, e da questo punto di vista provo a ragionare.
> La ricerca del bello ha nella storia dell'arte, della letteratura e della filosofia un ruolo decisivo.
> Noi possiamo anche avere bisogno di essere rassicurati dal fatto di avere un valore intrinseco: troveremo forse l'uomo che lo vedrà oppure troveremo l'uomo che a prescindere da questo valore, dal punto di vista dell'attrazione sessuale, possa preferire a noi la prima che trova maggiormente attraente.
> ...



Ciao

comunque, sarà un mio limite e va bene così. 
Non vedo una chi lo sa che differenza tra un'unione per piacere sotto certi termini e una unione di progetto con gli stessi termini. Le unioni di facciata, non sono mica così rari ... 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> 1.70 è poco per un uomo?


Per me si, a me l'uomo piace più alto di me. 


Minerva ha detto:


> se il tuo target sono le modelle certamente


Le modelle sono 175 infatti. Si vede che hanno bisogno di qualcuno per appoggiarsi. :rotfl: cioè esser derise sulla eventuale cellulite da uno di 170 cm onestamente mi fa molto sorridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sei una migrante sorella?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, ma talvolta vorrei esserlo


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Guai alla vendetta delle femmine..


----------



## Falcor (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per me si, a me l'uomo piace più alto di me.


Beh non ci vuol molto ad esser più alti di te. Io anche da seduto ti supero :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me sbagli. Io mi ricordo uno dei primi post di Perplesso qui sopra. Lui spiegava che non vede alcun motivo per dover resistere a quello che è secondo lui il fascino femminile, in particolare mi ricordo che faceva questo esempio: se io sto con te e tu mi presenti la tua amica gnocca, poi non ti meravigliare se io ci provo con lei.
> Io trovo questa affermazione di un'onestà disarmante, e da questo punto di vista provo a ragionare.
> La ricerca del bello ha nella storia dell'arte, della letteratura e della filosofia un ruolo decisivo.
> Noi possiamo anche avere bisogno di essere rassicurati dal fatto di avere un valore intrinseco: troveremo forse l'uomo che lo vedrà oppure troveremo l'uomo che a prescindere da questo valore, dal punto di vista dell'attrazione sessuale, possa preferire a noi la prima che trova maggiormente attraente.
> ...


Perfetto. E definitivo.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quoto, se io avessi una modella, ma non per forza finnica ma anche una meno ricercata italianana, forse manco starei qui ora a scrivere


La vuoi italiana e nana?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la presenza di LDS (che sembra sempre sotto lsd) fa comprendere la funzione dei troll nei forum.In pochi giorni ha detto che lui se una non è bellissima, sexy, magra, atletica, laureata non ha possibilità con lui. Non ha aggiunto di pura razza ariana perché se lo riserva per i prossimi giorni.E stiamo sempre qui a rispondergli?


Se scrive di pura razza ariana e modifica l'avatar con due spavaldi baffetti...  mi preoccupero'


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però la presenza di LDS (che sembra sempre sotto lsd) fa comprendere la funzione dei troll nei forum.
> In pochi giorni ha detto che lui se una non è bellissima, sexy, magra, atletica, laureata non ha possibilità con lui. Non ha aggiunto di pura razza ariana perché se lo riserva per i prossimi giorni.
> E stiamo sempre qui a rispondergli?



Ciao

ma non è un troll. 
Io in lui leggo il concentrato riuscito degli intenti di una somma di pubblicità, spettacoli, articoli, andamenti ecc. che mirano proprio a dare questo tipo di valore ridotto alla bellezza esteriore. E quanti in fin dei conti non corrono dietro a questo ideale, perché credono che la loro accettazione non sia ridotta a ciò?


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh non ci vuol molto ad esser più alti di te. Io anche da seduto ti supero :rotfl:


1,48 mi va più che bene. Voglio indossare i tacchi con lds tze


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per me si, a me l'uomo piace più alto di me.
> 
> 
> Le modelle *sono 175 *infatti. Si vede che hanno bisogno di qualcuno per appoggiarsi. :rotfl: cioè esser derise sulla eventuale cellulite da uno di 170 cm onestamente mi fa molto sorridere.


minimo.
ma parliamo di indossatrici soprattutto,....in teoria per gli shooting fotografici si può anche essere più basse


----------



## Falcor (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> La vuoi italiana e nana?


A me va bene tutto. Basta che non mi faccia annoiare. La mia J non era prettamente una modella ma per me era la donna più bella del mondo e nemmeno mi faceva desiderare di perdermi in altri occhi (aveva due occhioni verdi). Ma era una delle persone più curiose e interessanti che abbia mai conosciuto. Anzi ne ho trovata un'altra così ed ora è la mia migliore amica


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> minimo.
> ma parliamo di indossatrici soprattutto,....in teoria per gli shooting fotografici si può anche essere più basse


Infatti. Si solo fotomodelle possono essere anche 168, 170. Ormai alla fashion week di Milano , o al Pitti viaggiano dall'180 in su. Poi con i tacchi le perdi di vista :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> minimo.
> ma parliamo di indossatrici soprattutto,....in teoria per gli shooting fotografici si può anche essere più basse


Esatto.
Anche 1,55/1,60.
Eva Longoria è alta 1,57.


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> A me va bene tutto. Basta che non mi faccia annoiare. La mia J non era prettamente una modella ma per me era la donna più bella del mondo e nemmeno mi faceva desiderare di perdermi in altri occhi (aveva due occhioni verdi). Ma era una delle persone più curiose e interessanti che abbia mai conosciuto. Anzi ne ho trovata un'altra così ed ora è la mia migliore amica


Ma se hai 1000 mogli. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

E allora io dico che donna nana tutta tana....


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Anche 1,55/1,60.
> Eva Longoria è alta 1,57.


Eva Longoria è un'attrice. Quindi può far servizi in quanto il suo nome vende. È una testimonial. Come Shakira, la Minogue o anche Megan Fox.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Verrà il giorno in cui vedrete su tutti i cartelloni Nicka...


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> 1,48 mi va più che bene. Voglio indossare i tacchi con lds tze


Sei meno di un metro e mezzo?  



Nicka ha detto:


> Verrà il giorno in cui vedrete su tutti i cartelloni Nicka...


Mi candido come assistente tuttofare. Con me tra i coglioni non ci si annoia. Garantito. :carneval:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eva Longoria è un'attrice. Quindi può far servizi in quanto il suo nome vende. È una testimonial. Come Shakira, la Minogue o anche Megan Fox.


Ha iniziato come modella da giovanissima.
Anche Madonna fece la modella pur essendo della stessa altezza e meno bella.
Non è necessario essere alte per fare shooting fotografici.
Certo è che non guadagni cifre stratosferiche.
I compensi sono limitati.
Qualcosa in più per nudo, in genere, ma siamo sempre su cifre da lavoretto studentesco.


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

Mha....qui ci son modelle e attrici bellissime,intelligenti e indipendenti che son state lasciate e tradite nei peggiori modi.E mi chiedo....non basta questo come evidenza?


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sei meno di un metro e mezzo?
> 
> 
> 
> Mi candido come assistente tuttofare. Con me tra i coglioni non ci si annoia. Garantito. :carneval:


Molto meno. Ed una taglia 46


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ha iniziato come modella da giovanissima.
> Anche Madonna fece la modella pur essendo della stessa altezza e meno bella.
> Non è necessario essere alte per fare shooting fotografici.
> Certo è che non guadagni cifre stratosferiche.
> ...


insomma , dipende.
comunque nelle foto contano le proporzioni, se sfili ovviamente è un'altra cosa.
una come bianca balti, ad esempio, è usatissima per la fotogenia soprattutto per le foto.una volta famosa sfila pure ma in mezzo alle altre è bassina
ti devi distinguere ...come per qualsiasi altro lavoro


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma , dipende.
> *comunque nelle foto contano le proporzioni*, se sfili ovviamente è un'altra cosa.
> una come bianca balti, ad esempio, è usatissima per la fotogenia soprattutto per le foto.una volta famosa sfila pure ma in mezzo alle altre è bassina
> ti devi distinguere ...come per qualsiasi altro lavoro


Sì, e le finalità della foto.


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Molto meno. Ed una taglia 46



Cariiiinaaaa!!!!!  :inlove:

Moglie [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION], la possiamo adottare?   :angeletto:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e le finalità della foto.


a volte pure dai risultati .
non sarai di quei fotoamatori che pur di fotografare modelle lavorano gratis per qualche ritratto ?


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cariiiinaaaa!!!!!  :inlove:
> 
> Moglie [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION], la possiamo adottare?   :angeletto:


Non mi piace mettere in difficoltà le altre donne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> beata la tua memoria, io sta cosa del "non ti meravigliare se ci provo con la tua amica" mica me lo ricordo di averla scritta....


guarda volevo cercare il post ma ci metterei almeno un paio di giorni, quindi potevi averla messa giù con altre parole ma il senso era quello. Forse eri più giovane e meno attento a sbilanciarti.


----------



## Spot (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Molto meno. Ed una taglia 46


Se vero, la 46 è una taglia figa


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda volevo cercare il post ma ci metterei almeno un paio di giorni, quindi potevi averla messa giù con altre parole ma il senso era quello. Forse eri più giovane e meno attento a sbilanciarti.


più giovane di sicuro.    gli è che al massimo potrei aver scritto che non vado in giro bendato e che come non mi offendo se gli altri guardano la mia donna, la mia donna non si offende se faccio un complimento ad un'altra donna.

ma so anche che sto rincoglionendo a velocità impressionante, quindi magari hai ragione tu.


se poi mentre cerchi, mi trovi anche dove parlo della mia refrattarietà alle relazioni, mi fai una cortesia, vorrei sapere quanto mi sono bollito il cervello ultimamente.....


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Verrà il giorno in cui vedrete su tutti i cartelloni Nicka...


Tipo belen in mutande e reggibocce?


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha....qui ci son modelle e attrici bellissime,intelligenti e indipendenti che son state lasciate e tradite nei peggiori modi.E mi chiedo....non basta questo come evidenza?



Ciao

la bellezza esteriore sicuramente apre tante porte, ma come fai notare, non è garante di nulla. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la bellezza esteriore sicuramente apre tante porte, ma come fai notare, non è garante di nulla.
> 
> ...


anzi, è un mondo dove il rischio di tradimento è infinitamente più alto


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi, è un mondo dove il rischio di tradimento è infinitamente più alto


Perchè?


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tipo belen in mutande e reggibocce?


Perché belen ha mai usato mutande e reggibocce?!


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè?


perchè  se scegli per estetica trovi continuamente di meglio o la novita


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè  se scegli per estetica trovi continuamente di meglio


Avevo inteso che esser belli porta ad esser traditori


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove:


:bacissimo:


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché belen ha mai usato mutande e reggibocce?!


Dai non hai mai visto la pubblicità di BELEn in intimo?
Comunque stavo googolando e ho scoperto un modello argentino notevole. Tale maximilliano patane. Nome ridicolo :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte pure dai risultati .
> non sarai di quei fotoamatori che pur di fotografare modelle lavorano gratis per qualche ritratto ?


No, ho fatto corsi in studio e workshop.
Pagando, anni fa.
Poi ho smesso. Non mi interessava più.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, ho fatto corsi in studio e workshop.
> Pagando, anni fa.
> Poi ho smesso. Non mi interessava più.


 .......


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> .......


Cioè?


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me sbagli. Io mi ricordo uno dei primi post di Perplesso qui sopra. Lui spiegava che non vede alcun motivo per dover resistere a quello che è secondo lui il fascino femminile, in particolare mi ricordo che faceva questo esempio: se io sto con te e tu mi presenti la tua amica gnocca, poi non ti meravigliare se io ci provo con lei.
> Io trovo questa affermazione di un'onestà disarmante, e da questo punto di vista provo a ragionare.
> La ricerca del bello ha nella storia dell'arte, della letteratura e della filosofia un ruolo decisivo.
> Noi possiamo anche avere bisogno di essere rassicurati dal fatto di avere un valore intrinseco: troveremo forse l'uomo che lo vedrà oppure troveremo l'uomo che a prescindere da questo valore, dal punto di vista dell'attrazione sessuale, possa preferire a noi la prima che trova maggiormente attraente.
> ...


mi sembra corretto, non sono sullo stesso piano le cose viste così.. ma quindi - per rispondere alla mia domanda iniziale - secondo te le affermazioni di LDS sulla cellulite e sul chiattume danno più fastidio rispetto ad altri "criteri imprescindibili" perché si riferisce ad una relazione stabile, mentre se dicesse "trombo e basta ma mi si alza solo con donne senza grasso e cellulite" darebbe meno noia?

EDIT (prima che succede una tragggedia), la frase finale è mia tutta mia è mia esemplificazione nessuno qui ha mai scritto niente del genere per carità deddio!


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sembra corretto, non sono sullo stesso piano le cose viste così.. ma quindi - per rispondere alla mia domanda iniziale - secondo te le affermazioni di LDS sulla cellulite e sul chiattume danno più fastidio rispetto ad altri "criteri imprescindibili" perché si riferisce ad una relazione stabile, mentre se dicesse "trombo e basta ma mi si alza solo con donne senza grasso e cellulite" darebbe meno noia?
> 
> EDIT (prima che succede una tragggedia), la frase finale è mia tutta mia è mia esemplificazione nessuno qui ha mai scritto niente del genere per carità deddio!



Secondo me non dà noia né l'una né l'altra ipotesi. Son gusti, in entrambe. E non sta a me giudicare la "profondità" dei criteri di scelta altrui. Che sia per una relazione. che sia per una scopata.

Quello che dà noia è parlare dei propri criteri come se fossero universali.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dai non hai mai visto la pubblicità di BELEn in intimo?
> Comunque stavo googolando e ho scoperto un modello argentino notevole. Tale maximilliano patane. Nome ridicolo :rotfl:


Ma te guarda me... 
Che belen e maximilliano...


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me non dà noia né l'una né l'altra ipotesi. Son gusti, in entrambe. E non sta a me giudicare la "profondità" dei criteri di scelta altrui. Che sia per una relazione. che sia per una scopata.
> 
> Quello che dà noia è parlare dei propri criteri come se fossero universali.


come hai ripetuto tu prima più volte, siamo diversi. a me non dà noia nemmeno la generalizzazione, perché se uno vuol pensare che "ciò che piace a me è bello il resto fa cagare" sono problemi suoi..


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me non dà noia né l'una né l'altra ipotesi. Son gusti, in entrambe. E non sta a me giudicare la "profondità" dei criteri di scelta altrui. Che sia per una relazione. che sia per una scopata.
> 
> Quello che dà noia è parlare dei propri criteri come se fossero universali.



Ciao

beh, a me da fastidio il descrimine e la riduzione a un criterio. 
Posso capire, che noi donne siamo abituate a sentirne di tutte. 
È come se dicessi, che un uomo che lo ha meno di 24 cm ... non trova trippa per gatti. 
È bruttissimo. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

comunque visto che parliamo di "accontentarsi", se tante volte HUgh Jackman e Vincent Cassell non fossero disponibili sono dispostissima ad accontentarmi di James Mc Avoy - per il quale nutro una cotta simil adolescenziale che mi ha portato a seguire con altrimenti immotivato interesse l'intera saga degli Xmen.


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, a me da fastidio il descrimine e la riduzione a un criterio.
> Posso capire, che noi donne siamo abituate a sentirne di tutte.
> ...


Io non ci penso nemmeno ad uscire con uno che lo ha meno di 24 cm....percio sono single:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come hai ripetuto tu prima più volte, siamo diversi. a me non dà noia nemmeno la generalizzazione, perché se uno vuol pensare che "ciò che piace a me è bello il resto fa cagare" sono problemi suoi..


Sì, certo. Però son problemi che fanno alzare la mano a chi la pensa diversamente. Per ovvi motivi, di non vedersi messo in bocca qualcosa di mai detto. Poi per l'amor del cielo.... in un forum ci sta pure di dare del superficiale a chi pretende "niente panza e cosce sode".


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non ci penso nemmeno ad uscire con uno che lo ha meno di 24 cm....percio sono single:rotfl:



Ciao

Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

:up:


infatti, di cosa parliamo?



sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè?


scusa ma sono un po' prevenuta con i fotoamatori ...e anche un po' con qualche collega dei corsi:singleeye:


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, a me da fastidio il descrimine e la riduzione a un criterio.
> Posso capire, che noi donne siamo abituate a sentirne di tutte.
> ...


Sì... in effetti deve essere bruttissimo 

Scusa se rido, neh....


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì... in effetti deve essere bruttissimo
> 
> Scusa se rido, neh....



Ciao

Ahahahahahahaha!!!


sienne


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io non ci penso nemmeno ad uscire con uno che lo ha meno di 24 cm....percio sono single:rotfl:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> ...


Perchè sono così strani i piselli over 25 cm?

Così mi fate sentire un alieno... :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque visto che parliamo di "accontentarsi", se tante volte HUgh Jackman e Vincent Cassell non fossero disponibili sono dispostissima ad accontentarmi di James Mc Avoy - per il quale nutro una cotta simil adolescenziale che mi ha portato a seguire con altrimenti immotivato interesse l'intera saga degli Xmen.


Io segnalo che se per caso avanzasse Gabriel Garko potrei fare uno sforzo e (ri)considerare il genere maschile. Anzi, se per caso sfruttando l'effetto mediatico del forum voleste farvi promotori di questa mia richiesta ve ne sarò grata tutta la vita


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> ...


Boh....il mio corpo divino con il culo di marmo e i miei meloni sodissimi non lo concedo mica così eh?24 cm me li merito no?Buhuhahahaaaaaaa!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io segnalo che se per caso avanzasse Gabriel Garko potrei fare uno sforzo e (ri)considerare il genere maschile. Anzi, se per caso sfruttando l'effetto mediatico del forum voleste farvi promotori di questa mia richiesta ve ne sarò grata tutta la vita


ma lui non ama il genere, non penso sia nemmeno fluido ma proprio gay


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io segnalo che se per caso avanzasse Gabriel Garko potrei fare uno sforzo e (ri)considerare il genere maschile. Anzi, se per caso sfruttando l'effetto mediatico del forum voleste farvi promotori di questa mia richiesta ve ne sarò grata tutta la vita


ultimamente l'ho incrociato spesso  se mi dovesse ricapitare non mancherò..

ti accontenti anche se è botulinizzato ormai?


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ultimamente l'ho incrociato spesso  se mi dovesse ricapitare non mancherò..
> 
> ti accontenti *anche se è botulinizzato ormai*?


Eh... purtroppo ho visto 

Mmmmmmm.....

..... Mi accontento :carneval:

(davvero lo incroci spesso? INVIDIA!!!!)


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma sono un po' prevenuta con i fotoamatori ...e anche un po' con qualche collega dei corsi:singleeye:


Mah, ero molto giovane e volevo aprire un'attività mia.
Lavoravo in negozio, facevo qualche servizio matrimoniale.
Volevo estendere la preparazione anche nel ritratto da studio, ma mi occorreva lo studio.
Progetti di gioventù abortiti per varie ragioni.
Tu sei nel settore?


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perchè sono così strani i piselli over 25 cm?
> 
> Così mi fate sentire un alieno... :carneval:


Ma non sono mica strani in verita.Io solo con loro mi sento a mio agio,ci vogliamo bene e ci capiamo:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh... purtroppo ho visto
> 
> Mmmmmmm.....
> 
> ..... Mi accontento :carneval:


:up::rotfl:

comunque ( OT ) io non riesco proprio a concepire come ci si possa rovinare in questo modo INDEGNO. proprio in virtù di ciò che si diceva sull'età e la bellezza.. a 40, 50 anni si pretende di essere come a 20 con risultati veramente spaventosi.

l'ultima volta che ho visto Paola Ferrari ho avuto un moto di spavento, sono seria. ma credo ve ne sarete accorti anche dallo schermo...:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, ero molto giovane e volevo aprire un'attività mia.
> Lavoravo in negozio, facevo qualche servizio matrimoniale.
> Volevo estendere la preparazione anche nel ritratto da studio, ma mi occorreva lo studio.
> Progetti di gioventù abortiti per varie ragioni.
> Tu sei nel settore?


sono stata prima indossatrice dai quindici ai venti e poi dall'altra parte ormai da tanto tempo.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Perchè sono così strani i piselli over 25 cm?
> 
> Così mi fate sentire un alieno... :carneval:



Ciao

riporto le statistiche, così non ci confondiamo ... 

Dal vasto campione emerge che la lunghezza media del pene maschile è - come accennato - di 9,16 cm di lunghezza, e 9,13 di circonferenza, quando l'organo è flaccido, e 13,12 cm di lunghezza, per 11,66 di circonferenza, in erezione. Le eccezioni alla media sono piuttosto rare: solo 5 uomini su 100 hanno genitali più lunghi di 16 cm, e solo 5 su 100 hanno un pene più corto di 10 cm. La lunghezza considerata va dall'osso pubico alla punta del glande, ed esclude pieghe cutanee o centimetri di grasso.


sienne


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono stata prima indossatrice dai quindici ai venti e poi dall'altra parte ormai da tanto tempo.


Molto interessante.
:up:
Sì, ho capito il motivo della tua prevenzione.
Uno dei vari (non il più importante) per cui ho lasciato perdere quel mondo.
Nel mio attuale il dilettantismo a basso costo è alle porte, ugualmente, dopo anni di resistenza.


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riporto le statistiche, così non ci confondiamo ...
> 
> ...


:rock:
sono salvo, meno male...


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :up::rotfl:
> 
> comunque ( OT ) *io non riesco proprio a concepire come ci si possa rovinare in questo modo INDEGNO*. proprio in virtù di ciò che si diceva sull'età e la bellezza.. a 40, 50 anni si pretende di essere come a 20 con risultati veramente spaventosi.
> 
> l'ultima volta che ho visto Paola Ferrari ho avuto un moto di spavento, sono seria. ma credo ve ne sarete accorti anche dallo schermo...:unhappy:


Boh... Han paura di perdere la bellezza. Quando ne diventi schiavo la rincorri nei modi più ridicoli. A tacere il fatto che con la bellezza sovente perdono pure il lavoro. Un circolo vizioso, credo. In cui la chirurgia estetica viene scambiata per l'elisir di giovinezza. penso, eh. A me farebbe paura.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non sono mica strani in verita.Io solo con loro mi sento a mio agio,ci vogliamo bene e ci capiamo:rotfl:



Cioa

io mi ritrovo con una cerchia ancora più ristretta: devono essere anche circoncisi. 
Che sia chiaro, è un must. 


sienne


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono stata prima indossatrice dai quindici ai venti e poi dall'altra parte ormai da tanto tempo.


Wow.... una gnoccolona, quindi


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Cioa
> 
> io mi ritrovo con una cerchia ancora più ristretta: devono essere anche circoncisi.
> Che sia chiaro, è un must.
> ...


BuongustaiaIo ho pensato di aprirmi un po' perchè sennò si fan le ragnatelle:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> BuongustaiaIo ho pensato di aprirmi un po' perchè sennò si fan le ragnatelle:rotfl:



Ciao

Ahahahahahahahahahaha!


Mai gustato altro ...  .... 

Chi vuole le mie grazie ora sa, dove sta il portone. :rotfl:


PS: Bisogna tentare tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> ...


Io ho tolto perfino il portone cosi ho eliminato tutte le barriere!:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riporto le statistiche, così non ci confondiamo ...
> 
> ...


Secondo sta roba il pisello rimane identico in posizione riposo/attacco! Meno di 4 cm di risveglio mi sembrano abbastanza preoccupanti...    :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rock:
> sono salvo, meno male...



Ciao

complimenti, hai passato il primo round ... 

Prendi posto, facendo la fila ... 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Secondo sta roba il pisello rimane identico in posizione riposo/attacco! Meno di 4 cm di risveglio mi sembrano abbastanza preoccupanti...    :rotfl:


Ma manco a me tornano i conti:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Wow.... una gnoccolona, quindi


ho passato i cinquanta.una discreta signora di mezz'età


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Secondo sta roba il pisello rimane identico in posizione riposo/attacco! Meno di 4 cm di risveglio mi sembrano abbastanza preoccupanti...    :rotfl:


La parola attacco in questo caso mi fa impazzire


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Secondo sta roba il pisello rimane identico in posizione riposo/attacco! Meno di 4 cm di risveglio mi sembrano abbastanza preoccupanti...    :rotfl:



Ciao

in effetti. Ma prenditela con "Focus" ... i dati non gli ho prelevati io ... :rotfl:

Mi ricordavo solo di un discorso fatto anni fa, che la media stava attorno ai 22 cm ... 
Con 24 e più, si tocca il top. 

PS: qui il link ... http://www.focus.it/scienza/salute/la-lunghezza-media-del-pene-secondo-la-scienza


sienne


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> complimenti, hai passato il primo round ...
> 
> ...


quanta coda c'e'?


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti. Ma prenditela con "Focus" ... i dati non gli ho prelevati io ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


media 22? Che scherziamo? Saranno stati intervistati dei pescatori...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> quanta coda c'e'?



Ciao

tra anonimi e dichiarati ... ehhhhhhh,

tocca a te. Fatti avanti ho tutto a portata di mano ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho passato i cinquanta.una discreta signora di mezz'età


Che bello. Soprattutto per la serenità con cui lo dici. O almeno, quella traspare


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> quanta coda c'e'?


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tra anonimi e dichiarati ... ehhhhhhh,
> 
> ...


Sei unica !:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho passato i cinquanta.una *discreta* signora di mezz'età


secondo me sei bellissima. sempre detto.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> media 22? Che scherziamo? Saranno stati intervistati dei pescatori...



Ciao

come hai indovinato?

Stavamo su una spiaggia della costa della morte, di mattina verso le 4 e aspettavamo i primi pescatori. 
Senza scherzo ... parlavo a riguardo con mio cugino e i suoi amici. Ascoltavo ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


Cara, gia' di ritorno? 
Sai che mi informavo soltanto per fare un favore ad un amico, vero? 
Anche perche' si richiedono almeno 22 cm e, quindi, io sono automaticamente escluso


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :up::rotfl:
> 
> comunque ( OT ) io non riesco proprio a concepire come ci si possa rovinare in questo modo INDEGNO. proprio in virtù di ciò che si diceva sull'età e la bellezza.. a 40, 50 anni si pretende di essere come a 20 con risultati veramente spaventosi.
> 
> l'ultima volta che ho visto Paola Ferrari ho avuto un moto di spavento, sono seria. ma credo ve ne sarete accorti anche dallo schermo...:unhappy:


La conoscevo. 25 anni fa almeno.


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La parola attacco in questo caso mi fa impazzire


Se c'è una parola che fa veramente orrore è 'flaccido'.   :facepalm:


----------



## Tulipmoon (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cariiiinaaaa!!!!!  :inlove:
> 
> Moglie [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION], la possiamo adottare?   :angeletto:


Vai vai....vai libero....come dice me ma' "buttati a corpo morto":rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riporto le statistiche, così non ci confondiamo ...
> 
> ...


Confortante.


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Cara, gia' di ritorno?
> Sai che mi informavo soltanto per fare un favore ad un amico, vero?
> Anche perche' si richiedono almeno 22 cm e, quindi, io sono automaticamente escluso


:diffi:

non ricominceremo mica con i flirt alle mie spalle, vero? guarda che ho ancora le mie carte per trovarmi un amante!!! :incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :diffi:
> 
> non ricominceremo mica con i flirt alle mie spalle, vero? guarda che ho ancora le mie carte per trovarmi un amante!!! :incazzato:


:kiss:
sai che non ho occhi che per te, mio splendido fiore


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Confortante.


molto :wide-grin:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se c'è una parola che fa veramente orrore è 'flaccido'.   :facepalm:


Soffri di priapismo?


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Confortante.



Ciao


ehhh, lo so. Ma si parla della media, non del top ... 


Non allargare troppo i polmoni ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> :kiss:
> sai che non ho occhi che per te, mio splendido fiore


sì certo come no 

:girlcry:


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì certo come no
> 
> :girlcry:


ormai mi conosci, sono un po' galante ma sono fedelissimo


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ormai mi conosci, sono un po' galante ma sono fedelissimo


ma lo so, ma a me piace fare la moglie gelosa...mi diverte molto


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma lo so, ma a me piace fare la moglie gelosa...mi diverte molto



Ciao

ad assicurare è molto bravo, lo ammetto ... 
Ma nel silenzio, se lo sta misurando ... occhio ... 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma te guarda me...
> Che belen e maximilliano...


Pronta per la prova costume?


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ad assicurare è molto bravo, lo ammetto ...
> Ma nel silenzio, se lo sta misurando ... occhio ...
> ...


...mmh. ne sono convinta anche io. 

:diffi:

carneval


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Vai vai....vai libero....come dice me ma' "buttati a corpo morto":rotfl:


Ma no, tesoro cara... è così piccina. 
Un metro e mezzo neanche: le prendiamo una culletta rosa, sai che bello!?!  



danny ha detto:


> Soffri di priapismo?


Ma no. E' il termine ad essere orendo con una R sola. Tipo 'moscio': non si può sentire! 
Io dico: a riposo. 

Mi si offende di meno... :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ad assicurare è molto bravo, lo ammetto ...
> Ma nel silenzio, se lo sta misurando ... occhio ...
> ...


Faccio ben presto a misurare 
l'importante e' stare nella media; non quella dei pescatori, pero'


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma no, tesoro cara... è così piccina.
> Un metro e mezzo neanche: le prendiamo una culletta rosa, sai che bello!?!
> 
> 
> ...


adoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

amico mio ma tu e tua moglie @_Tulipmoon_ avete un posticino anche per me nel caso in cui beccassi mio marito in evidenti flirt extraconiugali? al momento i miei potenziali amanti non sono reperibili a darmi asilo


----------



## Ross (21 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> adoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> amico mio ma tu e tua moglie @_Tulipmoon_ avete un posticino anche per me nel caso in cui beccassi mio marito in evidenti flirt extraconiugali? al momento i miei potenziali amanti non sono reperibili a darmi asilo


Ma certo, siam generosi noi coniungi. 

Ross e [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] restano inossidabili...coppia de fero!

Poi mentre tu e mogliema rimanete in cucina a piagnucolare sulle tue sventure, io esco con [MENTION=5877]ivanl[/MENTION] e si va a fare bisboccia!     :bere:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Faccio ben presto a misurare
> l'importante e' stare nella media; non quella dei pescatori, pero'



Ciao

il più coraggioso sei stato tu. :up:

Ti faccio qualche sconto ... che ne dici di tre cm? :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il più coraggioso sei stato tu. :up:
> 
> ...


se partiamo dai 22, mi sa che non bastano 
Ma la storia che l'importante e' come si usa, non c'e' piu'??


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Pronta per la prova costume?


Carnevale è già passato...


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma certo, siam generosi noi coniungi.
> 
> Ross e @_Tulipmoon_ restano inossidabili...coppia de fero!
> 
> *Poi mentre tu e mogliema rimanete in cucina a piagnucolare sulle tue sventure,* io esco con @_ivanl_ e si va a fare bisboccia!     :bere:


.......beati a voi :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Carnevale è già passato...


Volevo portanti in barca a trovare lds


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> se partiamo dai 22, mi sa che non bastano
> Ma la storia che l'importante e' come si usa, non c'e' piu'??



Ciao

il mestolo deve pure avere qualche punto di riferimento ... 
Non è che voi lo potete avere come natura ve lo ha fatto, e va bene così.

Retto, senza inclinazioni in qualche direzione e manovrabile. 
Ecco. Ho dato il massimo della mia flessibilità ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Volevo portanti in barca a trovare lds


Dobbiamo per forza?


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dobbiamo per forza?


Per forza per te non c'è niente lovely


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per forza per te non c'è niente lovely


Allora stiamocene al largo noi e basta...


----------



## banshee (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mestolo deve pure avere qualche punto di riferimento ...
> Non è che voi lo potete avere come natura ve lo ha fatto, e va bene così.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma no, tesoro cara... è così piccina.
> Un metro e mezzo neanche: le prendiamo una culletta rosa, sai che bello!?!


in effetti hai ragione, darebbe quel tocco di pucciosità che manca alla famigliola felice


banshee ha detto:


> adoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> amico mio ma tu e tua moglie @_Tulipmoon_ avete un posticino anche per me nel caso in cui beccassi mio marito in evidenti flirt extraconiugali? al momento i miei potenziali amanti non sono reperibili a darmi asilo


Avoja! Questa famigliola allargata sta diventando sempre più grande! Che bello *_*!! Ricorda che nella stanza degli ospiti c'è come ospite fisso @_Falcor_ e pare che russi ( @_Foglia_ come vedi continuo a darvi piccoli spunti di riflessione), ma magari riesci a migliorare la sua alimentazione, per cui ti ripagherai l'alloggio badandolo:rotfl:



Ross ha detto:


> Ma certo, siam generosi noi coniungi.
> 
> Ross e @_Tulipmoon_ restano inossidabili...coppia de fero!
> 
> Poi mentre tu e mogliema rimanete in cucina a piagnucolare sulle tue sventure, io esco con @_ivanl_ e si va a fare bisboccia!     :bere:


Ma voglio sbevucchiare anche io!!!


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma no, tesoro cara... è così piccina.
> Un metro e mezzo neanche: le prendiamo una culletta rosa, sai che bello!?!
> 
> 
> ...


A riposo è decisamente preferibile.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Carnevale è già passato...


Sto ridendo ancora...


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sto ridendo ancora...


----------



## oscuro (21 Giugno 2016)

*SI*

Si,ok un bel culo,ma io mi perdo dietro un modo di camminare,dietro un ondeggiare,sopratutto dietro certi sguardi,non c'è nulla di più seducente di uno sguardo..!
Culo,gambe,seno,va bene tutto...ma nessuno commenta il modo di guardare delle donne?
Ecco,io non mi vergogno,io mi ci perdo ancora,poi mi faccio sfiorare dal tutto e proseguo...ma certi sguardi ti entrano dentro...e li restano.


----------



## ivanl (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il mestolo deve pure avere qualche punto di riferimento ...
> Non è che voi lo potete avere come natura ve lo ha fatto, e va bene così.
> ...


vabbe', almeno questi parametri li soddisfiamo


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

LDS...
Ma dimmi un po'...la tua posizione sui peli quale sarebbe?
Perchè io ho deciso di perdere 20 kg per te..., già so che solo 5 li perdo in una seduta dall'estetista...ma tu che preferenze hai in merito?
Posso tenermi il vello?
Illuminami!

:inlove:


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> LDS...
> Ma dimmi un po'...la tua posizione sui peli quale sarebbe?
> Perchè io ho deciso di perdere 20 kg per te..., già so che solo 5 li perdo in una seduta dall'estetista...ma tu che preferenze hai in merito?
> Posso tenermi il vello?
> ...


Ah peró 
Il maglione organico. ...che figata! 
E se ti cade un bicchiere di vino addosso mentre guardi estasiata LDS puoi ripulire facilmente! 
:up:


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ah peró
> Il maglione organico. ...che figata!
> E se ti cade un bicchiere di vino addosso mentre guardi estasiata LDS puoi ripulire facilmente!
> :up:


Ma tu hai idea della gestione che ho io delle escursioni termiche!?
Ma baciatemi tutti le chiappe!!! 
Io non conosco nè il caldo nè il freddo!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu hai idea della gestione che ho io delle escursioni termiche!?
> Ma baciatemi tutti le chiappe!!!
> Io non conosco nè il caldo nè il freddo!


Immagino.  Quasi quasi me li trapianto pure sulla schiena


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Immagino.  Quasi quasi me li trapianto pure sulla schiena


Aspetta che LDS mi dà una risposta e se a lui non piacciono ti passo i miei...


----------



## Alessandra (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetta che LDS mi dà una risposta e se a lui non piacciono ti passo i miei...


:up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (21 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non mi piace mettere in difficoltà le altre donne.


non mi metti in difficoltà


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Insomma per tirare i conti finali, quali donne e quali uomini è giusto che garbino??...


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione, darebbe quel tocco di pucciosità che manca alla famigliola feliceAvoja! Questa famigliola allargata sta diventando sempre più grande! Che bello *_*!! Ricorda che nella stanza degli ospiti c'è come ospite fisso @_Falcor_ e pare che russi ( @_Foglia_ come vedi continuo a darvi piccoli spunti di riflessione), ma magari riesci a migliorare la sua alimentazione, per cui ti ripagherai l'alloggio badandolo:rotfl:Ma voglio sbevucchiare anche io!!!


Non riesco a mettere il grassetto col telefono. Ovviamente tu sai perché sto ridendo


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Insomma per tirare i conti finali, quali donne e quali uomini è giusto che garbino??...


Quelle e quelli che garbano. Mi pare ovvio .

Secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Quelle e quelli che garbano. Mi pare ovvio .
> 
> Secondo me.


Ecco.. 
quante energie disperse e più utilmente utilizzabili..


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco..
> quante energie disperse e più utilmente utilizzabili..




Manno dai.... Si sono fatte belle chiacchierate


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Manno dai.... Si sono fatte belle chiacchierate


Io da domani la penso come LDS fino a fine mese.. 
Vediamo se mi trovo bene..  poi si vede se prorogare x tutta l estate

Tanto sono quello degli esperimenti, tanto vale fare anche questo 

Nella vita non bisogna farsi mancare nulla...


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

beh io vorrei sapere quante tra le donne del forum, se le avvicinasse un uomo che reputano un "cesso", starebbero' li' a cercarne i lati positivi

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> beh io vorrei sapere quante tra le donne del forum, se le avvicinasse un uomo che reputano un "cesso", starebbero' li' a cercarne i lati positivi
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Che ti devo dire? Io sono sempre andata oltre in tutte le cose.
Ovvio che la mia apertura mentale tu te la  puoi sognare.
Però se la te piace stare in quel limbo dove è lecito catalogare come cesso o cessa qualcuno non sarò certo io a pensare di distoglierti.
Io so che non mi piace togliermi possibilità di ogni tipo mettendo paletti assurdi, e una parola o uno scambio posso averlo con tutti, e piacevoli sorprese ne ho avute più di una dalla vita.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire? Io sono sempre andata oltre in tutte le cose.
> Ovvio che la mia apertura mentale tu te la  puoi sognare.
> Però se la te piace stare in quel limbo dove è lecito catalogare come cesso o cessa qualcuno non sarò certo io a pensare di distoglierti.
> Io so che non mi piace togliermi possibilità di ogni tipo mettendo paletti assurdi, e una parola o uno scambio posso averlo con tutti, e piacevoli sorprese ne ho avute più di una dalla vita.


non mi sembra un chiaro esempio di apertura mentale quello di catalogare le persone in base a pregiudizi, come hai fatto tu.
se capisco bene il problema e' il termine, che non a caso avevo virgolettato, quindi se avessi usato l'espressione "persona che provoca repulsione" che ho usato qualche pagina addietro, sarebbe stato tutto diverso?
alla faccia dell'apertura mentale.
poi se permetti io mi infastidisco molto di piu' quando si da' dell'imbecille e dell'ignorante ad una persona del forum in pubblico in modo arrogante e gratuito (non mi riferisco certo a te) che non quando si usino termini generici ancorche' sgradevoli.


Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io so che non mi piace togliermi possibilità di ogni tipo mettendo paletti assurdi, e una parola o uno scambio posso averlo con tutti, e piacevoli sorprese ne ho avute più di una dalla vita.


mi sembra ovvio


Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> beh io vorrei sapere quante tra le donne del forum, se le avvicinasse un uomo che reputano un "cesso", starebbero' li' a cercarne i lati positivi
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Partendo dal presupposto che non ho mai incontrati cessi perché non definirei mai così nessuno, si, non è mai stato l'aspetto fisico a farmi decidere se approfondire la conoscenza o no a qualunque livello.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che non ho mai incontrati cessi perché non definirei mai così nessuno, si, non è mai stato l'aspetto fisico a farmi decidere se approfondire la conoscenza o no a qualunque livello.


ok
siamo a 1 

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

A proposito di cessi
[video=youtube_share;0jTuMzlL_pY]http://youtu.be/0jTuMzlL_pY[/video]


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> beh io vorrei sapere quante tra le donne del forum, se le avvicinasse un uomo che reputano un "cesso", starebbero' li' a cercarne i lati positivi
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

sono i modi che determinano se permetto una vicinanza o meno e non un aspetto fisico. 
Ci mancherebbe pure. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non mi sembra un chiaro esempio di apertura mentale quello di catalogare le persone in base a pregiudizi, come hai fatto tu.
> se capisco bene il problema e' il termine, che non a caso avevo virgolettato, quindi se avessi usato l'espressione "persona che provoca repulsione" che ho usato qualche pagina addietro, sarebbe stato tutto diverso?
> alla faccia dell'apertura mentale.
> poi se permetti io mi infastidisco molto di piu' quando si da' dell'imbecille e dell'ignorante ad una persona del forum in pubblico in modo arrogante e gratuito (non mi riferisco certo a te) che non quando si usino termini generici ancorche' sgradevoli.
> ...



abbello, non ho certo pregiudizi io.
siete in tanti a catalogarvi da soli: prima esprimete con dovizia di particolari il vostro punto di vista ristretto spiegando il perché e il per come e quella che ha pregiudizi sarei io?

ma vi rendete conto che fate pure ridere?


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

ok abbiamo capito che in questo forum l'aspetto fisico non conta, ovviamente non contano neppure i soldi..
ed io mi rendo conto che questa e' veramente una isola felice, ci credo che ridete

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2016)

Per me più che la bellezza conta il piacere. Che è dato da un insieme di cose. Tra cui l'impatto estetico. Non so se ho spiegato.....


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ok abbiamo capito che in questo forum l'aspetto fisico non conta, ovviamente non contano neppure i soldi..
> ed io mi rendo conto che questa e' veramente una isola felice, ci credo che ridete
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mah io personalmente difficilmente riuscierei a farmi rapire i sensi da uno di 150 kg laido e un po' frusto ma nemmeno un woody allen per intenderci. Potrebbe capitarmi di rimanere affascinata da un uomo bruttino se dotato di molto humor e di forte personalità


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mah io personalmente difficilmente riuscierei a farmi rapire i sensi da uno di 150 kg laido e un po' frusto ma nemmeno un woody allen per intenderci. Potrebbe capitarmi di rimanere affascinata da un uomo bruttino se dotato di molto humor e di forte personalità


ecco finalmente! mi sembrava di essere un marziano

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A proposito di cessi
> [video=youtube_share;0jTuMzlL_pY]http://youtu.be/0jTuMzlL_pY[/video]


Quante perle in questo film


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non trovo discriminante perplesso come non trovo discriminate oscuro quando parla di culi e come devono essere per piacergli, come non trovo discriminante nessuno che da un suo giudizio personale su ciò che piace o meno
> trovo discriminante se un ragazzo dice che chi coltiva patate è uno sfigato, chi va a vendere al mercato èsfigato, chi non ha certi canoni estetici non può piacere a nessuno e di grazia se trova uno che la/lo degna di attenzioni di qualsiasi natura esse siano
> e la trovo discriminate perché è una mentalità gretta che si estende ad un modo di vivere la vita e i rapporti personali secondo me pericoloso per chi lo attua
> io esprimo un'opinione su quello che ho scritto ora ora, se lo avesse scritto @_oscuro_ o @_danny_ o @_marietto_ avrei agito nello stesso modo perché @_LDS_ ha una mentalità  estrema che spero correva nel tempo, e parlo come se fossi una madre
> ...



scusa fiammetta se vedo solo ora il tuo post, ma mi è servito il pc perché il telefono evidentemente salta delle pagine 
abbi pazienza, ma se entro e vedo una utente che puntualizza su un'affermazione di perplesso e poi vedo te che ribatti spiegando per più post cosa secondo te intendeva perplesso intravedo una mezza difesa, in quanto proprio per il tuo ragionamento a rispondere dovrebbe essere lui, casomai ( cosa che ha fatto successivamente)
l'opinione è spiegare come la pensi tu, non interpretare quel che intendeva perplesso con quell'affermazione.
ci sta che magari lo conosci meglio di me e capisci meglio cosa intende.
io se leggo: una che non ha almeno la coppa B manco la prendo in considerazione, mi faccio un'opinione ben precisa, che si chiami perplesso o mario o giovanni e nella fattispecie l'opinione è che a intraprendere la strada più facile siamo capaci tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me più che la bellezza conta il piacere. Che è dato da un insieme di cose. Tra cui l'impatto estetico. Non so se ho spiegato.....


io ho capito


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

secondo me l'attrazione fisica e' alla base di un buon rapporto, e' una condizione necessaria ma assolutamente non sufficiente. se manca puo' nascere soltanto una amicizia. 
poi ognuno e' attirato da un particolare tipo di bellezza, chi anche da un singolo particolare, a lds piace la ragazza giovane alta e bella e oggettivamente non ci vedo nulla di strano o superficiale. 
per me ad esempio e' diverso, il suo tipo non mi attira e preferisco spesso donne meno perfette

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me più che la bellezza conta il piacere. Che è dato da un insieme di cose. Tra cui l'impatto estetico. Non so se ho spiegato.....


Si, poi c ' è molta soggettività nel piacere, al punto che mi sono piaciuti uomini ritenuti brutti. Non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si, poi c ' è molta soggettività nel piacere, al punto che mi sono piaciuti uomini ritenuti brutti. Non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace


d'accordissimo anche se qualcuno pretende di giudicare i gusti altrui

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> secondo me l'attrazione fisica e' alla base di un buon rapporto, e' una condizione necessaria ma assolutamente non sufficiente. se manca puo' nascere soltanto una amicizia.
> poi ognuno e' attirato da un particolare tipo di bellezza, chi anche da un singolo particolare, a lds piace la ragazza giovane alta e bella e oggettivamente non ci vedo nulla di strano o superficiale.
> per me ad esempio e' diverso, il suo tipo non mi attira e preferisco spesso donne meno perfette
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si, ma non è che vai con i paraocchi. Voglio dire che può capitare che a prenderti di testa sia una bruna bassa, nonostante il tuo ideale fosse bionda e alta


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> secondo me l'attrazione fisica e' alla base di un buon rapporto, e' una condizione necessaria ma assolutamente non sufficiente. se manca puo' nascere soltanto una amicizia.
> poi ognuno e' attirato da un particolare tipo di bellezza, chi anche da un singolo particolare, a lds piace la ragazza giovane alta e bella e oggettivamente non ci vedo nulla di strano o superficiale.
> per me ad esempio e' diverso, il suo tipo non mi attira e preferisco spesso donne meno perfette
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

l'attrazione fisica scatta per un insieme di cose, che non riesco a riassumere in particolari fisici. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si, ma non è che vai con i paraocchi. Voglio dire che può capitare che a prenderti di testa sia una bruna bassa, nonostante il tuo ideale fosse bionda e alta


i paraocchi li ha chi attacca a testa bassa non chi espone le sue idee

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'attrazione fisica scatta per un insieme di cose, che non riesco a riassumere in particolari fisici.
> 
> ...


infatti non solo fisici ma l'aspetto viene pruma, e' il primo impatto ed influenza anche il resto. 

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> secondo me l'attrazione fisica e' alla base di un buon rapporto, e' una condizione necessaria ma assolutamente non sufficiente. se manca puo' nascere soltanto una amicizia.
> poi ognuno e' attirato da un particolare tipo di bellezza, chi anche da un singolo particolare, a lds piace la ragazza giovane alta e bella e oggettivamente non ci vedo nulla di strano o superficiale.
> per me ad esempio e' diverso, il suo tipo non mi attira e preferisco spesso donne meno perfette
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


L'attrazione fisica e la bellezza (o i canoni personali di bellezza) non c'azzeccano praticamente nulla.


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'attrazione fisica scatta per un insieme di cose, che non riesco a riassumere in particolari fisici.
> 
> ...


Ma si. Io ho avuto fidanzati agli antipodi fisicamente parlando ma il punto è che a livello ideale uno ambisce al "bello" ma mi sembra normale. Il patologico è fissarsi con un ideale


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> infatti non solo fisici ma l'aspetto viene pruma, e' il primo impatto ed influenza anche il resto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

ehhhhh, ma appunto. Lo dici tu stesso, che non è SOLO l'aspetto fisico. 
E per me, quel "non solo" ha più peso che una gamba lunga o corta ... per dire. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'attrazione fisica e la bellezza (o i canoni personali di bellezza) non c'azzeccano praticamente nulla.


Nzomma. Si sta estremizzando.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> secondo me l'attrazione fisica e' alla base di un buon rapporto, e' una condizione necessaria ma assolutamente non sufficiente. se manca puo' nascere soltanto una amicizia.
> poi ognuno e' attirato da un particolare tipo di bellezza, chi anche da un singolo particolare, a lds piace la ragazza giovane alta e bella e oggettivamente non ci vedo nulla di strano o superficiale.
> per me ad esempio e' diverso, il suo tipo non mi attira e preferisco spesso donne meno perfette
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


infatti la domanda iniziale del 3d era dire cosa attrae (istintivamente) la nostra attenzione quando incontriamo una donna (o un uomo) che non conosciamo.

quindi citare un dettaglio fisico diventa inevitabile.   chiaro che una persona mediamente intelligente di quel dettaglio non ne fa un totem.


Mi viene in mente il caso di Tebe e del suo Mattia.   lui era un "patito" delle donne formose, eppure sta con una donna che esteticamente è agli antipodi.     il che significa che il primo impatto è per l'appunto il primo impatto.

e nulla di più.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma si. Io ho avuto fidanzati agli antipodi fisicamente parlando ma il punto è che a livello ideale uno ambisce al "bello" ma mi sembra normale. Il patologico è fissarsi con un ideale



Ciao

ma guarda, a me viene da ridere se uno mi dovesse dire, mi piaci da morire ... impazzisco per te,
ma non arrivi ad un metro e sessanta, perciò non ci potrà mai esserci nulla tra noi. 
È di questo che si sta parlando ... una discriminante fisica, che determina il resto ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> secondo me l'attrazione fisica e' alla base di un buon rapporto, e' una condizione necessaria ma assolutamente non sufficiente. se manca puo' nascere soltanto una amicizia.
> poi ognuno e' attirato da un particolare tipo di bellezza, chi anche da un singolo particolare, a lds piace la ragazza giovane alta e bella e oggettivamente non ci vedo nulla di strano o superficiale.
> per me ad esempio e' diverso, il suo tipo non mi attira e preferisco spesso donne meno perfette
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sicuramebte l'attrazione fisica è alla base se per attrazioni intendi il desiderio e la passione. Ma desiderio e passione mi nascono dalla testa e non dalla vista. Ma sarò un caso clinico che ti devo dire 
Poi io come tutti ho preferenze e cose che non mi piacciono ma mi infastidiscono e respingono molto di più i modi di porsi o lati del carattere che l'aspetto fisico


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> infatti non solo fisici ma l'aspetto viene pruma, e' il primo impatto ed influenza anche il resto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


No


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma guarda, a me viene da ridere se uno mi dovesse dire, mi piaci da morire ... impazzisco per te,
> ma non arrivi ad un metro e sessanta, perciò non ci potrà mai esserci nulla tra noi.
> ...


Va be, questa è follia. Tipo parametri per accedere al concorso di bellezza:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nzomma. Si sta estremizzando.


Per me l'attrazione fisica poco ha a che vedere con un canone prefissato.
L'attrazione è fatta di ben altro.
Se io dico che voglio per forza gli occhi azzurri poi tu li hai marron-cacca, ma mi fai un sangue allucinante che me frega se non hai gli occhi azzurri?!
Tutt'al più tengo chiusi i miei... :rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma guarda, a me viene da ridere se uno mi dovesse dire, mi piaci da morire ... impazzisco per te,
> ma non arrivi ad un metro e sessanta, perciò non ci potrà mai esserci nulla tra noi.
> ...


ma questo significa ridicolizzare le tesi dell'altro. lui ha parlato di donna bella intelligente ed indipendente. poi, e questo e' un altro concetto, ha detto che sotto un certo livello estetico non ha senso andare. e su questo sono d'accordo perche' sotto certi livelli l'aspetto fisico diventa predominante

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti la domanda iniziale del 3d era dire cosa attrae (istintivamente) la nostra attenzione quando incontriamo una donna (o un uomo) che non conosciamo.
> 
> quindi citare un dettaglio fisico diventa inevitabile.   chiaro che una persona mediamente intelligente di quel dettaglio non ne fa un totem.
> 
> ...



Ciao

perché non aveva la discriminante in testa e negli occhi, che bisogna avere una coppa B, altrimenti nada ... 

Avere un ideale è un conto, farne la discriminante negli incontri è un'altra ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me l'attrazione fisica poco ha a che vedere con un canone prefissato.
> L'attrazione è fatta di ben altro.
> Se io dico che voglio per forza gli occhi azzurri poi tu li hai marron-cacca, ma mi fai un sangue allucinante che me frega se non hai gli occhi azzurri?!
> Tutt'al più tengo chiusi i miei... :rotfl:


ovvio

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti la domanda iniziale del 3d era dire cosa attrae (istintivamente) la nostra attenzione quando incontriamo una donna (o un uomo) che non conosciamo.
> 
> quindi citare un dettaglio fisico diventa inevitabile.   chiaro che una persona mediamente intelligente di quel dettaglio non ne fa un totem.
> 
> ...


Ma io anche interpreto così.
sono sempre stata idealmente attratta dall addominale scolpito e sono sempre finita con uomini con pancetta:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ma questo significa ridicolizzare le tesi dell'altro. lui ha parlato di donna bella intelligente ed indipendente. poi, e questo e' un altro concetto, ha detto che sotto un certo livello estetico non ha senso andare. e su questo sono d'accordo perche' sotto certi livelli l'aspetto fisico diventa predominante
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao


portare all'estremo, significa solo di tentare di far capire cosa cozza ... 

Non capovolgere il concetto ... 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me l'attrazione fisica poco ha a che vedere con un canone prefissato.
> L'attrazione è fatta di ben altro.
> Se io dico che voglio per forza gli occhi azzurri poi tu li hai marron-cacca, ma mi fai un sangue allucinante che me frega se non hai gli occhi azzurri?!
> Tutt'al più tengo chiusi i miei... :rotfl:


Ma dai. Io spero che si stia banalizzando. Trovo folle avere parametri così restrittivi


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> portare all'estremo, significa solo di tentare di far capire cosa cozza ...
> ...


non ho capito

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma dai. Io spero che si stia banalizzando. Trovo folle avere parametri così restrittivi


È LDS che ha sti parametri... E io soffro molto...
Bettina mia come devo fare?!


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché non aveva la discriminante in testa e negli occhi, che bisogna avere una coppa B, altrimenti nada ...
> 
> ...


difatti il problema è mio.   per me la dimensione del seno è condizione imprescindibile perchè io funziono in un certo modo.    non è una cosa di cui mi vanto, non vado a dire a chi è piatta che è un cesso senza speranza alcuna se non di contentarsi di un parimenti cesso.

non è poetico, non è romantico e non è una cosa che mi fa buona pubblicità.  ma me ne frega una giusta fava, perchè almeno è la verità.


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È LDS che ha sti parametri... E io soffro molto...
> Bettina mia come devo fare?!


Ma io credo che si diverta a esasperare. Dai. Io so che mi turba sempre un pochino il papà dell asilo che assomiglia a pozzetto:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> difatti il problema è mio.   per me la dimensione del seno è condizione imprescindibile perchè io funziono in un certo modo.    non è una cosa di cui mi vanto, non vado a dire a chi è piatta che è un cesso senza speranza alcuna se non di contentarsi di un parimenti cesso.
> 
> non è poetico, non è romantico e non è una cosa che mi fa buona pubblicità.  ma me ne frega una giusta fava, perchè almeno è la verità.


Cioè te sotto la seconda non funzioni?:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cioè te sotto la seconda non funzioni?:rotfl:


e mi addormento pure durante i pompini.   'na tragedia.


----------



## Nicka (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io credo che si diverta a esasperare. Dai. Io so che mi turba sempre un pochino il papà dell asilo che assomiglia a pozzetto:rotfl:


Pozzetto ha il suo perché...


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non ho capito
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao

ho portato all'estremo un esempio per dimostrare quanto è ridicolo concentrarsi solo su un dettaglio. 
Infatti, se si riconosce che ci sono anche altri fattori, a quel dettaglio non dai più peso ... 

Capisco, però, che c'è chi ha bisogno dell'apparenza per soddisfare certi propri pregiudizi. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e mi addormento pure durante i pompini.   'na tragedia.


E va be quando si dice "chiudi gli occhi e sogna":rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E va be quando si dice "chiudi gli occhi e sogna":rotfl:


però mi dicono che almeno non russo.


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pozzetto ha il suo perché...


Tu mi capisci più di me stessa


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> difatti il problema è mio.   per me la dimensione del seno è condizione imprescindibile perchè io funziono in un certo modo.    non è una cosa di cui mi vanto, non vado a dire a chi è piatta che è un cesso senza speranza alcuna se non di contentarsi di un parimenti cesso.
> 
> non è poetico, non è romantico e non è una cosa che mi fa buona pubblicità.  ma me ne frega una giusta fava, perchè almeno è la verità.



Ciao

ma a me, del tuo elenco di come ti fa sembrare, frega ben poco. Rimaniamo in tema. 

È semplice: è oggettivare una persona ... per i propri "desideri" ...

PS: Ho messo tra le virgole il termine, perché non mi sembra proprio tanto azzeccato ... 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> però mi dicono che almeno non russo.


Ma sei veramente capace di addormentarti con lavori in corso???


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma a me, del tuo elenco di come ti fa sembrare, frega ben poco. Rimaniamo in tema.
> 
> ...


il tema del 3d è cosa colpisce di una donna o di un uomo al primo impatto visivo.     cioè una persona di cui sai zero, manco come si chiama,da dove viene e che ci fa lì.
rileggi pure il primo post.

se poi tu ritieni di saper scannerizzare una persona a prima vista, deducendone carattere,inclinazioni,etc....buon per te.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma sei veramente capace di addormentarti con lavori in corso???


come un pupo proprio.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma dai. Io spero che si stia banalizzando. Trovo folle avere parametri così restrittivi


banalizzando l'altro si finisce per aver ragione

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tema del 3d è cosa colpisce di una donna o di un uomo al primo impatto visivo.     cioè una persona di cui sai zero, manco come si chiama,da dove viene e che ci fa lì.
> rileggi pure il primo post.
> 
> se poi tu ritieni di saper scannerizzare una persona a prima vista, deducendone carattere,inclinazioni,etc....buon per te.



Ciao

mi stai gettando delle affermazioni, che non ho sostenuto. 
Va bon ... pazienza. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2016)

Ok.Niente pompini e tette piccole per Perplesso.No carne e patate e niente disoccupate per LDS.Siete tutti avvisati.Penso che abbiamo completato il 3d.


----------



## perplesso (21 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi stai gettando delle affermazioni, che non ho sostenuto.
> Va bon ... pazienza.
> ...


hai chiesto tu di tornare in tema col 3d.  il tema del 3d è cosa ti colpisce a prima vista di una persona che non conosci,
di cui sai nulla.

io ho citato un dettaglio fisico che per me è importante per sapere se con una data donna potrebbe esserci un'attrazione fisica piuttosto che una bella amicizia senza secondi fini.

Oscuro ha correttamente citato un dettaglio non fisico (il portamento) che in effetti colpisce anche me.

Danny,Ross ed altri hanno fatto riferimenti diversi.    se tu vuoi citare se non un dettaglio fisico, un particolare del modo di fare di un uomo, ok.     possiamo ragionare di quello, per capire le differenze tra me e te in particolare, per arrivare magari a delle differenze tra uomini e donne oppure tra persone di una certa età rispetto a persone di età diversa.

il tema è questo.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> non mi metti in difficoltà


Dite sempre così, poi mi vedete 148x46 e la mia villosità e diventate tutte gelose  dopo che mi sono anche affezionata. Io lo so che le mie  gambe lunghe 65 cm le invidierai  

 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai chiesto tu di tornare in tema col 3d.  il tema del 3d è cosa ti colpisce a prima vista di una persona che non conosci,
> di cui sai nulla.
> 
> io ho citato un dettaglio fisico che per me è importante per sapere se con una data donna potrebbe esserci un'attrazione fisica piuttosto che una bella amicizia senza secondi fini.
> ...



Ciao

io intendevo, che non m'interessa la tua lista di come potresti sembrare, perché riduci il triage ad un aspetto fisico. Contestavo solo questo aspetto, perché contiene la proiezione di come dovrei vederti e non mi andava di entrare in questo tipo di dialogo. Preferisco capire il perché ... che è più in tema. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io intendevo, che non m'interessa la tua lista di come potresti sembrare, perché riduci il triage ad un aspetto fisico. Contestavo solo questo aspetto, perché contiene la proiezione di come dovrei vederti e non mi andava di entrare in questo tipo di dialogo. Preferisco capire il perché ... che è più in tema.
> 
> ...


in verità no, il tema è proprio l'aspetto fisico.    il perchè noto così tanto quel dettaglio fisico?   dato esperienziale.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in verità no, il tema è proprio l'aspetto fisico.    il perchè noto così tanto quel dettaglio fisico?   dato esperienziale.



Ciao

Capiamoci. Sei passato su un aspetto personale, di come questo tuo triage possa risultare. Tutto qua. Avrei potuto ignorare, ma ho solo precisato, che a me non interessa come tu credi di risultare a riguardo. 

Il resto l'ho ben capito. E a riguardo ti ho risposto, che secondo me, ridurre il triage ad un aspetto fisico per questioni d'esperienza è oggettivare la persona ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Capiamoci. Sei passato su un aspetto personale, di come questo tuo triage possa risultare. Tutto qua. Avrei potuto ignorare, ma ho solo precisato, che a me non interessa come tu credi di risultare a riguardo.
> 
> ...


e quindi?    se la domanda è cosa vi colpisce al primo impatto, rispondo quello che ho risposto.   se la domanda fosse stata differente, avrei risposto in modo diverso.

oggettivare la persona è una tua deduzione.   come peraltro ammetti.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?    se la domanda è cosa vi colpisce al primo impatto, rispondo quello che ho risposto.   se la domanda fosse stata differente, avrei risposto in modo diverso.
> 
> oggettivare la persona è una tua deduzione.   come peraltro ammetti.



Ciao

e quindi, fai del tuo ideale la discriminante nel reale ... tutto qua. 
Cosa, che a quanto pare non ha fatto Mattia ... che pur avendo un certo ideale, si è lasciato prendere da altro. 

La mia deduzione si basa sul fatto che se non ci sono le tette a te neanche ti si alza ... la leggo come una riduzione, come se l'unione avvenisse con le tette e non con la persona. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e quindi, fai del tuo ideale la discriminante nel reale ... tutto qua.
> Cosa, che a quanto pare non ha fatto Mattia ... che pur avendo un certo ideale, si è lasciato prendere da altro.
> ...


tutti discriminiamo.  anche tu.   il parametro su cui basiamo il nostro discrimine io non lo infiocchetto, tutto qui.


il mio è essere sincero.    superare il mio limite significa provare qualcosa di assolutamente unico.  esattamente come Mattia con Tebe.     e questo permane come eccezione.   perchè in quel caso non si parla solo di sesso.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti discriminiamo.  anche tu.   il parametro su cui basiamo il nostro discrimine io non lo infiocchetto, tutto qui.
> 
> 
> il mio è essere sincero.    superare il mio limite significa provare qualcosa di assolutamente unico.  esattamente come Mattia con Tebe.     e questo permane come eccezione.   perchè in quel caso non si parla solo di sesso.



Ciao

certo che discriminiamo tutti. È necessario per poterci orientare e guidare l'attenzione ... questo, non credo che qualcuno lo abbia messo in discussione o negato. La questione è più su cosa e come facciamo questo triage. Alcuni su aspetti fisici e altri hanno bisogno di cogliere anche altro, che si può esprimere in tanti dettagli che già si coglie da subito. Non c'è nulla da fiocchettare. 

Se Mattia non avesse preso in considerazione anche altro, la loro storia non poteva neanche iniziare. 
Sesso o storia seria che sia. 

Però, se non ti si alza neanche ... a voglia a voler creare una storia seria ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa fiammetta se vedo solo ora il tuo post, ma mi è servito il pc perché il telefono evidentemente salta delle pagine
> abbi pazienza, ma se entro e vedo una utente che puntualizza su un'affermazione di perplesso e poi vedo te che ribatti spiegando per più post cosa secondo te intendeva perplesso intravedo una mezza difesa, in quanto proprio per il tuo ragionamento a rispondere dovrebbe essere lui, casomai ( cosa che ha fatto successivamente)
> l'opinione è spiegare come la pensi tu, non interpretare quel che intendeva perplesso con quell'affermazione.
> ci sta che magari lo conosci meglio di me e capisci meglio cosa intende.
> io se leggo: una che non ha almeno la coppa B manco la prendo in considerazione, mi faccio un'opinione ben precisa, che si chiami perplesso o mario o giovanni e nella fattispecie l'opinione è che a intraprendere la strada più facile siamo capaci tutti.


Di nulla non è che c'è un limite di tempo per rispondere 
ma io la penso come ho scritto 
Se ban scrive per me @_perplesso_ ha detto la stessa cosa di @_LDS_ e secondo ciò  che io leggo non è così sto esprimendo una mia opinione
opinione che ripeto non mi trova concorde perché io non ho mai letto che perplesso abbia detto ad una donna, in quanto non rientrante nei suoi canoni estetici, che  non avrebbe certamente trovato nessuno che se la cagava ( sintetizzo l'lds pensiero che son  di fretta ) @_LDS_ ha una costruzione del post ben precisa ( tanto che generalmente man a mano che scrive si diletta nel perculare ) 
lo fa probabilmente perché sa di ricevere reazioni sia che lo giustificano, sia che lo stigmatizzano 
va benissimo ma mi sembra evidente che alza l'asticella ad ogni suo interventomcon uno scopo  ben preciso, il suo divertimento 
per dirla tutta non è che io creda che tutto ciò che racconta @_LDS_ sia proprio come dice  ma a lui piace avere questo ruolo, ben venga 
buongiorno


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

Tutti facciamo un triage, se non fosse così qualsiasi attrazione sarebbe corrisposta e regnerebbe il libero amore
Cambia su cosa lo facciamo e -ancora di più- come lo facciamo
Ostentare di essere molto selettivi è un modo molto ingenuo di rimarcare il proprio valore sul mercato
È un modo di rimarcare i confini e i confini si mettono di fronte a quello che si teme


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tutti facciamo un triage, se non fosse così qualsiasi attrazione sarebbe corrisposta e regnerebbe il libero amore
> Cambia su cosa lo facciamo e -ancora di più- come lo facciamo
> *Ostentare di essere molto selettivi è un modo molto ingenuo di rimarcare il proprio valore sul mercato
> **È un modo di rimarcare i confini e i confini si mettono di fronte a quello che si teme*


Eh sì.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di nulla non è che c'è un limite di tempo per rispondere
> ma io la penso come ho scritto
> Se ban scrive per me @_perplesso_ ha detto la stessa cosa di @_LDS_ e secondo ciò  che io leggo non è così sto esprimendo una mia opinione
> opinione che ripeto non mi trova concorde perché io non ho mai letto che perplesso abbia detto ad una donna, in quanto non rientrante nei suoi canoni estetici, che  non avrebbe certamente trovato nessuno che se la cagava ( sintetizzo l'lds pensiero che son  di fretta ) @_LDS_ ha una costruzione del post ben precisa ( tanto che generalmente man a mano che scrive si diletta nel perculare )
> ...


In realtà lui secondo me la pensa davvero così, e gli piace vedere le reazioni di fronte alla manifestazione libera, senza filtri,  del suo pensiero.
In effetti, pagine e pagine su questo argomento credo che possano appagare l'ego di chiunque le abbia indotte.
Si sono dette e ridette le stesse cose, ogni volta cambiando solo la forma dell'esposizione.
Il che mi fa pensare che un po' tutti si sia coinvolti dalla stessa logica, chi suo malgrado, in quanto teme di non essere vincente, chi in maniera invece più determinata e consapevole, chi filtrando la sua parte istintiva attraverso la razionalità etc.
In effetti cosa ha detto in sintesi di così sconvolgente LDS?
Che gli piacciono le belle fighe.

Wow. 

Capirai... 
E' dalla seconda media che lo sento dire dagli uomini che conosco.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> In realtà lui secondo me la pensa davvero così, e gli piace vedere le reazioni di fronte alla manifestazione libera, senza filtri,  del suo pensiero.
> In effetti, pagine e pagine su questo argomento credo che possano appagare l'ego di chiunque le abbia indotte.
> Si sono dette e ridette le stesse cose, ogni volta cambiando solo la forma dell'esposizione.
> Il che mi fa pensare che un po' tutti si sia coinvolti dalla stessa logica, chi suo malgrado, in quanto teme di non essere vincente, chi in maniera invece più determinata e consapevole, chi filtrando la sua parte istintiva attraverso la razionalità etc.
> ...


A me non piacciono solo le belle donne,anche le donne che hanno qualcosa di particolare,e magari finiscono per paicermi di più delle belle....


----------



## Alessandra (22 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] 
Condivido pienamente. 
Anche il "sotto sotto si teme di non essere vincenti"....
Il "prendersela" per il timore di non entrare nella "categoria". ..


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non piacciono solo le belle donne,anche le donne che hanno qualcosa di particolare,e magari finiscono per paicermi di più delle belle....


ecco spieagto perché io e oscuro siamo solo amici :rotfl: io di particolare non ho niente, sono solo bella :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà lui secondo me la pensa davvero così, e gli piace vedere le reazioni di fronte alla manifestazione libera, senza filtri,  del suo pensiero.
> In effetti, pagine e pagine su questo argomento credo che possano appagare l'ego di chiunque le abbia indotte.
> Si sono dette e ridette le stesse cose, ogni volta cambiando solo la forma dell'esposizione.
> Il che mi fa pensare che un po' tutti si sia coinvolti dalla stessa logica, chi suo malgrado, in quanto teme di non essere vincente, chi in maniera invece più determinata e consapevole, chi filtrando la sua parte istintiva attraverso la razionalità etc.
> ...


A me onestamente non turba che dica gli piacciono le belle donne... Mai trovato qualcuno che dicesse il contrario ma se si aggiunge le cesse non hanno speranza sostanzialmente dice una cazzata.. Poi che ci sia qualcuno che la pensa come lui ma sicuro sia tra uomini che tra donne 
Sarà la 5 volta da ieri che lo ripeto... Comincio a preoccuparmi


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me onestamente non turba che dica gli piacciono le belle donne... *Mai trovato qualcuno che dicesse il contrario ma se si aggiunge le cesse non hanno speranza sostanzialmente dice una cazzata.*. Poi che ci sia qualcuno che la pensa come lui ma sicuro sia tra uomini che tra donne
> *Sarà la 5 volta da ieri che lo ripeto*... Comincio a preoccuparmi


Difatti è stato detto e stradetto e l'ho scritto pure io, non so più dove, forse nell'altra discussione... 
alla fine sono esaurito da questo confronto (si fa per dire, eh)
Pensavo di avere superato la questione già al liceo...
:carneval:
A me fa cagare invece il titolo di sto thread: le cesse contro le bombe atomiche...
Ma che è? 
Bombe atomiche non lo sentivo dagli anni 70...


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che discriminiamo tutti. È necessario per poterci orientare e guidare l'attenzione ... questo, non credo che qualcuno lo abbia messo in discussione o negato. La questione è più su cosa e come facciamo questo triage. Alcuni su aspetti fisici e altri hanno bisogno di cogliere anche altro, che si può esprimere in tanti dettagli che già si coglie da subito. Non c'è nulla da fiocchettare.
> 
> ...


continua a sfuggirti che il tema del 3d è cosa vi attrae immediatamente.   non sul tuo triage.   a me immediatamente cade l'occhio sulla scollatura, tu magari badi più a come uno si muove o alla voce.  sono reazioni istintive.

se il tema fosse stato cosa vi fa innamorare, la mia risposta sarebbe diversa.   certo la mia esperienza dice che se hai una coppa A, partiamo male.    perchè non c'è il mio interesse, sessualmente parlando.
ma diversamente da LDS, non ne faccio una verità assoluta.   per questo ho citato il caso Tebe-Mattia.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> *esteticamente parlando*, lasciamo perdere cosa ha nella zucca, perchè l*a prima volta che la vedete passare una donna per la strada*, *quella che vi fa girare la test*a.....non è di certo il premio nobel per la letteratura.
> 
> .





danny ha detto:


> LDS però ha chiesto delle caratteristiche fisiche che possono suscitare un interesse istantaneo, ovvero ci fanno voltare la testa per strada, come sottolineo nel neretto del suo post iniziale.





perplesso ha detto:


> continua a sfuggirti che il tema del 3d è* cosa vi attrae immediatamente*.


Mi soffermo a guardare una donna per strada se ha un bel sedere fasciato da dei jeans e una schiena con dei lunghi capelli.
Niente di più.


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi soffermo a guardare una donna per strada se ha un bel sedere fasciato da dei jeans e una schiena con dei lunghi capelli.
> Niente di più.


esatto.  niente di più.    poi se vogliamo tornare sul solito discorso che la sessualità maschile è più visiva e quella femminile no,facciamolo.

ma non si da alcun giudizio di valore nè si oggettivizza alcunchè se Danny si gira a guardare un bel culo e io allungo l'occhio sulla scollatura.   sono reazioni istintive.


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> continua a sfuggirti che il tema del 3d è cosa vi attrae immediatamente.   non sul tuo triage.   a me immediatamente cade l'occhio sulla scollatura, tu magari badi più a come uno si muove o alla voce.  sono reazioni istintive.
> 
> se il tema fosse stato cosa vi fa innamorare, la mia risposta sarebbe diversa.   certo la mia esperienza dice che se hai una coppa A, partiamo male.    perchè non c'è il mio interesse, sessualmente parlando.
> ma diversamente da LDS, non ne faccio una verità assoluta.   per questo ho citato il caso Tebe-Mattia.


Perplesso il tema da te citato è di un altro 3D.
Il tema di questo, così ampiamente discusso e sviscerato, è ben indicato dal titolo


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Perplesso il tema da te citato è di un altro 3D.
> Il tema di questo, così ampiamente discusso e sviscerato, è ben indicato dal titolo


gli è che questo 3d è uno spinoff dell'altro 

il tema dell'altro a mio parere è: se tiriamo una trave d'acciaio in testa a LDS, di quanto si piega?   la trave, ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco spieagto perché io e oscuro siamo solo amici :rotfl: io di particolare non ho niente, sono solo bella :carneval:


Mettici pure che hai un bel culo..così è chiaro a tutti quanto sono coglione.:rotfl:


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Perplesso il tema da te citato è di un altro 3D.
> Il tema di questo, così ampiamente discusso e sviscerato, è ben indicato dal titolo


No, se leggi il primo post di LDS che ho quotato sopra.
Il titolo è terribile e porta pure fuori tema.
Dopo 61 pagine era doveroso ricordare da cosa siamo partiti...


----------



## feather (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> quindi mettiti a dieta e vai a correre cazzo.


Mah.. Io vedo in palestra, alcune hanno delle gambe strabilianti, altre le gambe tozze. Eppure in entrambi i casi è evidente un fisico tonico, allenato e muscoloso.
È che una c'ha proprio il gene della gamba da strafica e l'altra il gene 'gamba tozza'.
E la seconda poraccia può fare tutta la palestra che vuole, le gambe le rimarranno tozze e grosse.
Per carità, mille volte meglio avere a che fare con una gamba grossa e muscolosa che una grossa perché grassa..
Molti difetti non si possono correggere con la palestra.


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, se leggi il primo post di LDS che ho quotato sopra.
> Il titolo è terribile e porta pure fuori tema.
> Dopo 61 pagine era doveroso ricordare da cosa siamo partiti...


Umpf

riassumo così 
*cessi* *vs fighe*
ci sono cessi e ci sono fighe.
non è questo il punto ️
A me piacciono fighe, con queste caratteristiche: [omissis]
a voi?


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> continua a sfuggirti che il tema del 3d è cosa vi attrae immediatamente.   non sul tuo triage.   a me immediatamente cade l'occhio sulla scollatura, tu magari badi più a come uno si muove o alla voce.  sono reazioni istintive.
> 
> se il tema fosse stato cosa vi fa innamorare, la mia risposta sarebbe diversa.   certo la mia esperienza dice che se hai una coppa A, partiamo male.    perchè non c'è il mio interesse, sessualmente parlando.
> ma diversamente da LDS, non ne faccio una verità assoluta.   per questo ho citato il caso Tebe-Mattia.



Ciao

si stava parlando di altro, e su ciò ho fatto riferimento. È chiaro che durante una discussione vi sono ramificazioni del tema posto inizialmente. Le tue parole finali di un post, le ho lette come "difensive" e a riguardo ho detto, che non m'interessa quel aspetto e di ritornare a parlare di ciò che stava in corso. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si stava parlando di altro, e su ciò ho fatto riferimento. È chiaro che durante una discussione vi sono ramificazioni del tema posto inizialmente. Le tue parole finali di un post, le ho lette come "difensive" e a riguardo ho detto, che non m'interessa quel aspetto e di ritornare a parlare di ciò che stava in corso.
> 
> ...


Posso dire una cosa?so bene che mi si romperà il cazzo anche per questo....ma sto 3 d in alcune sfumature è avvilente per davvero,e lungi da me fare retorica e morali.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettici pure che hai un bel culo..così è chiaro a tutti quanto sono coglione.:rotfl:


aiutami e reggimi il gioco! sto cercando di farmi auto pubblicità perchè voglio conquistare LDS :carneval:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?so bene che mi si romperà il cazzo anche per questo....ma sto 3 d in alcune sfumature è avvilente per davvero,e lungi da me fare retorica e morali.



Ciao

certo che lo è ... perciò attira un po' ... 
Suscita varie reazioni. Basta leggere. 


sienne


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Umpf
> 
> riassumo così
> *cessi* *vs fighe*
> ...


Tema di partenza grezzo, molto grezzo, però poteva essere lo spunto per comprendere i meccanismi dell'attrazione in ognuno di noi, e confrontarci sulle rispettive reazioni.
Porto un esempio: se per strada mi fa girare un bel culo e dei capelli lunghi, io non ho trovato queste caratteristiche in mia moglie.
Ho di lei un ricordo ben preciso, della prima volta che ho capito che mi piaceva.
Stava ballando, conducendo la testa di un gruppo di attori in uno spettacolo amatoriale che ero andato a vedere.
Era piccolina, aveva i capelli corti un po' sparati in testa, era molto magra.
Mi colpì ugualmente e quando la conobbi mi innamorai di lei, essendone comunque fisicamente molto attratto.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> aiutami e reggimi il gioco! sto cercando di farmi auto pubblicità perchè voglio conquistare LDS :carneval:


Ti piacciono le cose difficili....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che lo è ... perciò attira un po' ...
> Suscita varie reazioni. Basta leggere.
> ...



Sembra di essere dal macellaio....


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tema di partenza grezzo, molto grezzo,* però poteva essere lo spunto per comprendere i meccanismi dell'attrazione in ognuno di noi, e confrontarci sulle rispettive reazioni.*
> Porto un esempio: se per strada mi fa girare un bel culo e dei capelli lunghi, io non ho trovato queste caratteristiche in mia moglie.
> Ho di lei un ricordo ben preciso, della prima volta che ho capito che mi piaceva.
> Stava ballando, conducendo la testa di un gruppo di attori in uno spettacolo amatoriale che ero andato a vedere.
> ...


bravo danny. è esattamente per questo che ieri chiedevo perché da fastidio se LDS è attratto da donne senza grasso e non da fastidio se perplesso è attratto da donne con il seno grande.

e l'ho chiesto limitatamente al discorso del "requisito che vi fa girare", e mi è stato risposto "eh perchè lds dice bla bla bla".

quando io volevo arrivare al punto che hai ben evidenziato tu.

ma ammetto, non ho capacità di sintesi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> come un pupo proprio.


cosa c'entra il seno con la fellatio?
e se la tizia non risponde ai canoni come ci sei arrivato a quel punto?


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra di essere dal macellaio....



Ciao

ho scritto l'identica cosa pagine fa ... :up:


sienne


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le cose difficili....


assolutamente sì. che gusto c'è a conquistare un uomo che "basta che respiri?":carneval:

un momento.........ma......vorresti dire che non ho possibilità? bravo, bell'amico che sei.

:ar:


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si stava parlando di altro, e su ciò ho fatto riferimento. È chiaro che durante una discussione vi sono ramificazioni del tema posto inizialmente. Le tue parole finali di un post, le ho lette come "difensive" e a riguardo ho detto, che non m'interessa quel aspetto e di ritornare a parlare di ciò che stava in corso.
> 
> ...


Se non hai ancora chiaro che l'ot è tuo anche dopo la spiegazione di Danny, non so che farci.    e non c'è alcunchè di difensivo nelle mie parole.

lascia perdere le interpretazioni del pensiero altrui.     se ti va di rispondere al tema del 3d, bene.    ma il perchè io noto le scollature, Danny i culi ed altri notano altro è banalmente una questione di istinti.

se ti interessa trovare una spiegazione alle reazioni istintive, possiamo aprire un nuovo 3d sul tema.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho scritto l'identica cosa pagine fa ... :up:
> 
> ...


Non ho letto,credimi.Sti giorni sto molto assente.....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente sì. che gusto c'è a conquistare un uomo che "basta che respiri?":carneval:
> 
> un momento.........ma......vorresti dire che non ho possibilità? bravo, bell'amico che sei.
> 
> :ar:


Secondo me,una donna con certe caratteristiche,che si mette in testa di arrivare ad uno,ha molte possibilità....:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se non hai ancora chiaro che l'ot è tuo anche dopo la spiegazione di Danny, non so che farci.    e non c'è alcunchè di difensivo nelle mie parole.
> 
> lascia perdere le interpretazioni del pensiero altrui.     se ti va di rispondere al tema del 3d, bene.    ma il perchè io noto le scollature, Danny i culi ed altri notano altro è banalmente una questione di istinti.
> 
> se ti interessa trovare una spiegazione alle reazioni istintive, possiamo aprire un nuovo 3d sul tema.



Ciao

hai bisogno dell'ultima parola? 

Prenditela. Perché si stava discutendo e tu hai fatto un'osservazione di come potresti sembrare e a riguardo ho solo detto, lascia perdere ... torniamo sull'argomento. Non c'è nessun OT ... c'è solo polemica. Si sta discutendo sul nulla. E io mi sono scocciata. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai bisogno dell'ultima parola?
> 
> ...


mi è stato chiesto di spiegare la mia affermazione primaria sulla coppa e l'ho fatto.   non c'è altro.

discutiamo spesso sul nulla.


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me,una donna con certe caratteristiche,che si mette in testa di arrivare ad uno,ha molte possibilità....:rotfl:


ti ringrazio  se ti chiede di me puoi anche scendere nei dettagli ok? 

intendo quelli che hai visto in foto.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho letto,credimi.Sti giorni sto molto assente.....



Ciao

l'ho scritto, perché abbiamo usato le stesse parole ... 
e mi sono sentita capita in un sentire che questo argomento suscita. 
Tutto qua ... :up:

Per il resto ... lo so. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ti ringrazio  se ti chiede di me puoi anche scendere nei dettagli ok?
> 
> intendo quelli che hai visto in foto.


Quale foto?:rotfl:quelle a pecora?quelle semi nude?quali?:rotfl:E per fortuna che doveva restare fra noi....


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'ho scritto, perché abbiamo usato le stesse parole ...
> e mi sono sentita capita in un sentire che questo argomento suscita.
> ...


So che sai,e sai che io so,sappiamo di sapere.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi è stato chiesto di spiegare la mia affermazione primaria sulla coppa e l'ho fatto.   non c'è altro.
> 
> discutiamo spesso sul nulla.



Ciao

ancora?

Se tu fai due riferimenti dai la scelta di rispondere ad una delle due o ad entrambe o a nessuna.
Hai scritto uno sull'argomento e l'altra su come potresti risultare tu - che è un piano più personale. 
E su questo secondo aspetto, ho detto lasciamo perdere ... parliamo del resto. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quale foto?:rotfl:quelle a pecora?quelle semi nude?quali?:rotfl:E per fortuna che doveva restare fra noi....


maddai, che lo sanno tutti, su.

è pure imbarazzante continuare a far finta che non mi hai mai vista nuda, poi ti sbagli e manco te ne accorgi quando scrivi! 

:carneval:


----------



## LDS (22 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di nulla non è che c'è un limite di tempo per rispondere
> ma io la penso come ho scritto
> Se ban scrive per me @_perplesso_ ha detto la stessa cosa di @_LDS_ e secondo ciò  che io leggo non è così sto esprimendo una mia opinione
> opinione che ripeto non mi trova concorde perché io non ho mai letto che perplesso abbia detto ad una donna, in quanto non rientrante nei suoi canoni estetici, che  non avrebbe certamente trovato nessuno che se la cagava ( sintetizzo l'lds pensiero che son  di fretta ) @_LDS_ ha una costruzione del post ben precisa ( tanto che generalmente man a mano che scrive si diletta nel perculare )
> ...




fra tutti i post che ho letto questo è quello che quoto.

potrei quotare anche quelli di brunetta, ma lascio perdere perchè lei è infervorata a morte contro di me, da parecchio tempo, come se le avessi avvelenato il cane.

vediamo la vita in maniera completamente differente, non è che per questo ci si debba attaccare gratuitamente.

io sono critico con una categoria di persone, non con una persona sola.

ma tant'è.


Ad ogni modo.

3 postille:

1) io non ho nessuna costruzione del post ben precisa, come se dovesse architettare la qualsivoglia cosa per creare un thread con mille pagine perchè non mi interessa proprio, non ci guadagno niente, non vinco una medaglia e quant'altro.

2) non perculo proprio nessuno. 

3) non mi diverto, non ho niente di cui divertirmi.


Io sono così di mio nella mia vita, non ho nessuna maschera, nessuna doppia personalità, non ho un atteggiamento sul forum differente a quello che ho nella mia vita.
Non ho niente da inventare perchè non mi devo costruire niente.

Ci sono cose della mia vita personale che non ho detto, porcherie indicibili che ho fatto alla mia prima ragazza, l'uomo di merda che sono stato con lei che non se lo meritava.

è l'unica cosa di me che non ho scritto, altrimenti se mai un giorno ci incontreremo, potrete tranquillamente dire di conoscermi meglio dei miei amici più stretti un altro po'.

io ho semplicemente detto che preferisco una figa ad una cessa e non ho voglia di fare il diplomatico, non l'ho mai fatto.

una donna sovrappeso è chiatta, e una donna meno avvenente è cozza e racchia.

non sento la necessità di smussare questi termini per addolcire quello che è il mio pensiero perchè non mi interessa proprio.

se pesi 15 kg di più, vai a correre perchè sei chiatta.
se sei racchia non ci puoi fare niente, facciamocene una ragione.

non c'è molto altro da aggiungere.

Ogni uomo ha i suoi preconcetti e i suoi paletti quando giudica la bellezza esteriore.

una donna che non conosco, di cui non so niente, la prima cosa che deve fare è piacermi fisicamente, poi verrà il resto.
è un concetto normale, per voi sembra che sia una coglionata.

non so che dirvi.

uscite cazzo, e frequentate qualcuno di nuovo.

buona giornata.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> maddai, che lo sanno tutti, su.
> 
> è pure imbarazzante continuare a far finta che non mi hai mai vista nuda, poi ti sbagli e manco te ne accorgi quando scrivi!
> 
> :carneval:


Mi spiace,non sono un granchè come attore....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> fra tutti i post che ho letto questo è quello che quoto.
> 
> potrei quotare anche quelli di brunetta, ma lascio perdere perchè lei è infervorata a morte contro di me, da parecchio tempo, come se le avessi avvelenato il cane.
> 
> ...


Toccato sul vivo... Direi.. Non ti agire che ti sale la pressione 
Allora la metto così i tuoi post sono uguali uno ad uno ripetitivi anche nello schema e quello sopra ne è la conferma... Ne deduco che sei monotono...  
La chiusura poi è un chiaro segno di disagio. By


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> fra tutti i post che ho letto questo è quello che quoto.
> 
> potrei quotare anche quelli di brunetta, ma lascio perdere perchè lei è infervorata a morte contro di me, da parecchio tempo, come se le avessi avvelenato il cane.
> 
> ...


Intanto buon giorno.
Uscire?ancora?ho 44 anni,e da 4 sto per strada,di persone ne frequento parecchie,e ho la fortuna di frequentare diversi tipi di ambiente.
Alcuni concetti li trovo pure condivisibili,una donna deve piaacermi,deve corrispondere a determinati canoni che ho nella mia testa.
Quello che mi disturba è la tua mancanza di tatto. e di buon gusto.
E se fossi nato tu chiatto?e non è questione di correre o meno,è questione di nascerci,di cromosomi,di dna.
E sai non credo sia una cosa piacevole venir discriminati per il proprio aspetto fisico.
Ma tu giustamente te ne freghi...cazzo mica son problemi tuoi no?
Tu sei alto 1.91,bel fisico,faccia da stronzo,bella macchina,bella donna,sti cazzi di quelli che non hanno certe fortune no?mica è un problema tuo giusto?
Ecco giusto un cazzo.
Io invece ci penso sai,e non te ne faccio una colpa se non hai la profondità di capire come possa essere vincolante e destabilizzante vivere con qualche kilo di troppo,o non aver sta grande altezza.
Le insicurezze sono una brutta cosa...,e insomma ci vogliono pure due coglioni grossi a sapersi accettare per quello che si è....e vedere di avere comq qualche possibilità in meno...dover emergere per altro nella vita.
Ma che cazzo ci frega no?
Però poi lds non ti meravigliare se le donne che hai vicino , per quanto belle sono anche stronze e vuote,perchè per stare accanto a quelli che ragionano come te,o devono essere come te,o alla fine sei usato per quello che hai e quello che sei.Non hai alternative.
E alla fine per te non dovrebbe rappresentare un problema.Tu hai quello che vuoi,una bella che ti sta vicino,poi che magari alla prima occasione,finirà a pecora con quello che ha una posizione economica migliore della tua...pazienza giusto?
E guarda...non sono chiatto...credimi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto buon giorno.
> Uscire?ancora?ho 44 anni,e da 4 sto per strada,di persone ne frequento parecchie,e ho la fortuna di frequentare diversi tipi di ambiente.
> Alcuni concetti li trovo pure condivisibili,una donna deve piaacermi,deve corrispondere a determinati canoni che ho nella mia testa.
> Quello che mi disturba è la tua mancanza di tatto. e di buon gusto.
> ...


Buongiorno... Deve crescere de capoccia  
Ma come già detto la speranza è l'ultima a morire


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno... Deve crescere de capoccia
> Ma come già detto la speranza è l'ultima a morire


Sai non credo.é solo cresciuto così e non cambierà.La profondità,lo spessore non sono cose che si acquisiscono con gli anni,non sempre almeno...


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> So che sai,e sai che io so,sappiamo di sapere.


? pure qui.che caspita sapete?


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto buon giorno.
> Uscire?ancora?ho 44 anni,e da 4 sto per strada,di persone ne frequento parecchie,e ho la fortuna di frequentare diversi tipi di ambiente.
> Alcuni concetti li trovo pure condivisibili,una donna deve piaacermi,deve corrispondere a determinati canoni che ho nella mia testa.
> Quello che mi disturba è la tua mancanza di tatto. e di buon gusto.
> ...


Quotone. :up: 

Però il problema è che lui si crede fortunato ma è una nanetto in confronto alla media(visto che fa riferimenti ai canoni estetici). A me più che altro mi sembra un modo di vendersi. Del tipo chi mi vuole si sentirà bellissima, perchè io dico che sto solo con donne bellissime. Ci sono molte donne che si accompagnano a uomini poco avvenenti perchè hanno collezionato solo donne bellissime. Ne ho letto giusto l'altro giorno un articolo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quotone. :up:
> 
> Però il problema è che lui si crede fortunato ma è una nanetto in confronto alla media(visto che fa riferimenti ai canoni estetici). A me più che altro mi sembra un modo di vendersi. Del tipo chi mi vuole si sentirà bellissima, perchè io dico che sto solo con donne bellissime. Ci sono molte donne che si accompagnano a uomini poco avvenenti perchè hanno collezionato solo donne bellissime. Ne ho letto giusto l'altro giorno un articolo.


Adesso penserà che sono chiatto e non supero 1.70.Va benissimo così.....


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto buon giorno.
> Uscire?ancora?ho 44 anni,e da 4 sto per strada,di persone ne frequento parecchie,e ho la fortuna di frequentare diversi tipi di ambiente.
> Alcuni concetti li trovo pure condivisibili,una donna deve piaacermi,deve corrispondere a determinati canoni che ho nella mia testa.
> Quello che mi disturba è la tua mancanza di tatto. e di buon gusto.
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> :up:


Danny...sono semplici provinciali.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti ringrazio  se ti chiede di me puoi anche scendere nei dettagli ok?
> 
> intendo quelli che hai visto in foto.


Saresti disposta a farti bionda per lds? 
A cellulite come stai messa?
Ti alzi il culo o stai a poltrire per mesi sul divano?
Rinunci alla porchetta, salumi vari, alla carbonara, e consumerai quantità di insalatine industriali?
Il giorno in cui Scarlett verrà a portarselo via sarai disposta a sacrificare il tuo ammmore? 
Che lavoro facevano e fanno i tuoi ex?
Non sei mai stata con pecorari, contadini, o rappresentanti enel energia(attenzione alla risposta, potresti esser esclusa)?
Quando vedi dei cessi inizi a sculettare facendo capire che tu sei fortunatissima ad esser figa e loro sono dei poverini che ogni giorno accendono i ceri a san gennaro? 

Scusa le domande, ma mi sto occupando personalmente della selezione  


:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso penserà che sono chiatto e non supero 1.70.Va benissimo così.....


Ah certo, tutti quelli che non condividono il suo sentire sono dei cessi assurdi... poi non ti fingere più alto, lo so che sei 1.64

Comunque ti vuoi mettere con me? Tanto anche io sono 1.48 x 46! Insieme saremo bellissimi! Poi con tacco sembra una top model


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah certo, tutti quelli che non condividono il suo sentire sono dei cessi assurdi... poi non ti fingere più alto, lo so che sei 1.64
> 
> Comunque ti vuoi mettere con me? Tanto anche io sono 1.48 x 46! Insieme saremo bellissimi! Poi con tacco sembra una top model


Tu ci ridi....ma io son stato davvero discriminato per la mia altezza...:rotfl::rotfl:e neanche poco.:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ci ridi....ma io son stato davvero discriminato per la mia altezza...:rotfl::rotfl:e neanche poco.:rotfl:


Esci con donne convinte che la regola della L sia vera? 
O ti riferisci ad altre altezze, o meglio "grossezze"?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> fra tutti i post che ho letto questo è quello che quoto.
> 
> potrei quotare anche quelli di brunetta, ma lascio perdere perchè lei è infervorata a morte contro di me, da parecchio tempo, come se le avessi avvelenato il cane.
> 
> ...


Infatti io frequento uomini bellissimi sportivi e molto più giovani di me !
Buona giornata bello


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti io frequento uomini bellissimi sportivi e molto più giovani di me !
> Buona giornata bello


da fottuta moralista quale sono non penso che la cosa sia così esaltante da una donna sposata con figli.
voglio dire....non è che mi arricchisci il discorso in questo modo


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto buon giorno.
> Uscire?ancora?ho 44 anni,e da 4 sto per strada,di persone ne frequento parecchie,e ho la fortuna di frequentare diversi tipi di ambiente.
> Alcuni concetti li trovo pure condivisibili,una donna deve piaacermi,deve corrispondere a determinati canoni che ho nella mia testa.
> Quello che mi disturba è la tua mancanza di tatto. e di buon gusto.
> ...


Bell'intervento!:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> da fottuta moralista quale sono non penso che la cosa sia così esaltante da una donna sposata con figli.
> voglio dire....non è che mi arricchisci il discorso in questo modo


Ha dimenticato di dire alti... :rotfl: 

mi sa che chiara non l'hai letta nel thread


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto buon giorno.
> Uscire?ancora?ho 44 anni,e da 4 sto per strada,di persone ne frequento parecchie,e ho la fortuna di frequentare diversi tipi di ambiente.
> Alcuni concetti li trovo pure condivisibili,una donna deve piaacermi,deve corrispondere a determinati canoni che ho nella mia testa.
> Quello che mi disturba è la tua mancanza di tatto. e di buon gusto.
> ...


Quotissimo!


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ha dimenticato di dire alti... :rotfl:
> 
> mi sa che chiara non l'hai letta nel thread


Quando ero piccolo....mi son beccato di tutto...stampella,lungo,allampanato....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ancora?
> 
> ...


del resto non vuoi parlare tu.


----------



## Ridosola (22 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> un grande vino si beve in un grande bicchiere...
> 
> bere un grande vino dentro un bicchiere di plastica o un bicchiere del cazzo è una coglionata.
> 
> ...


LDS,
devi fare proprio una fatica pazzesca per trovarne una che ti piaccia...


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> LDS,
> devi fare proprio una fatica pazzesca per trovarne una che ti piaccia...


Shhhhhhh...che sono bardata nella pellicola da cucina coi fanghi fino alle orecchie...


----------



## bettypage (22 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Shhhhhhh...che sono bardata nella pellicola da cucina coi fanghi fino alle orecchie...


Sempre avatar sexy tu:rotfl:


----------



## Ridosola (22 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Shhhhhhh...che sono bardata nella pellicola da cucina coi fanghi fino alle orecchie...


Io bevo così tanto che praticamente passo 3/4 della giornata in bagno :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sempre avatar sexy tu:rotfl:


Non mi trovi attraente?!


----------



## bettypage (22 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi trovi attraente?!


:scared::scared:


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> del resto non vuoi parlare tu.


Ciao

ma che stai sostenendo? 

:rotfl:

Sienne


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :scared::scared:


:inlove:


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi trovi attraente?!


E' un'ostrica perlifera, vero?
Chiaro significato metaforico che tutti abbiamo ben compreso (eh).
E non aggiungere altro... non specificare nulla... non dire che è altro...


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'ostrica perlifera, vero?
> Chiaro significato metaforico che tutti abbiamo ben compreso (eh).
> E non aggiungere altro... non specificare nulla... non dire che è altro...


Ebbene...è altro... :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'ostrica perlifera, vero?
> Chiaro significato metaforico che tutti abbiamo ben compreso (eh).
> E non aggiungere altro... non specificare nulla... non dire che è altro...


a me pare più quella che in italiano si chiama cozza.


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me pare più quella che in italiano si chiama cozza.


cozza pelosa, per la precisione


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> cozza pelosa, per la precisione


Bravissimo!!!!


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ebbene...è altro... :rotfl:



Sì, si era capito, ma non dirlo in giro.
Fai credere che sia un'ostrica.
Perlifera.


----------



## Nicka (22 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma non dirlo in giro.
> Fai credere che sia un'ostrica.
> Perlifera.


Allora mi spelo va là...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non è un troll.
> Io in lui leggo il concentrato riuscito degli intenti di una somma di pubblicità, spettacoli, articoli, andamenti ecc. che mirano proprio a dare questo tipo di valore ridotto alla bellezza esteriore. E quanti in fin dei conti non corrono dietro a questo ideale, perché credono che la loro accettazione non sia ridotta a ciò?
> ...



Troll è definito chi provoca volontariamente.
LdS provoca volontariamente. Non lo fa perché troll ma solo perché un ragazzo immaturo e vanesio che provoca come il sedicenne dell'ultimo banco.
Crede nelle fesserie che dice o no non cambia granché. Fesserie restano.
È utile confutargliele? Boh?
Però ci diverte leggere uno così vuoto, ci fa sentire più profondi.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troll è definito chi provoca volontariamente.
> LdS provoca volontariamente. Non lo fa perché troll ma solo perché un ragazzo immaturo e vanesio che provoca come il sedicenne dell'ultimo banco.
> Crede nelle fesserie che dice o no non cambia granché. Fesserie restano.
> È utile confutargliele? Boh?
> Però ci diverte leggere uno così vuoto, ci fa sentire più profondi.



Ciao

non la prendo come offesa

più che altro si rimane increduli. 
A me farebbe piacere se una persona si prenderebbe del tempo per spiegarmi una cosa che ai più può risultare ovvia. Di mancanze o difficoltà a capire ... Può accadere a tutti. Anche il confrontarsi con forme mentali differenti può aiutare a capire di più se stessi. 

Sienne


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troll è definito chi provoca volontariamente.
> LdS provoca volontariamente. Non lo fa perché troll ma solo perché un ragazzo immaturo e vanesio che provoca come il sedicenne dell'ultimo banco.
> Crede nelle fesserie che dice o no non cambia granché. Fesserie restano.
> È utile confutargliele? Boh?
> *Però ci diverte leggere uno così vuoto, ci fa sentire più profondi*.


davvero ti fa quell'effetto?


----------



## Ecate (22 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troll è definito chi provoca volontariamente.
> LdS provoca volontariamente. Non lo fa perché troll ma solo perché un ragazzo immaturo e vanesio che provoca come il sedicenne dell'ultimo banco.
> Crede nelle fesserie che dice o no non cambia granché. Fesserie restano.
> È utile confutargliele? Boh?
> Però ci diverte leggere uno così vuoto, ci fa sentire più profondi.


Uhm
credo che molti si siano interrogati se riconoscere come propria questa logica mercantile, magari in fondo in fondo al cuore
travestita d'altro
Anche io penso che la questione sia stata espressa in modo palesemente provocatorio ma è uno schema mentale che spesso riemerge 
riveduto e corretto
con parametri più eleganti e modi più raffinati
o solo più umili
Al di là dell'ovvia riprovazione che suscitano frasi sprezzanti verso altri esseri umani, una provocazione se riesce vuol dire che tocca dei nervi scoperti
La borsa valori spaventa di più chi se ne sente minacciato
Il mostro Calibano non ama specchiarsi


----------



## banshee (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm
> *credo che molti si siano interrogati se riconoscere come propria questa logica mercantile, magari in fondo in fondo al cuore
> travestita d'altro*
> *Anche io penso che la questione sia stata espressa in modo palesemente provocatorio ma è uno schema mentale che spesso riemerge
> ...


ho dovuto evidenziare tutto perché è esattamente il mio stesso pensiero. voglio più verdi per te, ma questo è un altro argomento


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm
> credo che molti si siano interrogati se riconoscere come propria questa logica mercantile, magari in fondo in fondo al cuore
> travestita d'altro
> Anche io penso che la questione sia stata espressa in modo palesemente provocatorio ma è uno schema mentale che spesso riemerge
> ...


La mia impressione è che alla fine i nervi scoperti fossero i suoi  
Diciamo che il gioco gli si è rotto in mano.. La chiusura del post di risposta a me è chiarissima.. Un disperato tentativo di prevalere  è giovane, si farà seppure alcuni siano convinti di no


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm
> credo che molti si siano interrogati se riconoscere come propria questa logica mercantile, magari in fondo in fondo al cuore
> travestita d'altro
> Anche io penso che la questione sia stata espressa in modo palesemente provocatorio ma è uno schema mentale che spesso riemerge
> ...


Più che riprovazione, ribrezzo. Riferirsi ad altre persone con questi termini, è una cosa pessima. Si possono esprimere le stesse idee (e che ideone tra l'altro, sai che novità che la bellezza esteriore in prima battuta attira di più) senza dileggiare o peggio chi non ha la fortuna di avere un corpo da statua greca.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *La mia impressione è che alla fine i nervi scoperti fossero i suoi*
> Diciamo che il gioco gli si è rotto in mano.. La chiusura del post di risposta a me è chiarissima.. Un disperato tentativo di prevalere  è giovane, si farà seppure alcuni siano convinti di no


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm
> credo che molti si siano interrogati se riconoscere come propria questa logica mercantile, magari in fondo in fondo al cuore
> travestita d'altro
> Anche io penso che la questione sia stata espressa in modo palesemente provocatorio ma è uno schema mentale che spesso riemerge
> ...


Prometto che poi smetto di quotarti.
[emoji2]


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mia impressione è che alla fine i nervi scoperti fossero i suoi
> Diciamo che il gioco gli si è rotto in mano.. La chiusura del post di risposta a me è chiarissima.. Un disperato tentativo di prevalere  è giovane, si farà seppure alcuni siano convinti di no



Ciao

credo anche io ... 
E proprio perché è giovane, qualche speranza ci può essere ... 


sienne


----------



## brenin (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo anche io ...
> E proprio perché *è giovane*, qualche speranza ci può essere ...
> ...


per l'appunto è giovane, però non parlerei di speranza ma di sue scelte di vita ( di adesso ) e di quelle future ( bisognerà vedere se ricalcheranno l'attuale "modus operandi " o stile di vita )  o se  cambieranno... l'unico augurio che gli faccio è di non arrivare mai - soprattutto ad una certa età -  a rimpiangere qualcuna o qualcosa  ed a ritrovarsi solo. Però, dopo tutto, è la sua vita ed è giusto che la viva a modo suo. Però il tempo vola,maledettamente veloce.


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> per l'appunto è giovane, però non parlerei di speranza ma di sue scelte di vita ( di adesso ) e di quelle future ( bisognerà vedere se ricalcheranno l'attuale "modus operandi " o stile di vita )  o se  cambieranno... l'unico augurio che gli faccio è di non arrivare mai - soprattutto ad una certa età -  a rimpiangere qualcuna o qualcosa  ed a ritrovarsi solo. Però, dopo tutto, è la sua vita ed è giusto che la viva a modo suo. Però il tempo vola,maledettamente veloce.



Ciao

si, il tempo vola. Caspita come vola ... 
È vero. È una sua scelta e a quanto pare la vive fino in fondo. 
L'aspetto che spero lui noti è, che non vi è bisogno di denigrare il prossimo se non segue le nostre norme. È una competizione con la vita che non porta da nessuna parte. Ha solo dei perdenti. Solo questo. 


sienne


----------



## brenin (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, il tempo vola. Caspita come vola ...
> È vero. È una sua scelta e a quanto pare la vive fino in fondo.
> ...


Sai, penso una cosa.... che il tempo potrebbe portare ad un'inversione delle parti e cioè che  il "valutatore" potrebbe passare tra i "valutati".... e qui si vedrà se le esperienze vissute sono servite a qualcosa o meno. E non sarebbe un rischio piacevole da correre.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non la prendo come offesa
> 
> ...


Non era offensivo per te. Semmai per lui. Non so chi non si senta intelligente leggendolo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2016)

Io penso che chiunque si domandi se ha atteggiamenti valutanti. È una delle primarie, e primitive, funzioni della mente compiere confronti per fare scelte. In una società consumista come la nostra si parla addirittura di educazione alla scelta e a bimbetti che appena camminano vengono proposte più opzioni per la merenda.
Del resto anche la scelta del partner più istintuale si basa sulla capacità di scegliere chi dà maggiori garanzie riproduttive e di cura.
Quindi ognuno di noi valuta per sé la persona che istintivamente e secondo aspetti sociali considera adeguata.
Penso a un mio vecchio thread  "trova un bravo ragazzo".
Ma, e l'hanno già detto altri, LdS disprezza chi non corrisponde ai suoi parametri e li assolutizza e,  ancora peggio, non si riferisce a predilezioni personali, ma derivati da condizionamenti culturali. Pover uomo (ragazzo non lo è più) insegue in ogni ambito l'avvicinamento a una classe sociale vacua che considera ammirevole.


----------



## Ridosola (23 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> beh io vorrei sapere quante tra le donne del forum, se le avvicinasse un uomo che reputano un "cesso", starebbero' li' a cercarne i lati positivi
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti dirò una cosa: la prima volta che ho visto quello che poi è diventato mio marito, ho pensato che era proprio brutto!


----------



## Ridosola (23 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'attrazione fisica scatta per un insieme di cose, *che non riesco a riassumere in particolari fisici*.
> 
> ...


Secondo me l'attrazione fisica non ha nulla a che vedere con i particolari fisici!
A me non è mai capitato di sentirmi attratta da un ragazzo/uomo che ho giudicato bello fisicamente


----------



## Tradito? (23 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Secondo me l'attrazione fisica non ha nulla a che vedere con i particolari fisici!
> A me non è mai capitato di sentirmi attratta da un ragazzo/uomo che ho giudicato bello fisicamente


il mondo e' bello perche' e' vario

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sai, penso una cosa.... che il tempo potrebbe portare ad un'inversione delle parti e cioè che  il "valutatore" potrebbe passare tra i "valutati".... e qui si vedrà se le esperienze vissute sono servite a qualcosa o meno. E non sarebbe un rischio piacevole da correre.


LDS vuole una vita alla Briatore senza avere (almeno non per ora) la sua visibilità e la sua ricchezza.  Magari tra 5 anni ce lo troviamo in TV a dirigere un qualche S-talent show stile Masterchef e diverrà famoso,ricco e ricercato dal tipo di donna che anela.

magari no.    chi può dirlo?    intanto gli ribadiamo che lui è al di sotto delle pretese che ha.


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> LDS vuole una vita alla Briatore senza avere (almeno non per ora) la sua visibilità e la sua ricchezza.  Magari tra 5 anni ce lo troviamo in TV a dirigere un qualche S-talent show stile Masterchef e diverrà famoso,ricco e ricercato dal tipo di donna che anela.
> 
> magari no.    chi può dirlo?    *intanto gli ribadiamo che lui è al di sotto delle pretese che ha*.


Mah.... personalmente trovo questo concetto abbastanza brutto .


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... personalmente trovo questo concetto abbastanza brutto .


no è realismo.   lui vuole una donna con determinate caratteristiche,fisiche soprattutto, che frequenti il suo mondo e che condivida i suoi obbiettivi.

noi gli si fa presente che per il suo target è sia troppo povero, che troppo basso che troppo poco famoso.


è semplice applicazione del principio di azione e reazione.    e che se vuole veramente metter su famiglia, deve far legna fuori dal bosco.    lui è ancora convinto che a Montecarlo o nel mondo dei ristoranti a millemila stelle si possa trovare la donna dei suoi sogni.

possiamo dirci cattivi perchè gli buchiamo il palloncino delle sue illusioni?  probabile.   ma a 30 anni di solito si è smesso di credere alle favole da tempo.


----------



## Ecate (23 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... personalmente trovo questo concetto abbastanza brutto .


Reality bites


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è realismo.   lui vuole una donna con determinate caratteristiche,fisiche soprattutto, che frequenti il suo mondo e che condivida i suoi obbiettivi.
> 
> noi gli si fa presente che per il suo target è sia troppo povero, che troppo basso che troppo poco famoso.
> 
> ...


Mah... a me sembra che gli sia dato quel che chiede.

Se sia quel che gli serve nella vita è altro discorso. ma se lo deve fare lui con se stesso.


----------



## brenin (23 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... a me sembra che gli sia dato quel che chiede.
> 
> Se sia quel che gli serve nella vita è altro discorso. ma se lo deve fare lui con se stesso.


Quoto. Verde simbolico ( purtroppo ).


----------



## brenin (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è realismo.   lui vuole una donna con determinate caratteristiche,fisiche soprattutto, che frequenti il suo mondo e che condivida i suoi obbiettivi.
> 
> noi gli si fa presente che per il suo target è sia troppo povero, che troppo basso che troppo poco famoso.
> 
> ...


E' una scelta di vita, per la quale  lui sa benissimo i rischi che corre frequentando un certo mondo. Tutto il resto, per chi non ama il "glamour" , è di difficile assimilazione...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è realismo.   lui vuole una donna con determinate caratteristiche,fisiche soprattutto, che frequenti il suo mondo e che condivida i suoi obbiettivi.
> 
> noi gli si fa presente che per il suo target è sia troppo povero, che troppo basso che troppo poco famoso.
> 
> ...


Ma non è mica così 
o almeno me lo auguro 
a parte che il ragazzo dice che queste donne inarrivabili ai più per lui sono quasi pane quotidiano
lui può far famiglia teoricamente con chiunque, il problema non son mica le ragazze che menziona, il suo problema è una ghettizzazione che esprime lui e che presumo sia determinata da una necessità di riqualificazione personale 
già detto che deve crescere ? 
Smettila di usare sto plurale majestatis se no "ti picchiamo" :rotfl:sembri il mago Othelma :carneval:


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> E' una scelta di vita, per la quale  lui sa benissimo i rischi che corre frequentando un certo mondo. Tutto il resto, per chi non ama il "glamour" , è di difficile assimilazione...



Ciao

a me, quello che dà fastidio non è una sua scelta di vita, 
ma che sente la necessità di svalutare chi sceglie differentemente. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> E' una scelta di vita, per la quale  lui sa benissimo i rischi che corre frequentando un certo mondo. Tutto il resto, per chi non ama il "glamour" , è di difficile assimilazione...


in realtà no non li conosce questi rischi, altrimenti non sarebbe qui a lamentarsi da anni.

più che il glamour in sè cerca l'aderenza ad un modello che sta nella sua testa.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è mica così
> o almeno me lo auguro
> a parte che il ragazzo dice che queste donne inarrivabili ai più per lui sono quasi pane quotidiano
> lui può far famiglia teoricamente con chiunque, il problema non son mica le ragazze che menziona, il suo problema è una ghettizzazione che esprime lui e che presumo sia determinata da una necessità di riqualificazione personale
> ...


mah non direi che per lui siano pane quotidiano.  nel senso che le vede ogni giorno o quasi, ma quelle che classifica come inarrivabili, sono inarrivabili pure per lui.

l'attrice hollywoodiana è un target troppo alto pure per lui.


il suo problema è che è rintronato.   solo questo.


----------



## brenin (23 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me, *quello che dà fastidio *non è una sua scelta di vita,
> ma che *sente la necessità di svalutare chi sceglie differentemente*.
> ...


ça va sans dire....


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> ça va sans dire....



Ciao

on sait jamais, vaut mieux préciser ... 


sienne


----------



## brenin (23 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> on sait jamais, vaut mieux *préciser* ...
> 
> ...


Oui, bien sur, c'est mieux le faire toujours...


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà no non li conosce questi rischi, altrimenti non sarebbe qui a lamentarsi da anni.
> 
> più che il glamour in sè cerca l'aderenza ad un modello che sta nella sua testa.
> 
> ...


Per me, lui dice "la voglio gnocca, intelligente, sportiva etc. etc.". E la trova. Salvo che poi si chiede se non desidera altro, e si risponde pure che sì.... desidera qualcosa "oltre". Famiglia, figli etc.

E il problema, per quel che leggo (ed è un evidente limite non conoscere le persone e basarsi su uno scritto) che desidera una roba che non chiede. Ma non perché chiede che lei sia gnocca senza esserne, lui, all'altezza. Ma perché nel valutare l'altra sotto il preponderante profilo della gnocchitudine, raramente dalla parte opposta trovi chi ti guarda nell'animo. Per un progetto che non sia facciamo sport insieme. E probabilmente lui medesimo ha il sale in zucca per dire che non basta. Non è che con una modella non ce lo costruisci, un rapporto. Ce lo costruisci se la smetti di guardarla come la modella. A prescindere dall'ambiente.

Quanto alle donne cd "inarrivabili".... non mi pareva se ne facesse cruccio. Dava solo atto che alcune richiedono requisiti fuori dalla sua portata. Hai mai notato peraltro che, costoro, o il tempo le cambia, o campano di avventure, oppure fanno un pasticcio sentimentale dietro l'altro?


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Non ti saprei dire, non sono particolarmente interessato a cosa fanno le donne innarrivabili.

so che LDS è uno della vecchissima guardia, qui su Tradinet.   e non mi pare che in tanti anni abbia fatto dei passi avanti per una maggiore consapevolezza di quello che vuole.

soprattutto noto che continua a non capacitarsi di come esista gente (grosso modo il resto del mondo,non solo noi del forum) che non abbia i suoi obbiettivi, i suoi valori e consideri importanti le cose che sono importanti per lui.


----------



## brenin (23 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, lui dice "la voglio gnocca, intelligente, sportiva etc. etc.". E la trova. Salvo che poi si chiede se non desidera altro, e si risponde pure che sì.... desidera qualcosa "oltre". Famiglia, figli etc.
> 
> E il problema, per quel che leggo (ed è un evidente limite non conoscere le persone e basarsi su uno scritto) che desidera una roba che non chiede. Ma non perché chiede che lei sia gnocca senza esserne, lui, all'altezza. Ma perché nel valutare l'altra sotto il preponderante profilo della gnocchitudine, raramente dalla parte opposta trovi chi ti guarda nell'animo. Per un progetto che non sia facciamo sport insieme. E probabilmente lui medesimo ha il sale in zucca per dire che non basta. Non è che con una modella non ce lo costruisci, un rapporto. Ce lo costruisci *se la smetti di guardarla come la modella*. A prescindere dall'ambiente.
> 
> Quanto alle donne cd "inarrivabili".... non mi pareva se ne facesse cruccio. Dava solo atto che alcune richiedono requisiti fuori dalla sua portata. Hai mai notato peraltro che, costoro, o il tempo le cambia, o campano di avventure, oppure fanno un pasticcio sentimentale dietro l'altro?


 Quoto, aggiungendo una cosa... sacrosanto il neretto, che però deve essere "reciproco" , e cioè che la modella abbia la forma mentis tale da "uscire dai suoi panni" per rivestire - in un futuro più o meno immediato -  quelli di moglie e (forse) madre. Con tutte le eventuali "conseguenze" del caso.


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ti saprei dire, non sono particolarmente interessato a cosa fanno le donne innarrivabili.
> 
> so che LDS è uno della vecchissima guardia, qui su Tradinet. *  e non mi pare che in tanti anni abbia fatto dei passi avanti per una maggiore consapevolezza di quello che vuole.
> *
> soprattutto noto che continua a non capacitarsi di come esista gente (grosso modo il resto del mondo,non solo noi del forum) che non abbia i suoi obbiettivi, i suoi valori e consideri importanti le cose che sono importanti per lui.



Ecco... io son qui da poco, con problemi che riguardano il tradimento sì, ma nella sua accezione più lata.
Leggendo il forum però mi sono fatta questa idea: non basta avere consapevolezza di quel che si vuole. Bisognerebbe usare la parola "accontentarsi". Ma non nel significato più usuale della parola. Che ha una radice che rimanda allo star contenti. Latamente, all'apprezzare. Talvolta eh, mica sempre. E se lui apprezza una con le fattezze da modella, è solo la modella che gli potrà far apprezzare anche altro. Solo che lui dovrà dimostrarle di sapersi accontentare.

Molti tradimenti non esisterebbero neanche, ad applicare sta parolina magica.


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto, aggiungendo una cosa... sacrosanto il neretto, che però deve essere "reciproco" , e cioè che la modella abbia la forma mentis tale da "uscire dai suoi panni" per rivestire - in un futuro più o meno immediato -  quelli di moglie e (forse) madre. Con tutte le eventuali "conseguenze" del caso.


Ecco... l'ho (credo) aggiunto pure io nel post che ho appena scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, lui dice "la voglio gnocca, intelligente, sportiva etc. etc.". E la trova. Salvo che poi si chiede se non desidera altro, e si risponde pure che sì.... desidera qualcosa "oltre". Famiglia, figli etc.
> 
> E il problema, per quel che leggo (ed è un evidente limite non conoscere le persone e basarsi su uno scritto) che desidera una roba che non chiede. Ma non perché chiede che lei sia gnocca senza esserne, lui, all'altezza. Ma perché nel valutare l'altra sotto il preponderante profilo della gnocchitudine, raramente dalla parte opposta trovi chi ti guarda nell'animo. Per un progetto che non sia facciamo sport insieme. E probabilmente lui medesimo ha il sale in zucca per dire che non basta. Non è che con una modella non ce lo costruisci, un rapporto. Ce lo costruisci se la smetti di guardarla come la modella. A prescindere dall'ambiente.
> 
> Quanto alle donne cd "inarrivabili".... non mi pareva se ne facesse cruccio. Dava solo atto che alcune richiedono requisiti fuori dalla sua portata. Hai mai notato peraltro che, costoro, o il tempo le cambia, o campano di avventure, oppure fanno un pasticcio sentimentale dietro l'altro?


Quotone !!!


----------



## Ecate (23 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà no non li conosce questi rischi, altrimenti non sarebbe qui a lamentarsi da anni.
> 
> più che il glamour in sè cerca l'aderenza ad un modello che sta nella sua testa.
> 
> ...


Già.
Non ho mai sentito una persona appartenente al ceto sociale qui decantato chiamare pezzente qualcuno.
Rivela il rancore caratteristico di chi sta scalando i cancelli dell'esclusione.


----------



## brenin (23 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Già.
> *Non ho mai sentito una persona appartenente al ceto sociale qui decantato chiamare pezzente qualcuno*.
> Rivela il rancore caratteristico di chi sta scalando i cancelli dell'esclusione.


Sei stata fortunata... però, vedi, delle volte si dimostra - in certi ambienti - più disprezzo con un gesto che non con 1000 parole... ed anche i più parvenu del "jet set " fino a li  ( misurare le parole ) quasi sempre ci arrivano....


----------



## Ecate (23 Giugno 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sei stata fortunata... però, vedi, delle volte si dimostra - in certi ambienti - più disprezzo con un gesto che non con 1000 parole... ed anche i più parvenu del "jet set " fino a li  ( misurare le parole ) quasi sempre ci arrivano....


Intendevo dire proprio questo
e che il nostro amico fino a lì non è ancora parvenuto :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2016)

Intravvedo con raccapriccio che tante critiche a LdS hanno come base l'idea che la bellezza femminile (e tra l'altro un tipo particolare di bellezza diffuso dai media: sedere misura da adolescente, seno pure o rifatto perché sproporzionato al fisico, istruzione superiore superficiale ecc insomma roba da olgettine) sia una merce che le fortunate che la posseggono non potranno che usare per una scalata sociale.


----------



## Tradito? (23 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intravvedo con raccapriccio che tante critiche a LdS hanno come base l'idea che la bellezza femminile (e tra l'altro un tipo particolare di bellezza diffuso dai media: sedere misura da adolescente, seno pure o rifatto perché sproporzionato al fisico, istruzione superiore superficiale ecc insomma roba da olgettine) sia una merce che le fortunate che la posseggono non potranno che usare per una scalata sociale.


e te ne accorgi adesso dalle critiche su un forum?

Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e te ne accorgi adesso dalle critiche su un forum?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CHC-U01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse non mi sono spiegata.

So benissimo che ci sono persone, uomini e donne, che agiscono in questo modo, così come ci sono persone che utilizzano piaggeria o varie forme di disonestà.
Quello che contesto è che chiunque abbia determinate caratteristiche fisiche le utilizzerà a quello scopo. Sarebbe come dire che qualunque uomo farebbe il magnaccia o il truffatore se ne avesse l'occasione.
Il pensiero che tutti abbiano un prezzo e scheletri negli armadi è ciò che rifiuto.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata.
> 
> So benissimo che ci sono persone, uomini e donne, che agiscono in questo modo, così come ci sono persone che utilizzano piaggeria o varie forme di disonestà.
> Quello che contesto è che chiunque abbia determinate caratteristiche fisiche le utilizzerà a quello scopo. Sarebbe come dire che qualunque uomo farebbe il magnaccia o il truffatore se ne avesse l'occasione.
> Il pensiero che tutti abbiano un prezzo e scheletri negli armadi è ciò che rifiuto.


Esattamente.
Altrimenti si rientra nella logica degli schematismi.


----------



## Tradito? (24 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata.
> 
> So benissimo che ci sono persone, uomini e donne, che agiscono in questo modo, così come ci sono persone che utilizzano piaggeria o varie forme di disonestà.
> Quello che contesto è che chiunque abbia determinate caratteristiche fisiche le utilizzerà a quello scopo. Sarebbe come dire che qualunque uomo farebbe il magnaccia o il truffatore se ne avesse l'occasione.
> Il pensiero che tutti abbiano un prezzo e scheletri negli armadi è ciò che rifiuto.


questa consapevolezza diffusa e' un chiaro indice dell'annullamento di qualsiasi valore morale


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ti saprei dire, non sono particolarmente interessato a cosa fanno le donne innarrivabili.
> 
> so che LDS è uno della vecchissima guardia, qui su Tradinet.   e non mi pare che in tanti anni abbia fatto dei passi avanti per una maggiore consapevolezza di quello che vuole.
> 
> soprattutto noto che continua a non capacitarsi di come esista gente (grosso modo il resto del mondo,non solo noi del forum) che non abbia i suoi obbiettivi, i suoi valori e consideri importanti le cose che sono importanti per lui.


almeno te lo ricordi.

io scrivo qua dentro da quando avevo anni 21......cioè da più di 9 anni.

e mi ricordo ancora il primo messaggio che scrissi: avevo la ragazza a quel tempo e c'era una collega di lavoro che mi tentava e non sapevo cosa fare, se tradire o meno la mia ragazza dell'epoca....


ad ogni modo all'epoca non avevo ancora finito gli studi, non guadagnavo praticamente niente ed avevo una vita normale / di merda...

le cose sono cambiate e ben parecchio da allora.


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> LDS vuole una vita alla Briatore senza avere (almeno non per ora) la sua visibilità e la sua ricchezza.  Magari tra 5 anni ce lo troviamo in TV a dirigere un qualche S-talent show stile Masterchef e diverrà famoso,ricco e ricercato dal tipo di donna che anela.
> 
> magari no.    chi può dirlo?    intanto gli ribadiamo che lui è al di sotto delle pretese che ha.


assolutamente no.

a me non piace proprio essere al centro dell'attenzione.

e io non diventerò mai miliardario, l'unico modo che ho per diventare miliardario è sposare una miliardaria.

oddio se alla mia attuale ragazza le cose gireranno bene potrebbe decisamente fare il salto l'anno prossimo.

di già adesso guadagna più di dieci volte quello che guadagno io.

speriamo non si stufi di me...


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> 
> a me non piace proprio essere al centro dell'attenzione.
> 
> ...


ecco evita di farle la paternale per la cellulite e vedrai che le cose vanno meglio


----------



## Foglia (24 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco evita di farle la paternale per la cellulite e vedrai che le cose vanno meglio


Ecco, questo lo quoto alla stragrande, che la paternale sulla cellulite nun seppò sentì


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> almeno te lo ricordi.
> 
> io scrivo qua dentro da quando avevo anni 21......cioè da più di 9 anni.
> 
> ...


E a trent'anni non hai ancora capito che la vita è di merda o bella dentro di te e gli eventi esterni, se non ti trovi nei bombardamenti o su un gommone cercando una via d'uscita, sono scarsamente rilevanti.


----------



## Spot (24 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E a trent'anni non hai ancora capito che la vita è di merda o bella dentro di te e gli eventi esterni, se non ti trovi nei bombardamenti o su un gommone cercando una via d'uscita, sono scarsamente rilevanti.


Bella che sei  :inlove:
Però le situazioni frustranti esistono lo stesso.


----------



## LDS (24 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E a trent'anni non hai ancora capito che la vita è di merda o bella dentro di te e gli eventi esterni, se non ti trovi nei bombardamenti o su un gommone cercando una via d'uscita, sono scarsamente rilevanti.



tu vivi in africa?
in israele?
nelle favelas?

lasciano a desiderare le tue considerazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> tu vivi in africa?
> in israele?
> nelle favelas?
> 
> lasciano a desiderare le tue considerazioni.


No. Infatti sono sempre contenta e mi disgusta chi non vive in quelle situazioni e si permette di parlare di vita di merda.


----------



## LDS (25 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Infatti sono sempre contenta e mi disgusta chi non vive in quelle situazioni e si permette di parlare di vita di merda.


ogni cosa che dici e scrivi, ma ogni proprio, è da no comment.

e la gente come te ha diritto al voto pure.

poi ci lamentiamo del paese di merda che ci ritroviamo.

vivi serena e contenta.


----------



## disincantata (25 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ogni cosa che dici e scrivi, ma ogni proprio, è da no comment.
> 
> e la gente come te ha diritto al voto pure.
> 
> ...



Spero tu stia scherzando. O INVECE  di servirlo lo hai bevuto tutto  tu il vino da 2.000 euro a bottiglia?


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ogni cosa che dici e scrivi, ma ogni proprio, è da no comment.
> 
> e la gente come te ha diritto al voto pure.
> 
> ...


Che schifo di ometto piccolo sei


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ogni cosa che dici e scrivi, ma ogni proprio, è da no comment.
> 
> e la gente come te ha diritto al voto pure.
> 
> ...


Quanto ti piace salire sul piedistallo ed attirare l'attenzione e come alzi l'asticella sinché non trovi le risposte che aneli 

LDS cresci ( non di altezza )


----------



## disincantata (25 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ogni cosa che dici e scrivi, ma ogni proprio, è da no comment.
> 
> e la gente come te ha diritto al voto pure.
> 
> ...





Rileggiti e vergognati.  TU farai una brutta fine, altro che modelle e somelier a Montecarlo, che poi che sara' mai d così gratificante se non sai amare davvero una donna?


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> ogni cosa che dici e scrivi, ma ogni proprio, è da no comment.
> 
> e la gente come te ha diritto al voto pure.
> 
> ...


Ma non vivi all'estero?


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non vivi all'estero?



Ciao

gli italiani che vivono all'estero hanno anche diritto di voto. 
Poi, non dimentichiamo che l'identificazione con il paese di provenienza non muore praticamente mai ... 



sienne


----------



## Ulrike (8 Luglio 2016)

Io, da ventenne, posso dire di attrarre molti ragazzi e uomini belli e meno belli. Ho oggettivamente un bel viso e un bel fisico. Mi trovo in disaccordo con chi sosteneva che i belli vanno coi belli e i brutti coi brutti. 
Io, da bella e giovane ragazza, preferisco gli uomini maturi e meno belli. Quelli con la barba definita, il sopracciglio a gabbiano, il capello tagliato da coglione in poche parole mi fanno cagare. 
Ho una passione per i professori, è proprio un mio feticismo, mi affascinano gli uomini intelligenti e colti, mi piacciono le pancette, gli occhiali da intellettuale, gli uomini pelosi (non esageratamente, però!) e bassetti. Può comunque essere quanto colto e peloso vuole, ma se non ha un briciolo di sensibilità e di intelligenza emotiva a me si ammosciano gli ormoni. 
Pretendo tanto.


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Io, da ventenne, posso dire di attrarre molti ragazzi e uomini belli e meno belli. Ho oggettivamente un bel viso e un bel fisico. Mi trovo in disaccordo con chi sosteneva che i belli vanno coi belli e i brutti coi brutti.
> Io, da bella e giovane ragazza, preferisco gli uomini maturi e meno belli. Quelli con la barba definita, il sopracciglio a gabbiano, il capello tagliato da coglione in poche parole mi fanno cagare.
> Ho una passione per i professori, è proprio un mio feticismo, mi affascinano gli uomini intelligenti e colti, mi piacciono le pancette, gli occhiali da intellettuale, gli uomini pelosi (non esageratamente, però!) e bassetti. Può comunque essere quanto colto e peloso vuole, ma se non ha un briciolo di sensibilità e di intelligenza emotiva a me si ammosciano gli ormoni.
> Pretendo tanto.


Ma se i professori sono fisicati vanno bene lo stesso o ti attirano solo gli uomini poco avvenenti?


----------



## Ulrike (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma se i professori sono fisicati vanno bene lo stesso o ti attirano solo gli uomini poco avvenenti?


"Fisicati" nel senso che vanno in palestra? 
No, proprio no, non mi piacciono. Preferisco la pancetta. Più uno è bello, più mi nausea. Non so per quale motivo. Sarà che da ragazzina sono stata bullata dai ragazzini più belli e crescendo ho sviluppato una certa fobia degli uomini belli. Mi trovo più a mio agio, e fisicamente mi sento più stimolata, da chi non è proprio ciò che definiremo una bellezza.


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> "Fisicati" nel senso che vanno in palestra?
> No, proprio no, non mi piacciono. Preferisco la pancetta. Più uno è bello, più mi nausea. Non so per quale motivo. Sarà che da ragazzina sono stata bullata dai ragazzini più belli e crescendo ho sviluppato una certa fobia degli uomini belli. Mi trovo più a mio agio, e fisicamente mi sento più stimolata, da chi non è proprio ciò che definiremo una bellezza.


Volevo chiederti se ti ripugna fisicamente l'uomo "bello" in quanto estremamente curato e ti attira un determinato modello d'uomo per cui la fisicità è ininfluente oppure se ti piacciono proprio certe caratteristiche fisiche generalmente poco apprezzate


----------



## Ulrike (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Volevo chiederti se ti ripugna fisicamente l'uomo "bello" in quanto estremamente curato e ti attira un determinato modello d'uomo per cui la fisicità è ininfluente oppure se ti piacciono proprio certe caratteristiche fisiche generalmente poco apprezzate


Direi un buon mix delle due. 
Un uomo estremamente curato, anche se bruttino, e quindi affascinante per alcune, non mi piacerà mai quando uno bruttino ma trasandato. Non dico sporco e sudicio, ma un po' disordinato. Un po' curato, ma dall'aria blasé, ha molta presa su di me.


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Direi un buon mix delle due.
> Un uomo estremamente curato, anche se bruttino, e quindi affascinante per alcune, non mi piacerà mai quando uno bruttino ma trasandato. Non dico sporco e sudicio, ma un po' disordinato. Un po' curato, ma dall'aria blasé, ha molta presa su di me.


E di quello blasé è decisamente menefreghista dell'aspetto fisico ma con un buon telaio?


----------



## Ulrike (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> E di quello blasé è decisamente menefreghista dell'aspetto fisico ma con un buon telaio?


BOOOM. Quello è il massimo! Ma uomini così ce ne sono pochi, sfortunatamente!


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> BOOOM. Quello è il massimo! Ma uomini così ce ne sono pochi, sfortunatamente!


:up:


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

si spiega perchè c'è chance per tutti e a volte vedo delle gran belle ragazze con dei cessi ambulanti clamorosi.

ti dirai?

c'ha i soldi; poi vedi come è vestito, vedi che scarpe porta e ti dici: no cazzo, questa è innamorata davvero.

sono quei momenti in cui realizzi che c'è chance per tutti.

domani chiederò alla mia ragazza che ci sta a fare con me visto che potrebbe avere chiunque volesse sulla terra.


----------



## Sheva07 (9 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> è arrivato il momento di mettere i puntini sulle i.
> 
> ci sono delle categorie di donne che sono indiscutibilmente ed inequivocabilmente delle bombe atomiche.
> 
> ...


L'altra volta ti ho stressato rispondendoti. Ma ora che ho appena visto questa discussione ti faccio i complimenti. Almeno sei onesto e sincero. Penso d'essere un po' come te. Forse più tollerante, ma non sopporto le persone grasse. E per grasse non intendo sovrappeso, ma proprio ciccione. Devo dire che all'occhio mi irrita vedere pure un maschio obeso, pur essendo io un etero al 100%. Quindi è un mio "problema" verso le persone grasse in generale, più che con le ragazze obese. Chiaramente se una persona è malata è un altro paio di maniche. La cellulite fa schifo pure a me. Così come non capisco le tipe con 4/5kg di troppo che si lamentano di quei kg in più, ma che alla fine non fanno nulla per perderli. 
Mai stato (ad occhio perché non controllo le taglie) con una ragazza che avesse più di una 42/44. L'occhio vuole la sua parte. Negarlo è ipocrisia. Che poi dopo si scopra che oltre al bel fisico ci sia altro è comunque un altro discorso che non riguarda questo topic. 

1 e 80: Dai 65 ai 70kg.
1 e 70: Dai 55 a massimo 60kg va bene. Poi dipende da che corporatura ha, taglia del seno etc. 
1 e 60: Dai 50 ai 55kg. 
1 e 50: Dai 40 ai 42kg.

Più o meno questo è il peso forma che consigliano i dottori in linea molto generale, per star bene.


----------



## Ulrike (9 Luglio 2016)

Comunque vorrei aggiungere la mia sulla cellulite. Da qualche parte mi pare che se ne parlava. 
*NON* è una malattia, quello che ci dicono le pubblicità sono sciocchezze che mirano al terrorismo psicologico per venderevenderevendere.
*NON* è quindi una malattia ereditaria, non si trasmette geneticamente da madre a figlia. 

Il mio professore di anatomia generale dice che è un carattere sessuale secondario, un po' come il seno maschile: non è importante per l'evoluzione della specie ma è arrivato fin da noi e è impossibile da debellare anche se non utile a nessuno. 

Comunque sia, in base alla mia esperienza personale, posso dire che per anni sono stata una persona sedentaria e pigra. Sono sempre stata magra di mio, e negli ultimi anni mi è comparsa la cellulite (quindi magra e con cellulite), ma l'estate scorsa ho iniziato a correre e a distanza di un anno non mi è rimasto nemmeno un piccolo accenno cellulitico. Quindi sì, per liberarsene si può fare solo una cosa: correre, correre, correre! Non stare fermi!


----------



## Ecate (9 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> L'altra volta ti ho stressato rispondendoti. Ma ora che ho appena visto questa discussione ti faccio i complimenti. Almeno sei onesto e sincero. Penso d'essere un po' come te. Forse più tollerante, ma non sopporto le persone grasse. E per grasse non intendo sovrappeso, ma proprio ciccione. Devo dire che all'occhio mi irrita vedere pure un maschio obeso, pur essendo io un etero al 100%. Quindi è un mio "problema" verso le persone grasse in generale, più che con le ragazze obese. Chiaramente se una persona è malata è un altro paio di maniche. La cellulite fa schifo pure a me. Così come non capisco le tipe con 4/5kg di troppo che si lamentano di quei kg in più, ma che alla fine non fanno nulla per perderli.
> Mai stato (ad occhio perché non controllo le taglie) con una ragazza che avesse più di una 42/44. L'occhio vuole la sua parte. Negarlo è ipocrisia. Che poi dopo si scopra che oltre al bel fisico ci sia altro è comunque un altro discorso che non riguarda questo topic.
> 
> 1 e 80: Dai 65 ai 70kg.
> ...


Nel mondo della salute c'è un posto anche per donne con un peso nella fascia tra i 42-50 kg e 60-65 kg
http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmi-m.htm


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

40-42 kg mi sembrano pochi pure a me. anche se a 1.50 è veramente talmente nana che mi potrei sentire un gigante io.

il sovrappeso ha dei grossi problemi che è meglio che si preoccupi di risolvere.


in età adulta avrà problemi di circolazione, maggior rischio di infarto, problemi di respirazioni.

essere sovrappeso è un problema di salute oltre che decisamente antiestetico.

si deve correre, fare nuoto, fare qualcosa oltre che bere birre e stare seduti in poltrona e strafogarsi di cioccolato.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Comunque vorrei aggiungere la mia sulla cellulite. Da qualche parte mi pare che se ne parlava.
> *NON* è una malattia, quello che ci dicono le pubblicità sono sciocchezze che mirano al terrorismo psicologico per venderevenderevendere.
> *NON* è quindi una malattia ereditaria, non si trasmette geneticamente da madre a figlia.
> 
> ...


Ho conosciuto una istruttrice di aerobica, sportiva da sempre, piena di cellulite.
Solo un deficiente avrebbe potuto definirla brutta o sgradevole.

Sui gusti non si discute. Una mia conoscente di 140kg è amatissima dal marito. E una mia amica trova perfetto il marito do 50kg di 1,80.

Non sarà che amano le persone e non la superficie ?

Poi a te piace uno di trent'anni più vecchio non ti pare idiota preoccuparti della cellulite?

Vabbé che con quello che scrivete non c'è da stupirsi. I discorsi sul fisico sono il meno!
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] sei sicuro sicuro che si debba puntare sui giovani?:carneval:


----------



## Ulrike (9 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una istruttrice di aerobica, sportiva da sempre, piena di cellulite.
> Solo un deficiente avrebbe potuto definirla brutta o sgradevole.
> 
> Sui gusti non si discute. Una mia conoscente di 140kg è amatissima dal marito. E una mia amica trova perfetto il marito do 50kg di 1,80.
> ...


Che problema c'è se mi preoccupo della mia cellulite? Potrò piacere a me stessa o no? La cellulite sul mio corpo non mi piace, su quella degli altri non ho detto nulla (ho solo detto cosa non è e cosa invece, dal punto di vista di un medico, è).


----------



## Falcor (9 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> 1 e 80: Dai 65 ai 70kg.
> 1 e 70: Dai 55 a massimo 60kg va bene. Poi dipende da che corporatura ha, taglia del seno etc.
> 1 e 60: Dai 50 ai 55kg.
> 1 e 50: Dai 40 ai 42kg.
> ...



Questa tabella è quanto di più osceno si possa leggere. Conosco ragazze sotto il metro e settanta che pesano 60 kili o più e sono delle "fighe" da paura per usare un termine gggiovane, secondo la tua tabella sarebbero da mandare al macero o al macello.

E dovresti esser anche giovane e ragioni come un dinosauro.


----------



## Ulrike (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa tabella è quanto di più osceno si possa leggere. Conosco ragazze sotto il metro e settanta che pesano 60 kili o più e sono delle "fighe" da paura per usare un termine gggiovane, secondo la tua tabella sarebbero da mandare al macero o al macello.
> 
> E dovresti esser anche giovane e ragioni come un dinosauro.


Ma sì, ma infatti, dipende tutto dalla massa magra e dalla massa grassa. 
Un chilo di muscolo è più compatto e concentrato di un chilo di grasso, che assume più volume su un corpo e quindi ingrandisce la figura.


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Che problema c'è se mi preoccupo della mia cellulite? Potrò piacere a me stessa o no? La cellulite sul mio corpo non mi piace, su quella degli altri non ho detto nulla (ho solo detto cosa non è e cosa invece, dal punto di vista di un medico, è).


brava ulrike,

ma è normale che non ti piaccia la cellulite, è antiestetica, è brutta da vedere, ma brutta forte.

ogni tanto vedo delle ragazze anche tutto sommato giovani, non oltre la trentina, camminare con delle minigonne e sfoggiare delle gambe da terrore vero.

ma con tutta quella cazzo di cellulite, buon dio, ma non metterti una minigonna da panico.


però bisogna anche rendersi conto che, c'è un sacco di gente, che è pelandrona, che non ha voglia di fare niente, che ha perso ogni speranza, che vive nella comodità che il marito o compagno oramai l'hanno accettata/o così e quindi non c'è più bisogno di tenersi in forma.

non solo sei brutta forte quando sei grassa, ma per di più, non sei in salute, che è peggio.

tenersi in forma fa bene all'animo oltre che al corpo.


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Ma sì, ma infatti, dipende tutto dalla massa magra e dalla massa grassa.
> Un chilo di muscolo è più compatto e concentrato di un chilo di grasso, che assume più volume su un corpo e quindi ingrandisce la figura.


ma infatti la tabella di sheva è ridicola.

bisogna vedere se una donna fa sport o meno.

non è il peso che fa la differenza, ma la distribuzione dello stesso.

fare palestra e potenziare i muscoli ti porterà a prendere 3-4 kg in più, ma saranno di un bello da vedersi oltre che sani.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una istruttrice di aerobica, sportiva da sempre, piena di cellulite.
> Solo un deficiente avrebbe potuto definirla brutta o sgradevole.
> 
> Sui gusti non si discute. Una mia conoscente di 140kg è amatissima dal marito. E una mia amica trova perfetto il marito do 50kg di 1,80.
> ...


un uomo di 180 cm che pesa 50 kg è ai limiti dell'anoressia.     e una donna di 140 kg, se non è alta 2 metri, si troverà ad avere problemi di anche,BPCO e circolazione dopo i 50 anni.

certo che l'amore prescinde dall'estetica, ma non è divertente accompagnare tua madre in stato di precoma in pneumologia.   te lo posso garantire

Che LDS sia esagerato lo sappiamo.   però non facciamo passare l'esagerazione opposta come una furbata.


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un uomo di 180 cm che pesa 50 kg è ai limiti dell'anoressia.     e una donna di 140 kg, se non è alta 2 metri, si troverà ad avere problemi di anche,BPCO e circolazione dopo i 50 anni.
> 
> certo che l'amore prescinde dall'estetica, ma non è divertente accompagnare tua madre in stato di precoma in pneumologia.   te lo posso garantire
> 
> Che LDS sia esagerato lo sappiamo.   però non facciamo passare l'esagerazione opposta come una furbata.


oramai ho lasciato perdere alcune cose.

perchè trovare normale uno di 180 cm che pesa 50 kg y la donna di 140 kg, perchè viva l'amore, è una puttanata di proporzioni ciclopiche.

la salute cazzo, prima di tutto.

ama il tuo corpo prima del tuo compagno ed avrai una relazione migliore con lui e con te stessa.


----------



## Falcor (9 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non solo sei brutta forte quando sei grassa, ma per di più, non sei in salute, che è peggio.
> 
> tenersi in forma fa bene all'animo oltre che al corpo.


Sai cosa è osceno delle tue parole? Che non comprendi che possa esserci anche altro.

La mia ex era cicciottella (a parte che aveva un viso di una bellezza con degli occhioni verdi che tu manco te li immagini), aveva problemi di tiroide e anche se mangiava una mollichina di pane metteva su un kilo. Andava a correre e si teneva in forma ma purtroppo non serviva a nulla, il suo metabolismo era come l'unico neurone che hai, immobile.

E lei ci stava male, ci piangeva. Quindi ci sta che una persona grassa non ti piaccia. Ma io ho imparato che mai va presa in giro o motteggiata, perché dietro le tue parole si nota molto disprezzo, trasuda da ogni cosa che dici.

Anche io sono grasso, non a livelli di obesità, e son stato molto magro gran parte della mia vita ma la mia felicità o salute non ne ha mai risentito.

Quando vedo una ragazza molto grassa indossare una minigonna penso che ha le palle di mostrarsi per quello che è e che vestire così la fa star bene, chi se ne strafotte se uno come te la guarda schifato.

Se si potesse avere la macchina per le tac negli occhi tu verresti visto come vedi tu quelle ragazze, con disprezzo perché nel cervello non hai nulla, solo saccenza e arroganza.


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sai cosa è osceno delle tue parole? Che non comprendi che possa esserci anche altro.
> 
> La mia ex era cicciottella (a parte che aveva un viso di una bellezza con degli occhioni verdi che tu manco te li immagini), aveva problemi di tiroide e anche se mangiava una mollichina di pane metteva su un kilo. Andava a correre e si teneva in forma ma purtroppo non serviva a nulla, il suo metabolismo era come l'unico neurone che hai, immobile.
> 
> ...


la malattia è un'altra cosa, ma non sono tutti malati falcor.
c'è tanta gente che non ha voglia di fare niente.

la malattia non la puoi controllare.


lascia stare quello che ho io nel cervello che è grazie a quello che vivo una gran bella vita.

si spiega comunque perchè te la prendi a questo modo, perchè sei grasso pure tu.

la tua felicità non ne risente e ne sono contento per te, non ti pongo domande assai personali perchè la tua vita la lascio stare.

buona giornata ed oggi se puoi cerca di stare sotto le 1200 calorie.


----------



## Tulipmoon (9 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Comunque sia, in base alla mia esperienza personale, posso dire che per anni sono stata una persona sedentaria e pigra. Sono sempre stata magra di mio, e negli ultimi anni mi è comparsa la cellulite (quindi magra e con cellulite), ma l'estate scorsa ho iniziato a correre e a distanza di un anno non mi è rimasto nemmeno un piccolo accenno cellulitico. Quindi sì, per liberarsene si può fare solo una cosa: correre, correre, correre! Non stare fermi!





LDS ha detto:


> brava ulrike,
> 
> ma è normale che non ti piaccia la cellulite, è antiestetica, è brutta da vedere, ma brutta forte.
> 
> ...



Quante cazzate che leggo....chi meno sa più parla....La cellulite non è grasso...non c'entra un'emerita ceppa lo sport....
Il fatto è che secondo me l'ignoranza è una colpa e io non sono per nulla altruista, per cui se una persona vuole continuare a sparare minchiate ha tutto il diritto di farlo, ma io non ho punta voglia di rimediare all'ignoranza altrui. Continuate pure.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un uomo di 180 cm che pesa 50 kg è ai limiti dell'anoressia.     e una donna di 140 kg, se non è alta 2 metri, si troverà ad avere problemi di anche,BPCO e circolazione dopo i 50 anni.
> 
> certo che l'amore prescinde dall'estetica, ma non è divertente accompagnare tua madre in stato di precoma in pneumologia.   te lo posso garantire
> 
> Che LDS sia esagerato lo sappiamo.   però non facciamo passare l'esagerazione opposta come una furbata.


Qui si parla di estetica e di gusti e di questo parlavo.

Certamente la cultura contemporanea non aiuta i giovani a uscire dalla stupidera  e ignoranza che sono loro propri. Del resto ogni fesseria che hanno detto fin da bambini sarà stata accolta da grida di giubilo e ammirazione e questa presunzione e protervia sono il risultato.

Però poi leggo Spot e capisco che è sempre una questione individuale.

A parte che questi potrebbero anche avere settant'anni.


----------



## Ecate (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sai cosa è osceno delle tue parole? Che non comprendi che possa esserci anche altro.
> 
> La mia ex era cicciottella (a parte che aveva un viso di una bellezza con degli occhioni verdi che tu manco te li immagini), aveva problemi di tiroide e anche se mangiava una mollichina di pane metteva su un kilo. Andava a correre e si teneva in forma ma purtroppo non serviva a nulla, il suo metabolismo era come l'unico neurone che hai, immobile.
> 
> ...


falcor, sono d'accordo su quasi tutto quello che dici, eccetto una cosa.
io non ammiro affatto una persona molto grassa che si mette una minigonna.
non la disprezzo ma non la ammiro.
semplicemente non mi piace, perché è esibizionismo
si possono anche rifiutare certe imposizioni sociali senza urlarlo
non sto dicendo che una persona obesa non può ricercare la sua bellezza.
ma è provocatorio enfatizzare i propri difetti


----------



## Caciottina (9 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si parla di estetica e di gusti e di questo parlavo.
> 
> Certamente la cultura contemporanea non aiuta i giovani a uscire dalla stupidera  e ignoranza che sono loro propri. Del resto ogni fesseria che hanno detto fin da bambini sarà stata accolta da grida di giubilo e ammirazione e questa presunzione e protervia sono il risultato.
> 
> ...


Ma Bruni guarda che questo non è giovane. Ha 30 cazzutissimi anni.
Il tuo discorso vale per i 20 enni.
Questo pezxettino di uomo (anche lui nano per la cronoca) è pericoloso per la società.
È grave come un cancro ed è altrettanto grave tenerselo qui perche non porta spunti solo cazzate.
È per colpa di gente come lui che ci sono stati casi tipo il cIrceo. Perche io leggo lui e rivedo angelo izzo.
Ma perplesso facess3 quello che vuole. Io ho la nausea a leggerlo. Davvero.

Ps: perplesso puoi non far finta di nulla? Hai ricevuto una richiesta...non ignorarla. Grazie


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si parla di estetica e di gusti e di questo parlavo.
> 
> Certamente la cultura contemporanea non aiuta i giovani a uscire dalla stupidera  e ignoranza che sono loro propri. Del resto ogni fesseria che hanno detto fin da bambini sarà stata accolta da grida di giubilo e ammirazione e questa presunzione e protervia sono il risultato.
> 
> ...


vuoi dirmi che non abbiamo avuto, qui sul forum, donne e uomini molto più maturi anagraficamente dei 21 anni di Ulrike o dei 30 di LDS che hanno dimostrato il QI di una scolopendra ubriaca?

Spot è Spot, come Scared è Scared, etcc...  magari Ulrike come altre ragazze passate di qui sono semplicemente travisate dal sentimento.   di stupide e stupidi però non ne vedo in giro per il forum.

onestamente non vedo un senso in quello che dici.


----------



## Ulrike (9 Luglio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Quante cazzate che leggo....chi meno sa più parla....La cellulite non è grasso...non c'entra un'emerita ceppa lo sport....
> Il fatto è che secondo me l'ignoranza è una colpa e io non sono per nulla altruista, per cui se una persona vuole continuare a sparare minchiate ha tutto il diritto di farlo, ma io non ho punta voglia di rimediare all'ignoranza altrui. Continuate pure.


Cellulite =/= grasso. 
Non ho mai detto che la cellulite è grasso. 
Ho detto che mi è sparita andando a correre e che ero magra (magra, senza grasso, quindi magra, non grassa, e con cellulite) anche prima. Non ho scritto che ero grassa e la cellulite era grasso ma correndo è sparito il grasso e quindi la cellulite. 
Nel mio caso, mi è bastato fare più movimento. 

La cellulite in ogni caso è un carattere sessuale. Poi ognuno capisca ciò che vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi dirmi che non abbiamo avuto, qui sul forum, donne e uomini molto più maturi anagraficamente dei 21 anni di Ulrike o dei 30 di LDS che hanno dimostrato il QI di una scolopendra ubriaca?
> 
> Spot è Spot, come Scared è Scared, etcc...  magari Ulrike come altre ragazze passate di qui sono semplicemente travisate dal sentimento.   di stupide e stupidi però non ne vedo in giro per il forum.
> 
> onestamente non vedo un senso in quello che dici.


Ho esagerato con l'esercizio retorico. Non essendo Cicerone (mio compagno di banco :carneval: ) non ho costruito bene il testo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma Bruni guarda che questo non è giovane. Ha 30 cazzutissimi anni.
> Il tuo discorso vale per i 20 enni.
> Questo pezxettino di uomo (anche lui nano per la cronoca) è pericoloso per la società.
> È grave come un cancro ed è altrettanto grave tenerselo qui perche non porta spunti solo cazzate.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi dirmi che non abbiamo avuto, qui sul forum, donne e uomini molto più maturi anagraficamente dei 21 anni di Ulrike o dei 30 di LDS che hanno dimostrato il QI di una scolopendra ubriaca?
> 
> Spot è Spot, come Scared è Scared, etcc...  magari Ulrike come altre ragazze passate di qui sono semplicemente travisate dal sentimento.   di stupide e stupidi però non ne vedo in giro per il forum.
> 
> onestamente non vedo un senso in quello che dici.


Giustamente LdS rappresenta solo se stesso.


----------



## Tulipmoon (9 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ sei sicuro sicuro che si debba puntare sui giovani?:carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Però poi leggo Spot e capisco che è sempre una questione individuale.


ma infatti era il tuo un commento "scemottolo" e generalizzato, di quelli che spesso fanno i ragazzini...mi meraviglio.

Il cervello ce l'hanno le persone singole, non lo condividono le fasce di età.

...che poi bisogna vedere perché si punta sui giovani.


----------



## Ecate (9 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma Bruni guarda che questo non è giovane. Ha 30 cazzutissimi anni.
> Il tuo discorso vale per i 20 enni.
> Questo pezxettino di uomo (anche lui nano per la cronoca) è pericoloso per la società.
> È grave come un cancro ed è altrettanto grave tenerselo qui perche non porta spunti solo cazzate.
> ...


Ma mi sono persa qualcosa o stai esagerando di brutto?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ma infatti era il tuo un commento "scemottolo" e generalizzato, di quelli che spesso fanno i ragazzini...mi meraviglio.
> 
> Il cervello ce l'hanno le persone singole, non lo condividono le fasce di età.
> 
> ...che poi bisogna vedere perché si punta sui giovani.


Ho messo anche le faccine :sbatti:


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma Bruni guarda che questo non è giovane. Ha 30 cazzutissimi anni.
> Il tuo discorso vale per i 20 enni.
> Questo pezxettino di uomo (anche lui nano per la cronoca) è pericoloso per la società.
> È grave come un cancro ed è altrettanto grave tenerselo qui perche non porta spunti solo cazzate.
> ...


non la ignoro.   ma non ti cancello per LDS.  mettilo in IL, se non lo reggi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Giustamente LdS rappresenta solo se stesso.


LDS è uno della vecchissima guardia,come te.  intendo forumisticamente.  che io lo consideri tecnicamente un coglione, nel senso che sia uno che col suo comportamento fa danno principalmente a se stesso, gliel'ho spiegato direi bene.

ma se vogliamo negare l'evidenza che LDS rispecchia una fetta dell'universo maschile, siamo scemi noi.

e se devo dirla tutta, non apprezzo questo atteggiamento escludente.


----------



## Tulipmoon (9 Luglio 2016)

Ulrike ha detto:


> Cellulite =/= grasso.
> Non ho mai detto che la cellulite è grasso.
> Ho detto che mi è sparita andando a correre e che ero magra (magra, senza grasso, quindi magra, non grassa, e con cellulite) anche prima. Non ho scritto che ero grassa e la cellulite era grasso ma correndo è sparito il grasso e quindi la cellulite.
> Nel mio caso, mi è bastato fare più movimento.
> ...


nemmeno io ho detto che avevi detto che era grasso...Ma non la elimini con la corsa. La migliori attivando la circolazione sanguigna in un determinato punto mirato, a seconda poi di che tipo di cellulite hai poi.....

Ci sono tante cose che possono aiutare a non aggravare e a migliorare leggermente, inclusa l'alimentazione ecc Ma ci sono anche molti fattori genetici ormonali, o malattie coesistenti che influenzano. Proprio per la predisposizione genetica non è eliminabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2016)

questo 3D sta diventando la sagra dell'ovvietà ed a tratti della assoluta stupidità 
fermatevi ve prego :scared::girlcry::sbatti:


----------



## Falcor (9 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> io non ammiro affatto una persona molto grassa che si mette una minigonna.
> non la disprezzo ma non la ammiro.
> semplicemente non mi piace, perché è esibizionismo


Aspetta non ho parlato di ammirazione ma che ha le palle. Io quando pesavo 115 kili non mettevo magliette attillate (vabe non le metto nemmeno ora che ne peso 95) quindi non metterei nemmeno una minigonna se fossi 90 kili di donna. Ma chi lo fa ha le palle di fregarsene degli altri 



Ulrike ha detto:


> La cellulite in ogni caso è un carattere sessuale. Poi ognuno capisca ciò che vuole.


Guarda ho fatto tre esami di genetica all'università quindi qualcosina sui caratteri sessuali la conosco 

E sulla cellulite non è proprio come dici.



perplesso ha detto:


> *che io lo consideri tecnicamente un coglione*, nel senso che uno che col suo comportamento fa danno principalmente a se stesso, gliel'ho spiegato direi bene.


Guarda ho un grosso dubbio. Perché tu puoi definirlo un coglione e se io scrivo che son due coglioni mi deragli il commento?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> questo 3D sta diventando la sagra dell'ovvietà ed a tratti della assoluta stupidità
> fermatevi ve prego :scared::girlcry::sbatti:


:bravooo::bravooo::saggio:


----------



## Falcor (9 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questo 3D sta diventando la sagra dell'ovvietà ed a tratti della assoluta stupidità
> fermatevi ve prego :scared::girlcry::sbatti:


Scusami sorella, sarò ovvio e stupido ma a certe cose mi vien da rispondere.


----------



## Ecate (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Aspetta non ho parlato di ammirazione ma che ha le palle. Io quando pesavo 115 kili non mettevo magliette attillate (vabe non le metto nemmeno ora che ne peso 95) quindi non metterei nemmeno una minigonna se fossi 90 kili di donna. Ma chi lo fa *ha le palle di fregarsene degli altri*


è proprio qui, falcor, che non mi trovi d'accordo
l'abbigliamento ha due funzioni
- coprirsi
- comunicare

se un modo di abbigliarsi da nell'occhio sicuro sicuro che le sue funzioni sono tutte e due ...
e se viene meno una delle due, non è la comunicazione


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Scusami sorella, sarò ovvio e stupido ma a certe cose mi vien da rispondere.


Gli è che il titolo,del 3 D è già fortemente stupido di suo, perché giusto qualche maschio può pensare che ci sia una guerra in atto tra cesse e bombe atomiche o meglio qualche maschio vorrebbe tanto avallare questa ipotesi che invece alberga su menti alquanto mediocri 
quindi dare importanza al 3D sino ad arrivare ad alcune ovvietà e altre stupidità varie mi sembra esagerato 
poi oh fate come  vi pare 
ciao fratellozzo


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Aspetta non ho parlato di ammirazione ma che ha le palle. Io quando pesavo 115 kili non mettevo magliette attillate (vabe non le metto nemmeno ora che ne peso 95) quindi non metterei nemmeno una minigonna se fossi 90 kili di donna. Ma chi lo fa ha le palle di fregarsene degli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per la banale differenza tra un'affermazione ed una spiegazione.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> è proprio qui, falcor, che non mi trovi d'accordo
> l'abbigliamento ha due funzioni
> - coprirsi
> *- comunicare
> ...


posso anche comunicare che me ne frego, però... che a me piace e mi sento a mio agio...

e se lo comunico bene, posso essere anche più affascinante di una donna perfetta, che è piena di insicurezze interiori, perfettamente visibili. 

garantito.. :up:


----------



## Ecate (9 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> posso anche comunicare che me ne frego, però... che a me piace e mi sento a mio agio...
> 
> e se lo comunico bene, posso essere anche più affascinante di una donna perfetta, che è piena di insicurezze interiori, perfettamente visibili.
> 
> garantito.. :up:


De gustibus.
Magri o grassi, ricchi o poveri, il linguaggio simbolico dell'abbigliamento se è urlato mi infastidisce, a prescindere dal messaggio.
Se comunichi a gran voce che non te ne frega degli altri per me sei poco credibile.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> De gustibus.
> Magri o grassi, ricchi o poveri, il linguaggio simbolico dell'abbigliamento se è urlato *mi infastidisce*, a prescindere dal messaggio.
> *Se comunichi a gran voce che non te ne frega degli altri per me sei poco credibile*.


si, hai ragione...
e questo 3D è noioso se si parla di cellulite, ma mi può intrigare se si parla di comunicazione

però.. vedi, sul primo neretto, il punto è quello: "infastidisce te"

ed è lecito infastidirsi, mica è vietato... anche io mi infastidisco di varie cose

ma se una persona comunica semplicemente che è a proprio agio, è una bella botta di vitalità...

c'è anche chi con gli stessi chili e gli stessi vestiti addosso può viceversa comunicare che "lei ha le palle cazzo!!"

Io la differenza credo di percepirla..

e se ha bisogno di comunicare che ha le palle, forse la prima ad averne dei dubbi è proprio lei, non credi?

a me non infastidisce.. mi spiace solo che lo debba urlare in qualche modo, forse perché non le trova quelle palle che urla di avere...

ma non è l'abito che fa il monaco... ma come lo si porta, secondo me


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho esagerato con l'esercizio retorico. Non essendo Cicerone (mio compagno di banco :carneval: ) non ho costruito bene il testo.


in effetti se volessi rispiegare cosa intendevi dire faresti opera buona, chè letto così il tuo discorso, sembra quasi che ti dia fastidio che si possano esprimere i più giovani.

e sono certo che non intedevi questo.


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si, hai ragione...
> e questo 3D è noioso se si parla di cellulite, ma mi può intrigare se si parla di comunicazione
> 
> però.. vedi, sul primo neretto, il punto è quello: "infastidisce te"
> ...


essere sovrappeso è un problema cazzo, lo è.

ma non è che lo dico io che sono un coglione.

lo dicono i medici.

ma fate un cazzo di sport, ma correte cristo dio, che vi farà solo bene.
se c'è una malattia "involved" non si può fare niente perchè la malattia non possiamo controllarla e ne prendiamo atto, ma non prendiamoci per il culo.

c'è gente che non fa un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera, che non si prende cura del proprio corpo, ed è sbagliato, ma sbagliato forte.

e se ancora non ve ne siete resi conto lo capirete con il tempo.

avete mal di schiena? vi fanno male le gambe? siete stanchi? 
cosa credete che sia anche?

la cattiva alimentazione e 0 esercizio fisico.

la pelle diventa meno bella, tutto è correlato all'alimentazione e all'esercizio fisico che è necessario per una vita sana ed equilibrata.

io sono una persona che ama i vizi perchè non mi tiro indietro per una vita sregolata dormendo poco e male, bevendo ( anche se molto molto meno rispetto a qualche anno fa ), ma l'alimentazione e l'attività fisica sono imprenscindibili per una vita sana.


perciò la chiatta che si mostra in minigonna a me fa girare la testa in segno di disapprovazione, vai a correre piuttosto.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Luglio 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> essere sovrappeso è un problema cazzo, lo è.
> 
> ma non è che lo dico io che sono un coglione.
> 
> ...


.. E lei gira in gonna e gode... 
E tu la guardi e soffri... 

E lei gode ancor di più.. 
E tu soffri ancor di più... 

È un mondo di merda, ce chi gode e chi soffre... La vita è una ingiusta punizione per molti

Coraggio!


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. E lei gira in gonna e gode...
> E tu la guardi e soffri...
> 
> E lei gode ancor di più..
> ...



che io soffra a guardare una chiatta è alquanto improbabile, al massimo provo un senso di disapprovazione per lo stile di vita sregolato che ha.

che poi la chiatta possa godere della sua situazione nell'essere grassa è ancora più improbabile.

nessuno può essere contento di essere sovrappeso.

hai molti più problemi nella vita di tutti i giorni quando sei sovrappeso, oltre ai problemi di salute.

essere sovrappeso è tutto tranne un motivo per godere.


a me non me ne frega niente, io sono in forma, mi tengo in forma, mangio in maniera equilibrata e rispetto il mio corpo.
la mia compagna è pure più maniaca di me perciò io sto bene così.

tanto peggio per gli altri.

li servo tutti i giorni i grassi e mi domando come stra cazzo facciano a mangiare così tanto.
ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## LDS (9 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube;S2lgnitdPdc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2lgnitdPdc[/video]


----------



## Sheva07 (9 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa tabella è quanto di più osceno si possa leggere. Conosco ragazze sotto il metro e settanta che pesano 60 kili o più e sono delle "fighe" da paura per usare un termine gggiovane, secondo la tua tabella sarebbero da mandare al macero o al macello.
> 
> E dovresti esser anche giovane e ragioni come un dinosauro.


Dovresti leggere prima. Quello è il peso che in linea generale consigliano i dottori. Vale per donne e per uomini. Vorrei capire dove io abbia scritto che mi piacciono donne che vanno solo in quella fascia di peso. Senza contare che ho scritto che bisogna valutare ogni soggetto, visto che ognuno ha la propria corporatura e via dicendo. Ci sono donne di 1 e 70 che sembrano leggermente sovrappeso pesando 60kg e chi non lo sembra pensandone 65. Chi invece sembra anoressica pesandone 58. Ti è più chiaro il concetto così? Ma se tu vai da un dottore in linea generale ti dirà quelle cose li. E poi si a me le grasse non piacciono per niente. Che ci posso fare? Almeno sono onesto. Cosa differente sono le donne sovrappeso, magari non di molto. Lo scrivo, anticipo una tua possibile incomprensione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per la banale differenza tra un'affermazione ed una spiegazione.


Ma figurati se metto in piedi una polemica contro la stupidità che mi piacerebbe poter attribuire alla giovinezza e invece è solo il risultato della presunzione di considerarsi il centro dell'universo.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Luglio 2016)

*...*



LDS ha detto:


> che io soffra a guardare una chiatta è alquanto improbabile, al massimo provo un senso di disapprovazione per lo stile di vita sregolato che ha.
> 
> che poi la chiatta possa godere della sua situazione nell'essere grassa è ancora più improbabile.
> 
> ...


ma sai.. i problemi di salute vengono anche a lavorare come un matto e dormire poche ore a notte...

che poi a 35 anni ti ritrovi, come qualcuno che conosco, con la pasticchina della pressione, e a mangiare il brodino di verdura dissalato che se lo servono ai poveri vecchi, glielo tirano in faccia da tanto che è insipido..

ognuno alla sua salute pensi per se... diciamo... .. che a pensar troppo a quella degli altri poi si rischia di dimenticar la propria...

che invece viene prima di tutto..


----------



## Tradito? (10 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> si spiega perchè c'è chance per tutti e a volte vedo delle gran belle ragazze con dei cessi ambulanti clamorosi.
> 
> ti dirai?
> 
> ...


Oppure significa che non tutti hanno il tuo metro di giudizio


----------



## drusilla (10 Luglio 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Oppure significa che non tutti hanno il tuo metro di giudizio


Oppure che da due cervelli non nasce uno o che Dio li fa e poi li accoppia...


----------



## LDS (10 Luglio 2016)

o ma cazzo, ma veramente non è difficile da capire.

io sono eterosessuale e l'esperienza gay non mi interessa, non la capisco nemmeno perchè mi piacciono troppo le donne.

questo non vuol dire che io non abbia amici gay, anzi.

mi diverto pure un sacco.

il mio capo è gay, e ci divertiamo e non poco.

stessa cosa vale per le grasse.

io parlo di attrazione sessuale.

il gay non mi attrae, il chiatto non mi attrae, non me lo farà mai rizzare una cozza cristo.


ben venga che c'è qualcuno a cui piacciono le chiatte, le cozze. ce ne deve essere per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> o ma cazzo, ma veramente non è difficile da capire.
> 
> io sono eterosessuale e l'esperienza gay non mi interessa, non la capisco nemmeno perchè mi piacciono troppo le donne.
> 
> ...


Confesso anche per me ci sono caratteristiche fisiche che mi attraggono e altre no.
Ma non mi sogno di definire quello che non mi attrae con termini che esprimono disprezzo.
Per questo invece tu e altri tipi simili a te ottengono un'opposizione decisa.


----------



## drusilla (10 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> o ma cazzo, ma veramente non è difficile da capire.
> 
> io sono eterosessuale e l'esperienza gay non mi interessa, non la capisco nemmeno perchè mi piacciono troppo le donne.
> 
> ...


Vuol dire che il prossimo simpatico thread lo intitolerai Finocchi contro Machomen? Madrededios, nemmeno mio figlio undicenne di quartiere popolare è così trash


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che il prossimo simpatico thread lo intitolerai Finocchi contro Machomen? Madrededios, nemmeno mio figlio undicenne di quartiere popolare è così trash


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (11 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vuol dire che il prossimo simpatico thread lo intitolerai Finocchi contro Machomen? Madrededios, nemmeno mio figlio undicenne di quartiere popolare è così trash



Era per spiegare il concetto ovvio che ai più sfugge, tu rientri fra quei più visto la tua risposta.

Io non ho niente contro le grasse, niente contro le cozze, niente contro le coglione.

Semplicemente non mi attizzano, anzi, mi provocano l'effetto contrario.

Se sei un cesso e sei grassa, per me, non sei sexy, sei e resti un cesso che non mi attizza.

È semplicemente una questione di gusti.

Come ci saranno donne a cui non piacciono i nani, donne a cui non piacciono i palestrati, donne a cui non piacciono quelli con la pancia, ecc.

L'unica differenza è che io utilizzo dei termini che a voi non piacciono.

Cozza, boiler, racchie e quant altro.

Onestamente io di fare la falsa, ipocrita uscita politicamente corretta me ne fotto.
Là sovrappeso è grassa, e la bruttina è una cessa.

Ma ce ne sta per tutti i gusti a questo mondo perciò, ad ugnuno la sua cozza preferita!


----------



## Sheva07 (11 Luglio 2016)

Stai sprecando il tuo tempo [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] lascia perdere, dammi retta.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Era per spiegare il concetto ovvio che ai più sfugge, tu rientri fra quei più visto la tua risposta.
> 
> Io non ho niente contro le grasse, niente contro le cozze, niente contro le coglione.
> 
> ...



Ciao

credo, che nessuno contesta i tuoi gusti ... 
quello che si contesta è il tuo linguaggio disprezzante ... che è ben altra cosa. 
Questo concetto non dovrebbe essere così difficile da capire ... e l'ipocrisia non c'entra nulla. 
Salvo, se disprezzi realmente queste persone ... allora il linguaggio da te scelto ci sta ... 
Ma è un'altro concetto che esula dai propri gusti ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Stai sprecando il tuo tempo @_LDS_ lascia perdere, dammi retta.



Ciao

ora, non ti ci mettere pure tu. Credo che sei ben in grado di capire la differenza tra gusti personali, che hanno tutti, e il disprezzare, che è ben altra cosa. Credo, che non devo arrivare a spiegare la differenza. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (11 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Era per spiegare il concetto ovvio che ai più sfugge, tu rientri fra quei più visto la tua risposta.
> 
> Io non ho niente contro le grasse, niente contro le cozze, niente contro le coglione.
> 
> ...


A me ammazzano l'ormone i nani arroganti ma io non lo ribadisco in ogni mio post ne apro thread per puntualizzarlo ancora. Non spno cosi maleducata perché poverini sono nati nani... certo poi hanno provato a superarlo diventando arroganti e l'hanno cacata ancora di più.


----------



## Sheva07 (11 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora, non ti ci mettere pure tu. Credo che sei ben in grado di capire la differenza tra gusti personali, che hanno tutti, e il disprezzare, che è ben altra cosa. Credo, che non devo arrivare a spiegare la differenza.
> 
> ...


Io in LDS non percepisco disprezzo. Percepisco solo un modo molto diretto e grezzo di esprimere il proprio pensiero. Dice cesse per far percepire in maniera più forte il proprio messaggio. La vedo in sto modo ed ammetto che posso sbagliarmi. Il mio messaggio precedente, che hai quotato, andava oltre a tutto ciò. Non vale la pena di continuare a litigare, discutere etc in questo caso. Che senso ha? Dove porta il litigio, se non a spargere un inutile ulteriore rancore? 

Io non capisco questo bisogno di litigare, che sia nella vita vera o su internet. Davvero non lo concepisco. Probabilmente a troppe persone piace litigare e lo fanno per il piacere, ma un litigio 8 volte su 10 non porta da nessuna parte. Sarà che sono abituato alla mia vita, in cui i litigi sono al minimo sindacale, ma qui mi pare di stare allo stadio. Andare oltre, accettare i pareri altrui, anche i modi grezzi, no eh? Far finta di nulla no eh? Oppure parlarne un po' e poi smetterla no eh? Bha.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io in LDS non percepisco disprezzo. Percepisco solo un modo molto diretto e grezzo di esprimere il proprio pensiero. Dice cesse per far percepire in maniera più forte il proprio messaggio. La vedo in sto modo ed ammetto che posso sbagliarmi. Il mio messaggio precedente, che hai quotato, andava oltre a tutto ciò. Non vale la pena di continuare a litigare, discutere etc in questo caso. Che senso ha? Dove porta il litigio, se non a spargere un inutile ulteriore rancore?
> 
> Io non capisco questo bisogno di litigare, che sia nella vita vera o su internet. Davvero non lo concepisco. Probabilmente a troppe persone piace litigare e lo fanno per il piacere, ma un litigio 8 volte su 10 non porta da nessuna parte. Sarà che sono abituato alla mia vita, in cui i litigi sono al minimo sindacale, ma qui mi pare di stare allo stadio. Andare oltre, accettare i pareri altrui, anche i modi grezzi, no eh? Far finta di nulla no eh? Oppure parlarne un po' e poi smetterla no eh? Bha.



Ciao

io non sto litigando. Tento di spiegare cosa ha urtato me, e a quanto pare anche altri. 
Due sono lo cose: o se ne prende atto e uno se ne frega. Ma non iniziare a fare discorsi di ipocrisia, perché non c'entra un fico secco. 


sienne


----------



## Sheva07 (11 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io non sto litigando. Tento di spiegare cosa ha urtato me, e a quanto pare anche altri.
> Due sono lo cose: o se ne prende atto e uno se ne frega. Ma non iniziare a fare discorsi di ipocrisia, perché non c'entra un fico secco.
> ...


Ciao, non mi riferivo a te. Era un discorso generale. A te ha urtato un modo diretto che ha avuto lui, lo comprendo. Ma io non la vedo come te. Per me lui etichetta in maniera dispregiativa queste persone grasse, per far capire meglio quanto a lui non piacciano. Dubito fortemente che LDS vada in giro col pensiero fisso di disprezzare le obese. Questo dovrebbe già dire molto. Poi sia chiaro, è solo una mia interpretazione. Ma anche se fosse solo disprezzo, uno cerca di farglielo capire (se la cosa lo urta.) se il ricevente del messaggio vuol capire, capisce, altrimenti basta. Ognuno fa ciò che vuole, non ho l'arroganza di dire agli altri cosa fare. Semplicemente nel mio modo di essere non vedo il senso di ripetere alla nausea un concetto ad una persona che non la pensa come me e che non condivide tale concetto. Non è un caso che litigi scoppino quasi sempre perché c'è una persona che per forza di cose vuole inculcare con "la forza" il proprio pensiero all'altro.


P.S: Sienne sto parlando sempre in linea generale. Noni riferisco a te, so come scrivi e come ragioni.


----------



## Falcor (11 Luglio 2016)

Sheva ma tu non dovevi postare il video e levarti dai coglioni? Allora fa il bravo, metti il video e facci ciao ciao con la manina.

Hai credibilità meno di zero in sto posto e vuoi anche fare la morale?

Poi gente come caciotta deve abbandonare e tu resti attaccato come una cozza al forum.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sheva ma tu non dovevi postare il video e levarti dai coglioni? Allora fa il bravo, metti il video e facci ciao ciao con la manina.
> 
> Hai credibilità meno di zero in sto posto e vuoi anche fare la morale?
> 
> Poi gente come caciotta deve abbandonare e tu resti attaccato come una cozza al forum.



Ciao

scusa, Ma parla per te. Fino a prova contraria credo che lui abbia subito un brutto scherzo dall'amco. 
Y nada mas. Questo astio non lo capisco.

sienne


----------



## Falcor (11 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa, Ma parla per te. Fino a prova contraria credo che lui abbia subito un brutto scherzo dall'amco.
> Y nada mas. Questo astio non lo capisco.
> ...


Io astio verso questo simpatico giovanotto non l'ho mai avuto. Nemmeno quando scoppiò il casino dissi nulla perché sinceramente mi fregava meno di zero. Ma l'atteggiamento che ha avuto da quel momento in poi è sotto gli occhi di tutti ed è arrivato ad esser arrogante e sprezzante. A me tanto basta per usare il tono del mio post precedente.

Parlo per me e per i molti, e sono molti sta certa, che la pensano come me.


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io astio verso questo simpatico giovanotto non l'ho mai avuto. Nemmeno quando scoppiò il casino dissi nulla perché sinceramente mi fregava meno di zero. Ma l'atteggiamento che ha avuto da quel momento in poi è sotto gli occhi di tutti ed è arrivato ad esser arrogante e sprezzante. A me tanto basta per usare il tono del mio post precedente.
> 
> Parlo per me e per i molti, e sono molti sta certa, che la pensano come me.



Ciao

a me, la sua reazione, sembra più che normale e prevedibile, visto le reazioni che ci sono stati. 
A dire il vero, lo trovo persino troppo gentile. Guarda te, che differenza di percezione. 


sienne


----------



## Sheva07 (11 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io astio verso questo simpatico giovanotto non l'ho mai avuto. Nemmeno quando scoppiò il casino dissi nulla perché sinceramente mi fregava meno di zero. Ma l'atteggiamento che ha avuto da quel momento in poi è sotto gli occhi di tutti ed è arrivato ad esser arrogante e sprezzante. A me tanto basta per usare il tono del mio post precedente.
> 
> Parlo per me e per i molti, e sono molti sta certa, che la pensano come me.


Non sapevo tu fossi "la voce del popolo" buono a sapersi. Ma tranquillo, non faccio fatica a pensare che siano molti, ne sinceramente la cosa mi interessa. Però parli di indifferenza verso i miei confronti, ma i tuoi post con insulti rivolti a me, sono parecchi. Il sol fatto che io abbia fatto finta di nulla, non significa che non li abbia letti. Quindi permettimi di dire che la tua affermazione di indifferenza stride un po' con i fatti. Ma tranquillo, da parte mia non leggerai insulti verso i tuoi confronti, come sempre del resto. Questa per me è la vera indifferenza. Ciao ciao


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2016)

sarà che non riesco mai
a definire un altro essere umano
brutto, figuriamoci "cesso"
quest'ultima poi è una parola
che in questo contesto 
mi appare carica oltre che
di evidente disprezzo,
di una inspiegabile violenza verbale


questa la dedico a tutte le cesse come me
_*O troppo alta, o troppo bassa,
le dici magra, si sente grassa,
son tutte bionde, lei è corvina,
vanno le brune, diventa albina.
Troppo educata! piaccion volgari!
Troppo scosciata per le comari!
Sei troppo colta e preparata,
intelligente e qualificata,
il maschio è fragile, non lo umiliare,
se sei più brava non lo ostentare!
Sei solo bella ma non sai far niente,
guarda che oggi l’uomo è esigente,
l’aspetto fisico più non gli basta,
cita Alberoni e butta la pasta.
Troppi labbroni, non vanno più!
Troppo quel seno, buttalo giù!
Sbianca la pelle, che sia di luna
Se non ti abbronzi, non sei nessuna!
L’estate prossima, con il cotone
tornan di moda i fianchi a pallone,
ma per l’inverno, la moda detta,
ci voglion forme da scolaretta.
Piedi piccini, occhi cangianti,
seni minuscoli, anzi, giganti!
Alice assaggia, pilucca, tracanna,
prima è due metri poi è una spanna
Alice pensa, poi si arrabatta,
niente da fare, è sempre inadatta
Alice morde, rosicchia, divora,
ma non si arrende, ci prova ancora.
Alice piange, trangugia, digiuna,
è tutte noi,
è se stessa, è nessuna.

Lella Costa

*_​_*
*_


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sarà che non riesco mai
> a definire un altro essere umano
> brutto, figuriamoci "cesso"
> quest'ultima poi è una parola
> ...


E mandiamo a cagare chi non l'ha capito.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sarà che non riesco mai
> a definire un altro essere umano
> brutto, figuriamoci "cesso"
> quest'ultima poi è una parola
> ...


non la conoscevo, perfetta !!!!!! Grazie Flavia


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

boh? Non credo che esista un ideale.
Per anni ho pensato che di certo le bionde con gli occhi chiari e pure alte (per alte intendo 1,72 e simili) proprio non facessero per me, straconvinto che mi piacessero solo more e possibilmente piccoline.
Poi "intruppi" nella bionda e ti accorgi che in realtà per anni quel tipo di donna ti sembrava troppo bella e non ti sentivi all'altezza.
Quindi tutto è relativo, per fortuna direi!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Agosto 2016)

Se tutte quelle che vogliamo magre e con la quarta un giorno decidessero di darla solo a quelli con la tartaruga e con il creapopoli di oltre 20 cm, in Italia scoperemmo io e al massimo altri tre o quattro.

Era una cifra che volevo rispondere a questo 3d


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2016)

Cialtron Heston ha detto:


> Se tutte quelle che vogliamo magre e con la quarta un giorno decidessero di darla solo a quelli con la tartaruga e con il creapopoli di oltre 20 cm, in Italia scoperemmo io e al massimo altri tre o quattro.
> 
> Era una cifra che volevo rispondere a questo post


M'ero preoccupato...poi ho visto il Nick.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se tutte quelle che vogliamo magre e con la quarta un giorno decidessero di darla solo a quelli con la tartaruga e con il creapopoli di oltre 20 cm, in Italia scoperemmo io e al massimo altri tre o quattro.
> 
> Era una cifra che volevo rispondere a questo 3d


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2016)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se tutte quelle che vogliamo magre e con la quarta un giorno decidessero di darla solo a quelli con la tartaruga e con il creapopoli di oltre 20 cm, in Italia scoperemmo io e al massimo altri tre o quattro.
> 
> Era una cifra che volevo rispondere a questo 3d



giusto per precisare.

a me la quarta di tette non piace, anzi.....


----------



## ologramma (5 Agosto 2016)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se tutte quelle che vogliamo magre e con la quarta un giorno decidessero di darla solo a quelli con la tartaruga e con il creapopoli di oltre 20 cm, in Italia scoperemmo io e al massimo altri tre o quattro.
> 
> Era una cifra che volevo rispondere a questo 3d


tanto ti sei ricancellato 
giudizio modesto


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sarà che non riesco mai
> a definire un altro essere umano
> brutto, figuriamoci "cesso"
> quest'ultima poi è una parola
> ...



B E L L I S S I M A. Grazie Flavia, non la cooscevo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Agosto 2016)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se tutte quelle che vogliamo magre e con la quarta un giorno decidessero di darla solo a quelli con la tartaruga e con il creapopoli di oltre 20 cm, in Italia scoperemmo io e al massimo altri tre o quattro.



Io lo dico da mò : "ricordo a quelli che ci vogliono magre con quarta che se noi la dessimo solo a quelli con 20 cm di cazzo e la tartaruga scopereste in tre" :up:


----------



## Eratò (5 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io lo dico da mò : "ricordo a quelli che ci vogliono magre con quarta che se noi la dessimo solo a quelli con 20 cm di cazzo e la tartaruga scopereste in tre" :up:


Ma perche esistono quelle magre con la quarta?Lo auguro a tutti i maschioni  che stanno sulla terra....Io non ne ho conosciuto mai una  con roba naturale da quarta e magrissima.Ma lo so "il fatto che tu non ne conosci non vuol dire che non ne esistano"


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io lo dico da mò : "ricordo a quelli che ci vogliono magre con quarta che se noi la dessimo solo a quelli con 20 cm di cazzo e la tartaruga scopereste in tre" :up:


Devo riconoscere. Mi hai fatto morire.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perche esistono quelle magre con la quarta?Lo auguro a tutti i maschioni  che stanno sulla terra....Io non ne ho conosciuto mai una  con roba naturale da quarta e magrissima.Ma lo so "il fatto che tu non ne conosci non vuol dire che non ne esistano"


:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perche esistono quelle magre con la quarta?Lo auguro a tutti i maschioni  che stanno sulla terra....Io non ne ho conosciuto mai una  con roba naturale da quarta e magrissima.Ma lo so "il fatto che tu non ne conosci non vuol dire che non ne esistano"


Mannaggia a loro. Esistono. Giuro.


----------



## Eratò (5 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mannaggia a loro. Esistono. Giuro.


Ma qualche difetto da qualche parte l'avranno pure loro no?



Spoiler



Rispondetemi di si che  mi consolo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma qualche difetto da qualche parte l'avranno pure loro no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hanno i piedi puzzolenti


----------



## Eratò (5 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno i piedi puzzolenti


Peggio di avere una seconda di tette...Dormo serena e sicura di me stanotte:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Peggio di avere una seconda di tette...Dormo serena e sicura di me stanotte:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## MariLea (5 Agosto 2016)

ed io che invece della tartaruga mi ero innamorata di uno shar pei?
non ho capito niente della vita ensa:


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma qualche difetto da qualche parte l'avranno pure loro no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A volte hanno le gambe storte. Oppure un improbabile nasone. Ne ho vista una addirittura calva e un'altra ancora con un'evidente cifosi (sà, signora, la quarta :rotfl


----------



## Principessa (6 Agosto 2016)

*che 3d stupido*


----------



## Bender (8 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> E di quello blasé è decisamente menefreghista dell'aspetto fisico ma *con un buon telaio*?


mi sembri il mio amico seduttore
mi hai ricordato lui perchè lo dice spesso,però detto da una donna fa strano


----------



## Paolo78mi (9 Settembre 2016)

*Cosa sentono le mie orecchie ?*



LDS ha detto:


> ...
> a me piacciono bionde, non troppo alte, con gli occhi verdi/blu, _*le tette non sono importanti*_, ma il culetto è fondamentale, e il sorriso deve essere perfetto.
> adoro i denti bianchi e splendenti, capelli lisci non mossi e mai capelli corti.
> 
> nella lista dei capelli che mi fanno un sesso assurdo invece ci sono le rosse....fanno un sesso da paura.


No ti prego ... si SERIO ...
Vorrei vederti davanti a due belle donne ... (di pari bellezza, diciamo due Gemelle, che tengono la bocca chiusa)
Una piatta come una tavola da SURF con due brufolini
e l'altra con una bella QUARTA abbondante
entrambe belle Scollate...

Una donna senza Seno è come un'uomo senza "pappaparaparappappapara"


----------



## Paolo78mi (9 Settembre 2016)

*Il mio IDEALE*

Rispondo volentieri a questa domanda ...

Chi sono io ? ah giusto ... mi presento ... 

Un Neo 40enne Single di Milano Nord ... un po' Monello !!! e parecchio fedifrago (del tipo che mi piacciono le donne Sposate) sono quello della foto profilo.

Due le categorie di donne che mi fanno SVENIRE, le altre colpiscono solo la mia attenzione :

1) Bassina, capello corto, un po' timidina, ma con l'occhietto che brilla, magra, ma non anoressica, belle mani piccoline e seno appropriato (Seconda o Terza), naturalmente vestita in maniera adeguata, con le ballerine (a me piacciono)... Zero trucco... Tatuaggi Piercing = ZERO, che quella sera che vuole uscire si trasforma e si mette tacchi jeans stracciati e come orecchini due perle...per osare un filino di più. 

2) Alta, capello riccissimo lungo e nero, (in stile maradona ai tempi), seno abbondante, scollatura generosa, sguardo da VAMP, una di quelle che ti guarda dritto negli occhi per sfidarti e che ti mette a disagio e ti fa sospirare... Vestita in maniera elegante, tacco in vernice, camicetta o tailleur... borsa Luis Vitton, senza occhiali da sole.
Elegantemente Sfattiata !

In ogni caso, io mi giro a salutare entrambe e do i voti su scala da 1 a 10 ! 
Di solito se si sorride ... Salutano !!! eheheheheh
NB : Il Sorriso ci deve essere SEMPRE... Come se fosse una paresi al viso in entrambi i casi 1 e 2. ahahahahahha

Poi ci sono le eccezioni ...

A 40anni sono arrivato letteralmente affamato di MICIA...(notare che sono ufficiosamente fidanzato con amante sposata), la vita è una e bisogna viverla, chi vive di rimpianti... (bla bla bla).
Ho perso del tempo dietro ad una donna sposata coetanea, e solo ora mi accorgo di cosa offre il mondo (quando uno ha il paraocchi, vedo solo quella persona).
Non lo so, vedo della bellezza ovunque, ieri sera in treno ce neera una veramente carina sotto i 30anni, mi ci sono piazzato davanti e ci siamo fatti la radiografia a vicenda, stamattina l'ho rivista treno e metro... una bella ragazza con uno smalto violaceo su mani e piedi... La prima cosa che ho controllato è stata la presenza di ANELLI... ahahahahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Rispondo volentieri a questa domanda ...
> 
> Chi sono io ? ah giusto ... mi presento ...
> 
> ...


Questa me l'ero persa 
capito. 
Hai stereotipato i due tipi di donne che ti aggradano, quindi le donne che hai frequentato rientrano tutte entro questi canoni ?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> (notare che sono ufficiosamente fidanzato con amante sposata)


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 11908


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Rispondo volentieri a questa domanda ...
> 
> Chi sono io ? ah giusto ... mi presento ...
> 
> ...


Ma che modello di LV!? Qualsiasi o un modello specifico?


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma che modello di LV!? Qualsiasi o un modello specifico?


Aò, ma sai che mi sono posta la stessa domanda, giuro. E' fondamentale per l'economia della discussione e lui non l'ha specificato


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No ti prego ... si SERIO ...
> Vorrei vederti davanti a due belle donne ... (di pari bellezza, diciamo due Gemelle, che tengono la bocca chiusa)
> Una piatta come una tavola da SURF con due brufolini
> e l'altra con una bella QUARTA abbondante
> ...



Sei il figlio di Lothar?


----------



## banshee (13 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Aò, ma sai che mi sono posta la stessa domanda, giuro. E' fondamentale per l'economia della discussione e lui non l'ha specificato


Vero? Cioè ma tocca essere precisi qui. Troppo pressappochismo sui dettagli!
Ma poi, se non fosse LV ma Michael L
Kors o Hermes, andrebbe bene uguale?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Vero? Cioè ma tocca essere precisi qui. Troppo pressappochismo sui dettagli!
> Ma poi, se non fosse LV ma Michael L
> Kors o Hermes, andrebbe bene uguale?


E' stato preciso, Ban, solo LV. 
Rimane il mistero del modello


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

Avverto un improvviso e intenso rimpianto per LDS!


Almeno lui le donne le chiamava per nome


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Avverto un improvviso e intenso rimpianto per LDS!
> 
> 
> Almeno lui le donne le chiamava per nome


:rotfl::rotfl:È una bella gara


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:È una bella gara


No, no, ma che scherzi?!

Io non riesco nemmeno a rispondergli, a PaolinonostrosinglediMilanonord. Mi pare di parlare con un pisello che vibra tipo bastoncino del rabdomante quando c'è patata in giro, mica con una persona tutta intera :nuke:


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> No, no, ma che scherzi?!
> 
> Io non riesco nemmeno a rispondergli, a PaolinonostrosinglediMilanonord. Mi pare di parlare con un pisello che vibra tipo bastoncino del rabdomante quando c'è patata in giro, mica con una persona tutta intera :nuke:


Almeno è onesto..sinceramente meglio uno che si vede subito cosa cerca piuttosto di chi fa il fintamente interessato alle dinamiche di forum e il profondo di enooooorme spessore e magari cerca solo faiga..!


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Almeno è onesto..sinceramente meglio uno che si vede subito cosa cerca piuttosto di chi fa il fintamente interessato alle dinamiche di forum e il profondo di enooooorme spessore e magari cerca solo faiga..!


Disgustorama sul piano personale, nel secondo caso, concordo 
Però almeno l'illusione di riuscire a scambiare due parole me la lascia


----------



## banshee (14 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Disgustorama sul piano personale, nel secondo caso, concordo
> Però almeno l'illusione di riuscire a scambiare due parole me la lascia


Io non sopporto i viscidi, quelli che credono di poter prendere in giro le donne fingendosi interessati e invece ricercano solo un essere vivente con apparato riproduttivo da mammifero :carneval:
Almeno se uno è diretto fai una battuta sarcastica, o una risata e via  
Parlo di qui ovviamente..!


----------



## LDS (19 Settembre 2016)

cioè devo rientrare e leggere in questa discussione di Mr Milano Nord,

vi prego, ditemi che si è cancellato, che è partito, che l'avete massacrato al punto da non lasciarli più scrivere nemmeno un bip.

questa gente ha preso questo forum come un sito d'incontri.

però è monello quarantenne con il fisico palesato di un 20.

ma un briciolo di vergogna a 40 anni non ce l'hanno?


----------



## Ross (19 Settembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> cioè devo rientrare e leggere in questa discussione di Mr Milano Nord,
> 
> vi prego, ditemi che si è cancellato, che è partito, che l'avete massacrato al punto da non lasciarli più scrivere nemmeno un bip.
> 
> ...


E' un fake. 
Pure più noiosetto della media...


----------



## LDS (19 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E' un fake.
> Pure più noiosetto della media...


non ci ho potuto credere, ho dovuto leggere 2 volte.


----------



## Ross (19 Settembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> non ci ho potuto credere, ho dovuto leggere 2 volte.


Ma si...sparirà in men che non si dica.
Ravviva la conversazione, un fake-modello.
Questo è solo più fastidioso della media...


----------

